# TTC #1 After An Early MC...Buddies Needed



## cancerlib

Hi Mommas,
Lil intro about me: Had a MC at 5wks on Feb 1st, bleeding lasted 3days. No spotting ever since. Not waiting for AF but patiently awaiting O :haha:Am not doing anything special this month, other than EPO and Pre-seed to help with CM, has i dont seem to have EWCM.
I'd love to have buddies to share stories and experiences with. Lets move through TTC journey and encourage each other as we work our ways to sticky BFP!!!!!!
:hugs::hugs: and tons of babydust our way.
Praying for Rainbow babies for us all:baby::


----------



## cancerlib

Bump


----------



## cancerlib

Bump


----------



## cancerlib

:wacko:


----------



## MrsClark

I will be ttc after I get cleared on thursday :) (hopefully sometime this month) I just had a miscarriage on Saturday and all i have had is blood when i wipe since then (along with some small clots Sunday) its like the last day of my period that wont go away lol but my hcg levels were only 6 saturday night and hopefully will be at 0 by thursday - I was only 5 weeks so at least it happened before I was further along. BABYDUST to you :happydance:


----------



## cancerlib

MrsClark said:


> I will be ttc after I get cleared on thursday :) (hopefully sometime this month) I just had a miscarriage on Saturday and all i have had is blood when i wipe since then (along with some small clots Sunday) its like the last day of my period that wont go away lol but my hcg levels were only 6 saturday night and hopefully will be at 0 by thursday - I was only 5 weeks so at least it happened before I was further along. BABYDUST to you :happydance:

So sorry about your loss, hoping u get ur body back soon. My bleeding wasnt much too,much like my 3days AF and on d 3rd day d pad Was hardly soak.
GL and babydust to u too


----------



## Alandsa

hi, I'm sorry for both of your losses! :( this is such a tricky time of feeling in limbo isn't it.

I had a MC at 5wks and am not waiting for AF but going straight for that next egg. I spotted for a week and then bled for 5 days quite heavy but like a period. I have finally stopped today, with just occasional (?heavy) spotting. DH is away until Saturday so we shall be starting then, so hopefully my egg doesnt arrive early lol

I chart my temps and use OPKs and can see that my pre-ovulation temps aren't quite the same as last cycle. I have tested -ve on a 10miu IC so know that my hCG is finally down and i am also getting -ve OPKs now too. So I'm ready to go lol

Im also planning to use a sperm friendly lube and daily BDing around my fertile window as it got me the BFP last time :)

baby dust to you both!! x


----------



## emandnige

cancerlib said:


> Hi Mommas,
> Lil intro about me: Had a MC at 5wks on Feb 1st, bleeding lasted 3days. No spotting ever since. Not waiting for AF but patiently awaiting O :haha:Am not doing anything special this month, other than EPO and Pre-seed to help with CM, has i dont seem to have EWCM.
> I'd love to have buddies to share stories and experiences with. Lets move through TTC journey and encourage each other as we work our ways to sticky BFP!!!!!!
> :hugs::hugs: and tons of babydust our way.
> Praying for Rainbow babies for us all:baby::


Hi hun, just wanted to say im in need of a buddy too after i misscarried at 5weeks on the 1st feb too, i started bleeding the saturday but think it happened the1st..

We are trying again straight away, i dont temp or test ovulation i just go with the flow if that makes sense, although im tempted with the rest but im trying for the relaxed approach..

How you feeling about becoming pregnant again, im slightly worried cause i dont want to go through mc again.. i think im going to try and test as late as possible this time (unless af shows)

anyway if you wanna chat get in touch.. think we need buddies to help get through these times

Emily


----------



## cancerlib

Hi mommas,pray for me. Finally d long awaited O has arrived and am so happy and sad at the same time. DH is down with malaria though he's relatively better now but i dont even knw hw to initiate sex without looking selfish. Last time we BDed was sunday night, dunno if i have a chance this month.
I'll try my luck 'nyways.
Hoping to catch the egg this month.:baby::dohh:


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies. I too had an early miscarriage back in august. We waited 2 cycles before ttc again in November. Still no luck and it's so frustrating. Next month would have been my "due date"....my sister gets upset with me when I say that because she feels everything happens for a reason. I guess it does, but when it happens to you, it's much harder to believe. Anyhow, I'm in my fertile week now. Got my positive opk yesterday so dh and I have been dtd. Let's hope we all get our bfp soon because we deserve it. What we went through was tough, but it made us stronger in some ways and I think it's about time we get rewarded with a sticky bean :) good luck ladies!!!!


----------



## cancerlib

Yeaaa! Mommas , we deserve sticky fattest BFPssss!!! Lets go get them
:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya Ladies, sorry to hear about your losses :hugs:

I had a MC at 6 and a half weeks on 4th January. I bled for about a week, then we started TTC straight away. Unfortunately my AF came anyway but now I'm waiting for Ovulation. 4 days to go! :happydance: MC is a really tough thing for anyone to go through but what doesn't kill us, only makes us stronger, right? :) Fingers crossed and lot's of :dust: for those BFP's!!!! :hug:


----------



## 2inlove04

Hey there, 

I was diagnosed with a threatened M/C on 1/30 and started bleeding heavy on 2/2 I would've been 4 weeks.. We're trying again right away... Good Luck & Fx'd I'm always available to talk :) .. legs up & baby dust :)


----------



## anorak

Hey there cancerlib. I also lost my bean at 5 weeks 4 days last week. I have stopped bleeding and I am starting to become fertile (testing strips), but I do not want to Conceive this cycle. I am planning on April for TTC. Got so much to do (move house cross fingers) and sort things out. It wouldn't be fair on baby if I was stressed. Plus I feel the need to let ny body recover. I feel good as I do keep checking my fertility status, seeing the lines appear make me happy, but seeing the lines on the pregnancy test in May would be ever better!


----------



## mellywelly

I MC on 5th Feb at 4 and half weeks, and I am also jumping straight back in to it. I bled for 3 days and then spotted for 2 more. Hopefully I will O in few a few days time. Feel very anxious about this cycle. Its nice (in a crappy way)that we are all so near each other in dates!


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> Hiya Ladies, sorry to hear about your losses :hugs:
> 
> I had a MC at 6 and a half weeks on 4th January. I bled for about a week, then we started TTC straight away. Unfortunately my AF came anyway but now I'm waiting for Ovulation. 4 days to go! :happydance: MC is a really tough thing for anyone to go through but what doesn't kill us, only makes us stronger, right? :) Fingers crossed and lot's of :dust: for those BFP's!!!! :hug:

So sorry for your loss,yes, it makes us stronger......*tons of sticky babydust for us all*


----------



## cancerlib

2inlove04 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I was diagnosed with a threatened M/C on 1/30 and started bleeding heavy on 2/2 I would've been 4 weeks.. We're trying again right away... Good Luck & Fx'd I'm always available to talk :) .. legs up & baby dust :)

LOL....2 legs up. Lets go get our BFPsss! We deserve them!


----------



## cancerlib

mellywelly said:


> I MC on 5th Feb at 4 and half weeks, and I am also jumping straight back in to it. I bled for 3 days and then spotted for 2 more. Hopefully I will O in few a few days time. Feel very anxious about this cycle. Its nice (in a crappy way)that we are all so near each other in dates!

So sorry for ur loss. Yep,we are all together in this.Our Success Is Certain


----------



## cancerlib

anorak said:


> Hey there cancerlib. I also lost my bean at 5 weeks 4 days last week. I have stopped bleeding and I am starting to become fertile (testing strips), but I do not want to Conceive this cycle. I am planning on April for TTC. Got so much to do (move house cross fingers) and sort things out. It wouldn't be fair on baby if I was stressed. Plus I feel the need to let ny body recover. I feel good as I do keep checking my fertility status, seeing the lines appear make me happy, but seeing the lines on the pregnancy test in May would be ever better!

So sorry dearie. Whatever month you decide to try, ur Rainbow baby will be waiting for u, and dont worry you will still POAS(plenty sticks) and get ur BFP.....GL


----------



## cancerlib

Anybody Oed yet? Am currently 1dpo:happydance:


----------



## emandnige

Im thinking I have! Must have surely I'm on cd16 ish I think do I'm thinking I have over the last few days but don't know for sure. Really don't know when to test again as I really don't want to yet to early. When will you guys test on what cd never :) 
Good luck all


----------



## Excalibur

I have 4 days to go until I O hopefully! Give or take a day as I have never tracked my Ovulation before! :shrug:


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> I have 4 days to go until I O hopefully! Give or take a day as I have never tracked my Ovulation before! :shrug:

Aiight dearie,keep us posted when you are post O


----------



## cancerlib

emandnige said:


> Im thinking I have! Must have surely I'm on cd16 ish I think do I'm thinking I have over the last few days but don't know for sure. Really don't know when to test again as I really don't want to yet to early. When will you guys test on what cd never :)
> Good luck all

I'll wait till Mar 1 to test.just want AF to b late b4 testing.
GL


----------



## cancerlib

cancerlib said:


> Aiight dearie,keep us posted when you are post O

What are u using to track O now? OPK or Temp?


----------



## Excalibur

cancerlib said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> I have 4 days to go until I O hopefully! Give or take a day as I have never tracked my Ovulation before! :shrug:
> 
> Aiight dearie,keep us posted when you are post OClick to expand...

I will be sure to let you know. I'm using OPK's :)


----------



## Hope1409

I got my positive opk at 6pm on the 14th. When I tested again at 11pm, it was already negative so I'm thinking judging by the opk, today I am either 1 or 2 dpo. I ovulate about two days after my positive opk so just to be "safe", I'm counting today as 1dpo :) I really hope this is the month for all of us! A bfp would be the perfect bday gift for me :)


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm so sorry for all of your losses! I mcd on 1-16 at almost 5 weeks and we're ttc but kind of guessing right now because I have no idea when I'm o'ing. Baby dust to all!


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> I will be sure to let you know. I'm using OPK's :)

Kk, GL to U


----------



## cancerlib

Yes,we deserve BFPsssss!!!!! And with our HOPE n LUCK combined we are going to get it and this time our LO will stay with us.:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## cancerlib

StayHopeful said:


> I'm so sorry for all of your losses! I mcd on 1-16 at almost 5 weeks and we're ttc but kind of guessing right now because I have no idea when I'm o'ing. Baby dust to all!

So sorry for your loss. Y dont u try temping or OPK? Thou BDing like thrice in a week will cover all bases. All the best for u.


----------



## Excalibur

Hope1409: Yay for you being in the TWW! Hope it flies by for you :D

StayHopeful: Sorry about your loss hun :hugs: I hope things get back to normal for you soon then you know where your body is at :hugs:

cancelib: Thank you :)

As for me, I did an OPK and the line was a bit darker than normal so maybe my O is on it's way :happydance: I did a HPT just for the fun of it which was negative but I didn't expect anything more! :haha:


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> Hope1409: Yay for you being in the TWW! Hope it flies by for you :D
> 
> StayHopeful: Sorry about your loss hun :hugs: I hope things get back to normal for you soon then you know where your body is at :hugs:
> 
> cancelib: Thank you :)
> 
> As for me, I did an OPK and the line was a bit darker than normal so maybe my O is on it's way :happydance: I did a HPT just for the fun of it which was negative but I didn't expect anything more! :haha:

Hahaha thats great, start the BD pronto!
GL


----------



## Excalibur

cancerlib said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Hope1409: Yay for you being in the TWW! Hope it flies by for you :D
> 
> StayHopeful: Sorry about your loss hun :hugs: I hope things get back to normal for you soon then you know where your body is at :hugs:
> 
> cancelib: Thank you :)
> 
> As for me, I did an OPK and the line was a bit darker than normal so maybe my O is on it's way :happydance: I did a HPT just for the fun of it which was negative but I didn't expect anything more! :haha:
> 
> Hahaha thats great, start the BD pronto!
> GLClick to expand...

We have started :haha: Thank you. Baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## StayHopeful

cancerlib said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry for all of your losses! I mcd on 1-16 at almost 5 weeks and we're ttc but kind of guessing right now because I have no idea when I'm o'ing. Baby dust to all!
> 
> So sorry for your loss. Y dont u try temping or OPK? Thou BDing like thrice in a week will cover all bases. All the best for u.Click to expand...

I had heard that temping and ok werent reliable after a mc because your body is all over the place for a while, so I figured I'd start temping again after my first af if no bfp. But now I'm wondering if that wasn't true... And I tried opks before I got my bfp the first time, but I got two strong positives a week apart so not sure what to think about that and now I'm wary of them...


----------



## Alandsa

If you search FF you will see many charts in which people have been temping straight after MC and although their pre-O temps are a bit wacky at the start many come down to where they should be in time for O. Quite a few actually get their BFP too *yippee*

Mine has finally dropped to pre-O temps today at CD9 (hoping it wasn't just mouth breathing lol) so that's a bit wacky compared to previous cycles but looks like its getting back into the swing of things. Will know tomorrow if it was just a fluke lol

Post up your charts if you have them :) I love to follow peoples charts too (..sad I know hehe..)

Glad to hear some of you are getting close to +ve OPKs :)


----------



## emandnige

How's everyone doing? What CD or Dpo are we one. I'm confused for myself thought I O 8days ago as I had tiny amount of blood then nothing. But yesterday u had a load of thick white CM I don't normal check it so asked on here and now thinking maybe that was ovulation..
I feel like I'm having a lot of symptoms though aaarrggh it's all in my head I'm sure.


----------



## cancerlib

emandnige said:


> How's everyone doing? What CD or Dpo are we one. I'm confused for myself thought I O 8days ago as I had tiny amount of blood then nothing. But yesterday u had a load of thick white CM I don't normal check it so asked on here and now thinking maybe that was ovulation..
> I feel like I'm having a lot of symptoms though aaarrggh it's all in my head I'm sure.

Lol....am 3DPO


----------



## cancerlib

StayHopeful said:


> I had heard that temping and ok werent reliable after a mc because your body is all over the place for a while, so I figured I'd start temping again after my first af if no bfp. But now I'm wondering if that wasn't true... And I tried opks before I got my bfp the first time, but I got two strong positives a week apart so not sure what to think about that and now I'm wary of them...

I believe if your blood test is negative b4 u start using OPK u wont get a false positive.
GL


----------



## cancerlib

The usual advice is to eat as though you are pregnant so a fairly healthy balanced diet. It's also important to drink 2-3 litres of water. This helps flush out the empty follicles which will keep filling with blood & helps prevent OHSS as well as flush out all the drugs from treatment & during EC...and obviously ensure you're hydrated.:happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Good afternoon ladies :)

I did an OPK this morning and had what looked like an Evap? So I did another one and it was exactly the same! :dohh: The second line looked white, I don't know wether that is the start of my Positive or wether it's an actual Evap. My test yesterday only showed one line so I don't think it's a bad bunch of tests. I might try my Clear blue digital test later and see what happens. :wacko:


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> Good afternoon ladies :)
> 
> I did an OPK this morning and had what looked like an Evap? So I did another one and it was exactly the same! :dohh: The second line looked white, I don't know wether that is the start of my Positive or wether it's an actual Evap. My test yesterday only showed one line so I don't think it's a bad bunch of tests. I might try my Clear blue digital test later and see what happens. :wacko:

I believe with OPK,thr's nothn like an Evap line or a faint positive, infact the result must be darker than the control line. Y not try ur digital? It will save u the worry of evap n faint line.


----------



## Excalibur

cancerlib said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon ladies :)
> 
> I did an OPK this morning and had what looked like an Evap? So I did another one and it was exactly the same! :dohh: The second line looked white, I don't know wether that is the start of my Positive or wether it's an actual Evap. My test yesterday only showed one line so I don't think it's a bad bunch of tests. I might try my Clear blue digital test later and see what happens. :wacko:
> 
> I believe with OPK,thr's nothn like an Evap line or a faint positive, infact the result must be darker than the control line. Y not try ur digital? It will save u the worry of evap n faint line.Click to expand...

The second line was white/grey though? :wacko: I'm going to do another test at about 6pm with my digital. :)


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> The second line was white/grey though? :wacko: I'm going to do another test at about 6pm with my digital. :)

Thats beTter,FX for U


----------



## Excalibur

cancerlib said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> The second line was white/grey though? :wacko: I'm going to do another test at about 6pm with my digital. :)
> 
> Thats beTter,FX for UClick to expand...

Thank you hun :hugs: Will keep you posted how it goes! :D


----------



## emandnige

whats an opk ladies :/ 

gl all i cant stop poas i said i wouldnt but i have them in the house, i think i saw a faint very faint line but i think its just me wishing it was there im only cd19ish and i think 8dpo so stupidly early so i think its in my head..

fingers crossed for you all


----------



## Excalibur

emandnige said:


> whats an opk ladies :/
> 
> gl all i cant stop poas i said i wouldnt but i have them in the house, i think i saw a faint very faint line but i think its just me wishing it was there im only cd19ish and i think 8dpo so stupidly early so i think its in my head..
> 
> fingers crossed for you all

OPK = Ovulation Prediciton Kit :)

If you have them in the house, it's just so tempting! Haha, I'm the exact same ;) Fingers crossed for you hun! :dust:


----------



## emandnige

oh i thought so, it is i got like 30 for about £3 lol so dont feel bad wasting them, i havent used ovulation ones before might try it next time if needed..

:)


----------



## cancerlib

emandnige said:


> whats an opk ladies :/
> 
> gl all i cant stop poas i said i wouldnt but i have them in the house, i think i saw a faint very faint line but i think its just me wishing it was there im only cd19ish and i think 8dpo so stupidly early so i think its in my head..
> 
> fingers crossed for you all

It all depends on the sensitivity of d test u used. POAS again at 10DPO if its a + by then it should be darker.
GL


----------



## Excalibur

Yeah I just got a bulk load of HPT's and OPK's so as you say, you don't feel bad wasting them as they are cheap :haha:


----------



## emandnige

yeah i will leave it till monday at least as my last bfp turned into an early mc. haent and wont tell OH for a while as he will only worry.. Im pretending i didnt do it lol otherwise i will get my hopes up...


----------



## Excalibur

Woohoo! I just got my first Positive OPK! :happydance:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120218_160951.jpg


----------



## StayHopeful

Still shying away from opks because I got 2 + ones a week apart (this was before my mc). I only used 3 total and they were all +. Any idea what could have caused that? There was no doubt about it, they were all very positive...


----------



## Chocolat

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining the chat as first time on here. Fingers crossed for you all that the positive opk's turn out to be the month 4 you all. Hope myself spring is a good'un too. I'm 28 came off depo have been ttc since sept 2010' although officially last sept 2011' as it took a year for periods to return. Unfortunatey suffered miscarriage at 8 weeks 4 days Dec 8th and have think I have just gone through same last week, well.....? 
That 1s complicated as I got a smiley face Jan 24th & no period this month so tested & got a +. Started getting stomach pains & bleeds similar to miscarriage in Dec. Have since had a neg test so...... Hope 3rd time lucky & thought it would be good 2 chat. On minute your up on cloud 9 then....... Can't wait 4 it 2 work out


----------



## Excalibur

Chocolat: Welcome to the thread :hi:

Sorry to hear about your loss hun :hug: You will get all the support you need on here, I have found BnB so helpful and all the ladies are lovely and friendly! :D


----------



## cancerlib

emandnige said:


> yeah i will leave it till monday at least as my last bfp turned into an early mc. haent and wont tell OH for a while as he will only worry.. Im pretending i didnt do it lol otherwise i will get my hopes up...

Lol,same here,i have no intention of telling DH until i know the BFP is a sticky one,no need making him worry pieces


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> Woohoo! I just got my first Positive OPK! :happydance:
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120218_160951.jpg

Oh! Lucky U,dats awesome news. Let d BDing begins,lovely BDing weekend...lol


----------



## cancerlib

StayHopeful said:


> Still shying away from opks because I got 2 + ones a week apart (this was before my mc). I only used 3 total and they were all +. Any idea what could have caused that? There was no doubt about it, they were all very positive...

Y not try d digital ones? Or try temping.


----------



## cancerlib

Chocolat said:


> Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining the chat as first time on here. Fingers crossed for you all that the positive opk's turn out to be the month 4 you all. Hope myself spring is a good'un too. I'm 28 came off depo have been ttc since sept 2010' although officially last sept 2011' as it took a year for periods to return. Unfortunatey suffered miscarriage at 8 weeks 4 days Dec 8th and have think I have just gone through same last week, well.....?
> That 1s complicated as I got a smiley face Jan 24th & no period this month so tested & got a +. Started getting stomach pains & bleeds similar to miscarriage in Dec. Have since had a neg test so...... Hope 3rd time lucky & thought it would be good 2 chat. On minute your up on cloud 9 then....... Can't wait 4 it 2 work out

Welcome on board,so sorry for ur loss. 3rd time's a Charm....*hugs*


----------



## Alandsa

Excalibur said:


> Woohoo! I just got my first Positive OPK! :happydance:
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120218_160951.jpg

Are both of those OPKs from the same urine? Interesting that one shows negative and one positive


----------



## Excalibur

Cancerlib: Thank you :) Definetly will be a BD'ing weekend :haha:

Alandsa: The bottom one is the stick from inside the Digital OPK :wacko: I might not have actually Ovulated yet but it's showing Positive, it must have picked up some LH, therefore O must be on it's way :D


----------



## cancerlib

I believe the digital cant show smiley if there's no LH surge. Thats y ladies opt for it instead of stick OPKs. No need worryn over faint or evap lines.:flower:


----------



## Alandsa

Oh I see! Didn't realise that. Might try them at some point then. I have just bought a load of IC OPKs so will make do with them then this time lol


----------



## cancerlib

Alandsa said:


> Oh I see! Didn't realise that. Might try them at some point then. I have just bought a load of IC OPKs so will make do with them then this time lol

All the best to U....*hugs*


----------



## Excalibur

Cancerlib: Does that mean I Ovulated already or it's on it's way? I'm really confused :wacko: 

Alandsa: Good luck hun. The digital OPK's are a lot easier than IC's. I just got a bulk load of IC's from ebay and I seem to be getting really faint lines and evaps. Maybe that's just the run up to Ovulation though :)


----------



## Alandsa

Thank you :)

Oh I haven't had evaps before. I do get the fade in / out before and after O. I had a faint line yesterday but nothing at all today. I'm not due to O for a few days yet though I think. 

Good luck ladies!! :) I'm looking forward to O now


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: You're welcome hun :) 

I had some lines which were white/grey (Evap?) Then today I had a very faint pink line before I got my Smile on CBFM. Hope you O soon! :dust:


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> Cancerlib: Does that mean I Ovulated already or it's on it's way? I'm really confused :wacko:
> 
> Alandsa: Good luck hun. The digital OPK's are a lot easier than IC's. I just got a bulk load of IC's from ebay and I seem to be getting really faint lines and evaps. Maybe that's just the run up to Ovulation though :)

According to some google search, you O 30hrs(±2hrs) after you get a +OPK. Just continue the BDing for some more days to cover all bases.


----------



## Excalibur

cancerlib said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Cancerlib: Does that mean I Ovulated already or it's on it's way? I'm really confused :wacko:
> 
> Alandsa: Good luck hun. The digital OPK's are a lot easier than IC's. I just got a bulk load of IC's from ebay and I seem to be getting really faint lines and evaps. Maybe that's just the run up to Ovulation though :)
> 
> According to some google search, you O 30hrs(±2hrs) after you get a +OPK. Just continue the BDing for some more days to cover all bases.Click to expand...

Thank you hun :hugs: It's just that I wanted to try and find out exactly what day I O'd :wacko:


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> Thank you hun :hugs: It's just that I wanted to try and find out exactly what day I O'd :wacko:

The only way you can truly know that is by Temping,at least when your temp rise,you'll know u'v O the previous day. Do u temp?


----------



## Excalibur

Oh darn! I don't temp :( I won't know when to class as 1DPO etc :shrug:


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> Oh darn! I don't temp :( I won't know when to class as 1DPO etc :shrug:

Y not count 2days after your +OPK as 1DPO, huh?


----------



## Excalibur

cancerlib said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Oh darn! I don't temp :( I won't know when to class as 1DPO etc :shrug:
> 
> Y not count 2days after your +OPK as 1DPO, huh?Click to expand...

Oh good idea! Thank you hun :hugs: So tomorrow will be 1DPO? I'll have to change my ticker :haha:


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> Oh good idea! Thank you hun :hugs: So tomorrow will be 1DPO? I'll have to change my ticker :haha:

Yay! 1DPO for u will be 5DPO for me.


----------



## Excalibur

cancerlib said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Oh good idea! Thank you hun :hugs: So tomorrow will be 1DPO? I'll have to change my ticker :haha:
> 
> Yay! 1DPO for u will be 5DPO for me.Click to expand...

Yay! :happydance: Fingers crossed for BFP's! :happydance:


----------



## MrsClark

Excalibur said:


> Hope1409: Yay for you being in the TWW! Hope it flies by for you :D
> 
> StayHopeful: Sorry about your loss hun :hugs: I hope things get back to normal for you soon then you know where your body is at :hugs:
> 
> cancelib: Thank you :)
> 
> As for me, I did an OPK and the line was a bit darker than normal so maybe my O is on it's way :happydance: I did a HPT just for the fun of it which was negative but I didn't expect anything more! :haha:

try using the clearblue easy digital opk tests. they really are fool proof you either get a smiley face that means you will ovulate within 48 hours or a circle which means no lh surge detected. Worked for me in january even though i had a mc. I used mine between 12-4 in the afternoon. Maybe it was a fluke but I was pregnant the first month i tried :)


----------



## MrsClark

Oh and heres an update on me - 8 days later still spotting / bleeding - geeeezzzzzzzz when will it end. the doc told me to count 2/11 as cd 1 and i usually o around cycle date 16 (i have 30 day cycles) at the rate im going im going to be all messed up lol hopefully i will wake up tomorrow and bam it will be gone. :wacko: got the digital opk's so when i quit spotting i guess I will see how my cycle reacts to the mc. I am keeping my fingers crossed that I will be normal :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

MrsClark: Those are the OPK's that I use..I think. Clear Blue Digital, if it detects LH then it Smiles at you, if none is detected then it's just a plain circle :wacko: I got my first Smile yesterday and got another smile today but there lines were darker today. I use mine at 4pm. 

Fingers crossed that the bleeding stops soon hun. I know how horrible it is when your in limbo, not knowing what's going on with your body etc! :hugs:


----------



## cancerlib

So sorry for your loss MrsClark,hoping you get your body back soon. Is the bleeding heavy and is it accompanied with serious cramping? If yes,i think it will be wise to see your doc, cos 5wks is not really far along but again bodies are different. I MCed Feb 1st and Oed Feb 16th.
GL :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cancerlib

Where are we Ladies??? Have you Oed yet? And how many DPO are you? Am 6 DPO today:haha:


----------



## Hope1409

Hi girls. I should be 5-6 dpo also. The weird thing is that just today is when I got the ewcm when I wiped??? Is it possible to ovulate 6 days after a smiley on a digital opk? I'm trying to just let it be this month without symptom spotting sooo I duno.


----------



## Excalibur

I am 1DPO :D

Hope: When you get a Smiley face you should Ovulate 12 - 36 hours after I think it is? :wacko: Anyone correct me if I'm wrong please? Don't want to give false information out :haha:


----------



## Alandsa

Yep that's what I understand too :) sone say it could be up to 72 hours after but that's probably less likely :)


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: I agree :D


----------



## Alandsa

well my OPK looks a bit confusing, Im unsure if its an evap line. what do you think? I know its not +ve but my others have been very faint is this is the darkest this cycle. I do normally get a fade in / out either side of +ves
 



Attached Files:







OPK CD12 21.2.12.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa said:


> well my OPK looks a bit confusing, Im unsure if its an evap line. what do you think? I know its not +ve but my others have been very faint is this is the darkest this cycle. I do normally get a fade in / out either side of +ves

It's too dark to be an evap line :wacko: That's exactly how my IC's were when I got a Positive on my Digital OPK? :wacko:


----------



## Alandsa

Excalibur said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> well my OPK looks a bit confusing, Im unsure if its an evap line. what do you think? I know its not +ve but my others have been very faint is this is the darkest this cycle. I do normally get a fade in / out either side of +ves
> 
> It's too dark to be an exap line :wacko: That's exactly how my IC's were when I got a Positive on my Digital OPK? :wacko:Click to expand...

ooh really?? well i shall act as though they are a good sign then and BD like mad hehe!! it cant do any harm hey? ;) thanks!

maybe i will do another test this afternoon then.... dehydration here i come lol


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> well my OPK looks a bit confusing, Im unsure if its an evap line. what do you think? I know its not +ve but my others have been very faint is this is the darkest this cycle. I do normally get a fade in / out either side of +ves
> 
> It's too dark to be an exap line :wacko: That's exactly how my IC's were when I got a Positive on my Digital OPK? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> ooh really?? well i shall act as though they are a good sign then and BD like mad hehe!! it cant do any harm hey? ;) thanks!
> 
> maybe i will do another test this afternoon then.... dehydration here i come lolClick to expand...

Yeah hun, I did a Digital because my IC's were not getting dark enough to be Positive. Good job I did really as I would have missed the surge! Definetly can't do any harm BD'ing like mad :haha: That's what me and OH did :thumbup: Good luck hun, fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## cancerlib

Hope1409 said:


> Hi girls. I should be 5-6 dpo also. The weird thing is that just today is when I got the ewcm when I wiped??? Is it possible to ovulate 6 days after a smiley on a digital opk? I'm trying to just let it be this month without symptom spotting sooo I duno.

Its not uncommon to get ewcm at other times in d cycle beside O time. Infact i do get ewcm the day AF will start but its not fertile ewcm. Relax,u cant possibly O 6days after +OPK, have neva heard of it happening. The commonest have read is 30hrs(±2hrs)
GL


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> I am 1DPO :D
> 
> Hope: When you get a Smiley face you should Ovulate 12 - 36 hours after I think it is? :wacko: Anyone correct me if I'm wrong please? Don't want to give false information out :haha:

U are now in the TWW....yay!


----------



## Excalibur

cancerlib said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> I am 1DPO :D
> 
> Hope: When you get a Smiley face you should Ovulate 12 - 36 hours after I think it is? :wacko: Anyone correct me if I'm wrong please? Don't want to give false information out :haha:
> 
> U are now in the TWW....yay!Click to expand...

I sure am :D I hope it doesn't go too slow :haha:!


----------



## cancerlib

Alandsa said:


> well my OPK looks a bit confusing, Im unsure if its an evap line. what do you think? I know its not +ve but my others have been very faint is this is the darkest this cycle. I do normally get a fade in / out either side of +ves

Do u have the digital OPK? If not start BDing,better safe than sorry. As Excal pointed out,she just experienced such,u can learn from her. Hoping to c u in the tww soonest.


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> I sure am :D I hope it doesn't go too slow :haha:!

LOL, its the hardest part of TTC


----------



## Excalibur

cancerlib said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> I sure am :D I hope it doesn't go too slow :haha:!
> 
> LOL, its the hardest part of TTCClick to expand...

Tell me about it lol! At least we have other lovely ladies to wait with :happydance:


----------



## Alandsa

Excaliber - Ahh I will take this as a positive just to be sure then :)

Cancerlib - I don't have any digitals only ICs. So will just keep using them and hope for the best!

Good luck to those in the TWW :D


----------



## BabyHopes.

I'm so glad I found you guys - Thanks Alandsa for pointing me in this direction!
This is all VERY VERY new, just happened yesterday/today, and I'm struggling. I'm getting a lot of 'it was so early, you shouldn't be that upset' from less than supportive people. Yes, I was only 4+3 weeks, that doesn't mean I didn't love my to-be-pumpkin and the thought of what she/he would have brought to my life. I'm unsure whether I should get right back on the wagon, or take a break. This was only my second cycle TTC so I feel pretty deflated. Do most people only have to go through this once? Is it as common as they say? Is it safe to try and go right back into active TTC? 

When does it stop hurting - physically and emotionally???


----------



## JimmyChooChoo

@babyhopes - you miscarried very early so from what i know you can probably start trying again very soon.. I would wait one cycle * that way it will be easier for your dr to tell you the gestational age of the baby. Also you need to let yourself heal a bit emotionally. I have had two ectopic pregnancies and a miscarriage at 14 weeks so i too understand loss and suffering.. But, even under the worst conditions, i never let it get the best of me. Just think to yourself that something better is coming around the corner and eventually it will. Beating yourself up emotionally for something that is out of your hands is not healthy.. Best of luck to you im sure you will have a baby very very soon. HUGS


----------



## Alandsa

Hi babyhopes, Im glad you found us over here. I'm sorry it's due to such circumstances :(

As it has just happened then maybe if you wanted then you can aim to TTC straight away because there is apparently no medical reason to wait, unless I think if you have had medical management of your MC?

Give yourself enough time to feel upset about it and if you have someone to talk to who can just listen then that's what you need. I found I needed to make sense of how I felt. I googled lots of info and realised that when we MC at such an early stage then it's unlikely to be anything we did. 

I was lucky and was able to talk to my DH and mum a lot. I cried lots and then felt okay a bit, then cried lots more and it kind of went like that. It was only a few days after that I felt a lot better but I'm still feeling physically quite drained from it and have been off for almost two weeks from work. The GP just signed me off as long as I needed. 

I did little things like keeping the photos of my tests, and take a photo / 'screen dump' of my tickers before I deleted them so I could remember where my pumpkin had got to. I kept looking at the October thread and would think about how she/he would be 6 weeks, 7 weeks etc

I got straight back into charting and found it so hard to see my cycle back at CD1. There were so many reminders of what I had lost. I cried everytime and felt angry that my first ever BFP was taken away from me. But it really was a short space of time until I finished bleeding, saw the first -ve HPT since little pumpkin had gone. I bought myself a Swarovski crystal butterfly and I know that it reminds me of our first BFP that has since left us. 

Now I'm excited about getting back into the TTC game, the first time BDing raised emotions for me about the whole process and again a reminder of being back at square one. However I'm now feeling excited about the next cycle and seeing lots of ladies achieving a BFP soon after their loss. Anyway, sorry if I'm rambling but I hope that some of this can help you know that you aren't mad for feeling this loss, it's a bereavement of the most special present we can ever been given in our lives xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Alandsa: Fingers crossed :dust: 

BabyHopes: With your loss being so early, you'll be able to TTC straight away if you want to. Only continue though if you are ready physically and emotionally. A lot of ladies lose their first baby, although once this happens, you more than likely will have a healthy pregnancy the second time around. Sometimes this isn't always the case..but keep your chin up :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

Hi babyhopes, :hugs: sorry to see you over here:hugs:

I was about the same as you time -wise, 4 and half weeks, I dont think it hurts less just because we wern't as far along, they were still our babies:hugs:

I have found it to be a bit of an emotional rollercoaster. Had to tell people not to talk to me about it at first, just blocked it out. Just wanted to lay in bed and cry, but I'm so lucky that I have a 5 year old that makes me carry on day to day. I'm a lot better now. Expect that some days will be better than others.

We have started trying straight away. Had a bit of a blip today. I was walking the dog, and I think I O'd this morning, and thought ooooh conception could be happening right now! hen I was very teary thinking that it wouldn't be my pumpkin :cry: Good job there was no one around to see me.


----------



## Alandsa

Aww Melly I just had the same feeling just now! I have literally just written about it in my TTC journal. Felt sad that a new baby would be taking my pumpkins home :( Even though I would obviously be so excited to get my BFP it feels sad like this has tainted by first pregnancy experience 

Think we just need to give ourselves permission to feel sad some days and okay on others x


----------



## StayHopeful

BabyHopes. said:


> I'm so glad I found you guys - Thanks Alandsa for pointing me in this direction!
> This is all VERY VERY new, just happened yesterday/today, and I'm struggling. I'm getting a lot of 'it was so early, you shouldn't be that upset' from less than supportive people. Yes, I was only 4+3 weeks, that doesn't mean I didn't love my to-be-pumpkin and the thought of what she/he would have brought to my life. I'm unsure whether I should get right back on the wagon, or take a break. This was only my second cycle TTC so I feel pretty deflated. Do most people only have to go through this once? Is it as common as they say? Is it safe to try and go right back into active TTC?
> 
> When does it stop hurting - physically and emotionally???

BabyHopes, I am so sorry for your loss. I was almost 5 weeks when I lost my little bean and I'm still struggling. It's not the overwhelming feeling I had at first, but it's still hard. I'm not sure if I'm back to normal physically, I've been cramping and achy for the past week, but it seemed like I was fine for a while. Still no AF and it's been 36 days since I started bleeding... I got my BFP on my first cycle off BC, so not sure what a regular cycle looks like for me, but we want to TTC again and the waiting is driving me nuts. My doctor said we could try again right away, that waiting a cycle would just make it easier for dating purposes.


----------



## Hope1409

Excalibur said:


> I am 1DPO :D
> 
> Hope: When you get a Smiley face you should Ovulate 12 - 36 hours after I think it is? :wacko: Anyone correct me if I'm wrong please? Don't want to give false information out :haha:

Thanks Excalibur. Yeah I normally do ovulate 2 days after I get the smiley, but getting the discharge yesterday threw me off. I know last month I didn't ovulate until about 3 or 4 days after the smiley and I know this because of my LP (i counted backwards to find this out, lol). But then again I was under a lot of stress last month with family health concerns so that probably delayed it. I guess we will find out soon after this tww is over! good luck ladies :)


----------



## cancerlib

BabyHopes. said:


> I'm so glad I found you guys - Thanks Alandsa for pointing me in this direction!
> This is all VERY VERY new, just happened yesterday/today, and I'm struggling. I'm getting a lot of 'it was so early, you shouldn't be that upset' from less than supportive people. Yes, I was only 4+3 weeks, that doesn't mean I didn't love my to-be-pumpkin and the thought of what she/he would have brought to my life. I'm unsure whether I should get right back on the wagon, or take a break. This was only my second cycle TTC so I feel pretty deflated. Do most people only have to go through this once? Is it as common as they say? Is it safe to try and go right back into active TTC?
> 
> When does it stop hurting - physically and emotionally???

Oh my! So sorry for your loss. I got my BFP 3rd month TTC and was 5+1wks when i lost my LO, i was so devastated but i believe there's a reason for everythng. A lot of people simply dont know what to say to a woman who lost a baby. Darn those people saying 'It was so early, you shouldn't be that upset' . Do they know what u went thru to get d BFP in d first place? All d sleepless nights,BDing even when not in the mood,waiting faithfully for O,and hoping in the TWW, buying this and trying that ?. Oooooo DARN them all.
**crying**


----------



## cancerlib

cancerlib said:


> Oh my! So sorry for your loss. I got my BFP 3rd month TTC and was 5+1wks when i lost my LO, i was so devastated but i believe there's a reason for everythng. A lot of people simply dont know what to say to a woman who lost a baby. Darn those people saying 'It was so early, you shouldn't be that upset' . Do they know what u went thru to get d BFP in d first place? All d sleepless nights,BDing even when not in the mood,waiting faithfully for O,and hoping in the TWW, buying this and trying that ?. Oooooo DARN them all.
> **crying**

U can start TTC whenever u are ready. I bled for 3days and had a very small spotting on the 5th day. I MCed Feb 1st and Oed Feb 16th.
Cry all u want,vent and rant,sulk, do everything, its better than keeping your emotions in.
GL to us all,praying for our RAINBOW babies soon.


----------



## Excalibur

Hope1409 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> I am 1DPO :D
> 
> Hope: When you get a Smiley face you should Ovulate 12 - 36 hours after I think it is? :wacko: Anyone correct me if I'm wrong please? Don't want to give false information out :haha:
> 
> Thanks Excalibur. Yeah I normally do ovulate 2 days after I get the smiley, but getting the discharge yesterday threw me off. I know last month I didn't ovulate until about 3 or 4 days after the smiley and I know this because of my LP (i counted backwards to find this out, lol). But then again I was under a lot of stress last month with family health concerns so that probably delayed it. I guess we will find out soon after this tww is over! good luck ladies :)Click to expand...

You're welcome hun :hugs: Yeah, stress can delay things like that, annoying right? :haha: I was like that when I spotted discharge, my first AF after MC, the day I stopped bleeding, I had EWCM, I thought I can't be Ovulating so early can I? Anyway, it wasn't Ovulation, but during the time around O, I didn't have any EWCM, just white discharge? :shrug: Good luck :dust:


----------



## StayHopeful

BFN this morning :(


----------



## cancerlib

StayHopeful said:


> BFN this morning :(

Oo so sorry about that.At how many DPO?


----------



## Alandsa

cancerlib said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> BFN this morning :(
> 
> Oo so sorry about that.At how many DPO?Click to expand...

:( :( sorry to hear that .. as cancerlib said, how many dpo are you? :)


----------



## Excalibur

StayHopeful: Sorry to hear about the BFN hun :(


----------



## StayHopeful

Not sure, I didn't temp or use opks after my mc because I had read it might be unreliable... Not sure if that was true. If you count when I started bleeding from my mc as CD1 then I'm on CD38.


----------



## cancerlib

StayHopeful said:


> Not sure, I didn't temp or use opks after my mc because I had read it might be unreliable... Not sure if that was true. If you count when I started bleeding from my mc as CD1 then I'm on CD38.

Oh,so sorry about that.i get what u mean. So how sure are you that you ovulated this month and how frequent was the BDing to be sure you did it during your fertile window?
GL


----------



## cancerlib

Though bodies are different but i dont think thats true. At least i temped after my MC and it worked,and i know some ladies on here did OPKs too which worked for them.:shrug:


----------



## StayHopeful

cancerlib said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Not sure, I didn't temp or use opks after my mc because I had read it might be unreliable... Not sure if that was true. If you count when I started bleeding from my mc as CD1 then I'm on CD38.
> 
> Oh,so sorry about that.i get what u mean. So how sure are you that you ovulated this month and how frequent was the BDing to be sure you did it during your fertile window?
> GLClick to expand...

Not really sure about o'ing one way or the other, but we've been bding every 2-3 days. I had some lower back pain around CD17, then nausea anew cramping around CD23 and again the last few days.


----------



## cancerlib

StayHopeful said:


> Not really sure about o'ing one way or the other, but we've been bding every 2-3 days. I had some lower back pain around CD17, then nausea anew cramping around CD23 and again the last few days.

Good you BD'ed often,all ground has been covered then. Fx'ed for us.


----------



## Excalibur

I used OPK's after our MC and they worked for me, they were right on time. :)


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> I used OPK's after our MC and they worked for me, they were right on time. :)

Thanx Excal, how are you today?


----------



## Excalibur

cancerlib said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> I used OPK's after our MC and they worked for me, they were right on time. :)
> 
> Thanx Excal, how are you today?Click to expand...

You're welcome hun :) I'm not too bad thank you, tired though, just had a walk into town and I'm shattered! How are you today hun?


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> You're welcome hun :) I'm not too bad thank you, tired though, just had a walk into town and I'm shattered! How are you today hun?

Am good. I had fever ystaday so dont know if the metallic taste am having is due to that or preg symptom.
So far,am holding myself together..lol


----------



## Excalibur

cancerlib said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> You're welcome hun :) I'm not too bad thank you, tired though, just had a walk into town and I'm shattered! How are you today hun?
> 
> Am good. I had fever ystaday so dont know if the metallic taste am having is due to that or preg symptom.
> So far,am holding myself together..lolClick to expand...

Glad to hear hun :hugs: Aww bless, metallic taste is definetly a sign of pregnancy, fingers crossed eh? :happydance: I have been absolutely shattered for the past 2 days, I'm hoping this is a very early sign of Pregnancy. It's 6:30pm and I feel like I could just go to bed and sleep for a week! :haha: :dust:


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> Glad to hear hun :hugs: Aww bless, metallic taste is definetly a sign of pregnancy, fingers crossed eh? :happydance: I have been absolutely shattered for the past 2 days, I'm hoping this is a very early sign of Pregnancy. It's 6:30pm and I feel like I could just go to bed and sleep for a week! :haha: :dust:

Yes,with my last pregnancy,i slept early and woke up in the middle of the night and wont sleep back till early morning.
Tons of sticky babydust to us.


----------



## Excalibur

cancerlib said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear hun :hugs: Aww bless, metallic taste is definetly a sign of pregnancy, fingers crossed eh? :happydance: I have been absolutely shattered for the past 2 days, I'm hoping this is a very early sign of Pregnancy. It's 6:30pm and I feel like I could just go to bed and sleep for a week! :haha: :dust:
> 
> Yes,with my last pregnancy,i slept early and woke up in the middle of the night and wont sleep back till early morning.
> Tons of sticky babydust to us.Click to expand...

Aww, hopefully you will sleep right through this time round :D :dust: to all :hugs:


----------



## Ttc1at34

Alandsa said:


> hi, I'm sorry for both of your losses! :( this is such a tricky time of feeling in limbo isn't it.
> 
> I had a MC at 5wks and am not waiting for AF but going straight for that next egg. I spotted for a week and then bled for 5 days quite heavy but like a period. I have finally stopped today, with just occasional (?heavy) spotting. DH is away until Saturday so we shall be starting then, so hopefully my egg doesnt arrive early lol
> 
> I chart my temps and use OPKs and can see that my pre-ovulation temps aren't quite the same as last cycle. I have tested -ve on a 10miu IC so know that my hCG is finally down and i am also getting -ve OPKs now too. So I'm ready to go lol
> 
> Im also planning to use a sperm friendly lube and daily BDing around my fertile window as it got me the BFP last time :)
> 
> baby dust to you both!! x

I am in a similar situation...hcg tested yesterday at 11, doc found a tiny bit of rpoc on the ultrasound. I finally got a positive opk yesterday afternoon, but doc is advising me not to ttc until after first AF. Hate to go against doctors orders, but I am so anxious to try again after waiting 8 weeks for my hcg to drop. 

Also kinda bummed that my doc didn't offer methotrexate until now, almost eight weeks after d&c and levels down to 11. Sure could have used that option a month ago :(

Anyone have any thoughts on TTC with retained tissue?


----------



## Hope1409

The last few days I have been having major mood swings. I usually get "bitchy" right before af is due, but that is not until next week...so i am not sure if i should take that as a symptom? This morning i woke up so happy and positive that i told my husband i felt i was pregnant and it was a girl!!! very strange things happening, dont know if its all in the head or???

How is everyone else doing? When does everyone start testing?:happydance:


----------



## cancerlib

Ttc1at34 said:


> I am in a similar situation...hcg tested yesterday at 11, doc found a tiny bit of rpoc on the ultrasound. I finally got a positive opk yesterday afternoon, but doc is advising me not to ttc until after first AF. Hate to go against doctors orders, but I am so anxious to try again after waiting 8 weeks for my hcg to drop.
> 
> Also kinda bummed that my doc didn't offer methotrexate until now, almost eight weeks after d&c and levels down to 11. Sure could have used that option a month ago :(
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on TTC with retained tissue?

Oh,pls dont. Retained tissue after MC could be dangerous if not purged, it could decay and lead to infection.


----------



## Excalibur

TTC1at34: I'm backing cancerlib up on this one! It's dangerous :(

Hope: Fingers crossed your instincts lead to a BFP! :D I have been exhausted for the past couple of days and having moodswings :blush: Either my Iron levels are low or it's for a good reason! ;) :dust:


----------



## cancerlib

cancerlib said:


> Oh,pls dont. Retained tissue after MC could be dangerous if not purged, it could decay and lead to infection.

Whats your doc's reaction to the retained product? Tot everythng should have been removed during d d&c. Was there no follow-up checkup after it? Am so sorry for being nosy, just wanna know you're safe.
**hugs**


----------



## cancerlib

Hope1409 said:


> The last few days I have been having major mood swings. I usually get "bitchy" right before af is due, but that is not until next week...so i am not sure if i should take that as a symptom? This morning i woke up so happy and positive that i told my husband i felt i was pregnant and it was a girl!!! very strange things happening, dont know if its all in the head or???
> 
> How is everyone else doing? When does everyone start testing?:happydance:

Stay positive woman, am testing 29th.


----------



## cancerlib

"I'd rather have a few moments of happiness than a lifetime of nothing special."

In a way, the loss of my LO has made me stronger. :happydance:
How about u?:haha:


----------



## Alandsa

Ttc1at34 - aww thats so frustrating that you have retained tissue! are they going to do something about it?


----------



## Hope1409

cancerlib said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> The last few days I have been having major mood swings. I usually get "bitchy" right before af is due, but that is not until next week...so i am not sure if i should take that as a symptom? This morning i woke up so happy and positive that i told my husband i felt i was pregnant and it was a girl!!! very strange things happening, dont know if its all in the head or???
> 
> How is everyone else doing? When does everyone start testing?:happydance:
> 
> Stay positive woman, am testing 29th.Click to expand...

Haha, trying my hardest believe me!! Today i was in total bi*ch mode which never happens just because. I am a very friendly, shy, non-confrontal kind of girl so to feel like this is odd. this next week is going to draaaagggg!!! And yes, the loss of our LO has made me stronger as well, and made me that much more motivated!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica28

Hi Emily.
I miscarried on Jan. 3r,d 2012 and I am ready to TTC again. I am just so afraid I won't fall pregnant again. I would love to be your TTC buddy!


----------



## MissMNS

Jessica28 said:


> Hi Emily.
> I miscarried on Jan. 3r,d 2012 and I am ready to TTC again. I am just so afraid I won't fall pregnant again. I would love to be your TTC buddy!

Jessica- I'm sorry for your loss- Dont be scared you won't be able to conceive again! I was, and then found that I had conceived on back to back cycles, right after my loss at 4 weeks in January, I got my BFP on 2/12! Good Luck!!!


----------



## MissMNS

Cancerlib- Let us know how testing goes! and of course best of luck!:thumbup: Im anxious and excited for you! As i have said somewhere in this thread of posts, I had a loss last month and then was beyond excited to have a BFP on 2/12!


----------



## cancerlib

MissMNS said:


> Cancerlib- Let us know how testing goes! and of course best of luck!:thumbup: Im anxious and excited for you! As i have said somewhere in this thread of posts, I had a loss last month and then was beyond excited to have a BFP on 2/12!

Oh, thanks for the encouragement. Thats awesome,getting your BFP so fast. Wishing you a H&H 9mnths.
Will definitely keep u updated, hoping to post my BFP here Tuesday AM.....hahahahha


----------



## cancerlib

Jessica28 said:


> Hi Emily.
> I miscarried on Jan. 3r,d 2012 and I am ready to TTC again. I am just so afraid I won't fall pregnant again. I would love to be your TTC buddy!

Oh sweet, so sorry for your loss and do stay positive. We are all in this together and we are gonna get our Sticky Beans soonest.


----------



## cancerlib

Hi Ladies,
How are we all today?:haha:


----------



## MissMNS

cancerlib said:


> MissMNS said:
> 
> 
> Cancerlib- Let us know how testing goes! and of course best of luck!:thumbup: Im anxious and excited for you! As i have said somewhere in this thread of posts, I had a loss last month and then was beyond excited to have a BFP on 2/12!
> 
> Oh, thanks for the encouragement. Thats awesome,getting your BFP so fast. Wishing you a H&H 9mnths.
> Will definitely keep u updated, hoping to post my BFP here Tuesday AM.....hahahahhaClick to expand...

:happydance: Im hoping you'll get to post your BFP tomorrow too! Can't wait to hear all about it! :happydance:


----------



## Josie1999

i just had my DC a few days ago (thursday) i am going for my post op next monday to get testing for HCG levels. I didnt ask the doctor about how long it takes for the levels to go down. i heard drinking water is good. when did everyone start planning to ttc. We want to get pregnant right away but i do not know if opk are reliable?


----------



## cancerlib

Josie1999 said:


> i just had my DC a few days ago (thursday) i am going for my post op next monday to get testing for HCG levels. I didnt ask the doctor about how long it takes for the levels to go down. i heard drinking water is good. when did everyone start planning to ttc. We want to get pregnant right away but i do not know if opk are reliable?

Oh,so sorry for your loss. *hugs*
You can try OPK and some other method like temping, etc


----------



## Hope1409

hi girls, i am having one heck of a day. so last week i went in for my day21 tests and i called the docs office today for the results and of course he wasnt in. the nurse went over the results briefly in saying "good news is that your thyroid levels are fine and ok....but your progesterone is only 5.1 which means you didn't have a strong ovulation. above 14 is where we like to see it." my confusion comes in here: the cd 21 test is for those who have normal 28 day cycles and who ovulate on the 14th day. i ovulated 2 days later so why would my doc still have me take it on day 21 knowing my cycles range 31-42 days. ughhhh sorry for the rant, i just dont know what to do :(


----------



## cancerlib

Hope1409: Oh so sorry about that, are u on any fertility drugs?
Maybe you were tested too early. U can check this site out.
https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html


----------



## cancerlib

Tested this AM, BFN:cry: is 12dpo too early? I think am out, waiting for AF to show up tonight/tomorrow:shrug:


----------



## Alandsa

awww im so sorry Cancerlib :( its not too late though as many dont have results until after 14dpo. will you keep testing or just wait a couple o days? :hugs:


----------



## Hope1409

cancerlib said:


> Hope1409: Oh so sorry about that, are u on any fertility drugs?
> Maybe you were tested too early. U can check this site out.
> https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

Thanks for the link cancerlib. I feel like they did test me too early but?? Last month I was under so much stress that I ovulated 4 days after my LH surge, so I'm almost certain I ovulated on or after the 16th even though my surge was on the 14th. I'm giving the doctor until late afternoon to call me otherwise I am going to stalk that office for answers! :growlmad:

Sorry about your bfn, you are definitely not out until af shows. Stay hopeful!!


----------



## cancerlib

Hi Ladies:wacko:,
Am officially out this month,AF has showed:cry:.
Moving on to March.
Hoping to see BFPss from u ladies tho:happydance:


----------



## Hope1409

Sorry af got you cancerlib! i think mine is just around the corner too, ive been cramping all day today. an update on my lab results, the doc called me today and said he would put me on low dosage of clomid and i would get re-tested to see if clomid is helping. he says i do ovulate, but every month is different and because i have had irregular cycles for the past 2 years, he feels the low dose might help. im a little scared to take it but at the same time i am glad i got some answers and i am hoping i wont have to take it for long. maybe i will get my belated bday gift in march with a bfp :) i know nothing about clomid so now i have to spend my hours googling everything i can lol.


----------



## cancerlib

Hope1409 said:


> Sorry af got you cancerlib! i think mine is just around the corner too, ive been cramping all day today. an update on my lab results, the doc called me today and said he would put me on low dosage of clomid and i would get re-tested to see if clomid is helping. he says i do ovulate, but every month is different and because i have had irregular cycles for the past 2 years, he feels the low dose might help. im a little scared to take it but at the same time i am glad i got some answers and i am hoping i wont have to take it for long. maybe i will get my belated bday gift in march with a bfp :) i know nothing about clomid so now i have to spend my hours googling everything i can lol.

Thanx Hopeful. I am pretty regular and i O every month,if O pains and temp shift is anything to go by.
I thought of using Clomid after my MC but several people kicked against it that its not for people who are regular. Maybe i should talk to my doc about trying it this month to boost egg quality.
'Nyways keep me updated.


----------



## StayHopeful

Hope1409 said:


> Sorry af got you cancerlib! i think mine is just around the corner too, ive been cramping all day today. an update on my lab results, the doc called me today and said he would put me on low dosage of clomid and i would get re-tested to see if clomid is helping. he says i do ovulate, but every month is different and because i have had irregular cycles for the past 2 years, he feels the low dose might help. im a little scared to take it but at the same time i am glad i got some answers and i am hoping i wont have to take it for long. maybe i will get my belated bday gift in march with a bfp :) i know nothing about clomid so now i have to spend my hours googling everything i can lol.

Sorry to hear that! I got similar news at the doctor yesterday, still no AF after my mc in January and when the doctor did an ultrasound he said my endometrial lining shows I haven't o'd. It also looks like i have PCOS. So he put me on Prometrium to induce a period and then he wants me to take Clomid. I don't know much about it either, but from what I've been able to find it seems like a fairly mild drug and doesn't have too bad of side effects.


----------



## Josie1999

yeah i am going to use opk...as of right now i am 6 days after my D&C (had early mc) and i must still have hcg levels in my system so i do not think opks are reliable right now as my pregnancy test still say pregnant; which is hard to stomach everytime i see it. (i also keep getting smiley faces) i heard of people getting pregnant 2 weeks or months after a M&C but that has to be with hcg levels below 5 right? 

the day of the D&C, i was so out of it, i didnt ask any questions to my doctor!


----------



## BabyHopes.

MissMNS said:


> Cancerlib- Let us know how testing goes! and of course best of luck!:thumbup: Im anxious and excited for you! As i have said somewhere in this thread of posts, I had a loss last month and then was beyond excited to have a BFP on 2/12!

Miss - that's great to hear that that's possible. I think that's the hardest part with dealing with the loss, is deciding if/when you're ready to try again. And I think the root of my hesitation and feeling "not ready" is that some part of me is afraid I'll never get a BFP that sticks. We're about 3 days away from O on my first cycle after my Feb loss, and I'm still trying to decide if I should wait it out or go for it again. It's such a big decision - I don't know that I could handle another loss!!!


----------



## Alandsa

Cancerlib - sorry to hear that AF got you :(

Josie - yeah your OPKs wont be reliable yet if HPTs say you are still pregnant. Are you charting or anything? thats how i knew my cycle was getting back on track, it took a few days longer than after a usual AF but i got there in the end. I had a natural MC though so not sure if that makes a difference?

Babyhopes - i didn't think i could ever face having sex again after MC but found that i needed to focus on TTC to help me move forward. that's a bit how i cope generally anyway though. I have had to try and make time to continue to process my loss as i thought i was okay but keep having wobbles every so often. 

AFM - I think I finally Od yesterday as my temp has spiked today and resembles the same as it did last cycle in relation to OPKs yey!! not got my crosshairs yet but im hoping they will be here in a couple of days :)

:yipee:


----------



## MrsClark

cancerlib said:


> Hi Ladies:wacko:,
> Am officially out this month,AF has showed:cry:.
> Moving on to March.
> Hoping to see BFPss from u ladies tho:happydance:

I hate so bad that this happened to you- Keeping my fingers crossed for you this month- for an update on me I finally o'd on 2/26 exactly on time so the mc didnt mess my cycle up (probably because I was only 5 weeks) I bled for 9 days :wacko: and I would love a BFP this month but i wont know till around 3/12 as my cycle is 30 days - heaven help me this ttc and two ww is driving me nuts. :dohh:

:dust: to you cancerlib I hope march is our month :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsClark

Josie1999 said:


> i just had my DC a few days ago (thursday) i am going for my post op next monday to get testing for HCG levels. I didnt ask the doctor about how long it takes for the levels to go down. i heard drinking water is good. when did everyone start planning to ttc. We want to get pregnant right away but i do not know if opk are reliable?

I use the clearblue easy digital opk's and they are very very reliable :)


----------



## cancerlib

MrsClark said:


> I hate so bad that this happened to you- Keeping my fingers crossed for you this month- for an update on me I finally o'd on 2/26 exactly on time so the mc didnt mess my cycle up (probably because I was only 5 weeks) I bled for 9 days :wacko: and I would love a BFP this month but i wont know till around 3/12 as my cycle is 30 days - heaven help me this ttc and two ww is driving me nuts. :dohh:
> 
> :dust: to you cancerlib I hope march is our month :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanx MrsClark. My AF is so heavier than normal AF that i wonder if its normal.
Still bleeding. Am starting clomid tomorrow. Doc says to help improve the egg quality. Am even scared cos i hate medications.
Babydust to us,hoping March is our month.


----------



## Hope1409

Hi Cancerlib, my doc put me on clomid for the same exact reason just the other day. My day 21 tests were very low on the progesterone so he told me to start clomid to strengthen ovulation since i ov on my own, just not as strong. I'm still waiting for af, she should be here any day now. This will be my first round of clomid 50mg. How many mg is yours and what cd are you taking them? I was nervous at first but now I can't wait cuz I feel like this is what we need to give our hormones that little push!


----------



## cancerlib

Hope1409 said:


> Hi Cancerlib, my doc put me on clomid for the same exact reason just the other day. My day 21 tests were very low on the progesterone so he told me to start clomid to strengthen ovulation since i ov on my own, just not as strong. I'm still waiting for af, she should be here any day now. This will be my first round of clomid 50mg. How many mg is yours and what cd are you taking them? I was nervous at first but now I can't wait cuz I feel like this is what we need to give our hormones that little push!

Oh yea, have read and heard so many success stories of clomid, hoping its true for us too,yay!!
Am taking 50mg, starting 5-9days.
Praying for it to be our miracle drug, lets get that infamous BFP in March! *happydance*


----------



## Hope1409

cancerlib said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Cancerlib, my doc put me on clomid for the same exact reason just the other day. My day 21 tests were very low on the progesterone so he told me to start clomid to strengthen ovulation since i ov on my own, just not as strong. I'm still waiting for af, she should be here any day now. This will be my first round of clomid 50mg. How many mg is yours and what cd are you taking them? I was nervous at first but now I can't wait cuz I feel like this is what we need to give our hormones that little push!
> 
> Oh yea, have read and heard so many success stories of clomid, hoping its true for us too,yay!!
> Am taking 50mg, starting 5-9days.
> Praying for it to be our miracle drug, lets get that infamous BFP in March! *happydance*Click to expand...

I really hope so! Getting a bfp in march would be the best belated bday gift in the world!!! My doc told me to take my clomid days 3-7. I wonder what the difference is? Yes I have read many success stories online too and really hope one round is all we will need :) :thumbup:


----------



## cancerlib

Hope1409 said:


> I really hope so! Getting a bfp in march would be the best belated bday gift in the world!!! My doc told me to take my clomid days 3-7. I wonder what the difference is? Yes I have read many success stories online too and really hope one round is all we will need :) :thumbup:

I really dont know what the difference is too, have asked around and nobody seems to know.
Am starting tonight,close to midnight (if thr's any S/E i'd love to sleep through it LOL). Ideally tonight will b CD4,i spotted 28th,full AF started 29th. But my doc said not to worry since i'll be using it at night. So i can say am doing CD4-8.
GL to us.


----------



## StayHopeful

Will doc tell me when to take Clomid (what CD) or do I just decide that on my own? I'm taking Prometrium right now but then I'll be starting it.


----------



## MrsClark

StayHopeful said:


> Will doc tell me when to take Clomid (what CD) or do I just decide that on my own? I'm taking Prometrium right now but then I'll be starting it.

 you can order it off the internet but I would recommend having your doc put you on it that way it wont cause you any problems.


----------



## StayHopeful

He said he's going to put me on it, I was wondering if he'll tell me which CDs to take it?


----------



## MrsClark

StayHopeful said:


> He said he's going to put me on it, I was wondering if he'll tell me which CDs to take it?

Yeah when they put you on it they will tell you on what days to take it, when to stop taking etc., keep in mind it can sometimes after the opk's if you use them. babymed.com is good at giving you an online ovulation calendar. Its under the tools in the top left. I use it monthly (plus the opk's) and although every woman is different it has always hit the nail on the head on when I am ovulating. It will tell you when your fertile period is, etc.


----------



## MrsClark

cancerlib said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> I really hope so! Getting a bfp in march would be the best belated bday gift in the world!!! My doc told me to take my clomid days 3-7. I wonder what the difference is? Yes I have read many success stories online too and really hope one round is all we will need :) :thumbup:
> 
> I really dont know what the difference is too, have asked around and nobody seems to know.
> Am starting tonight,close to midnight (if thr's any S/E i'd love to sleep through it LOL). Ideally tonight will b CD4,i spotted 28th,full AF started 29th. But my doc said not to worry since i'll be using it at night. So i can say am doing CD4-8.
> GL to us.Click to expand...

 I don't think there are any major s/e - Lets all hope for a march :BFP:


----------



## MrsClark

boo my :bfp: didn't work with my previous post so lets try this again lololol


----------



## Hope1409

AF is teasing me with her stupid cramps. I am so ready for her to be here already so that I can get started on my clomid! I was hoping she would be here 3 days ago but of course she does as she pleases. Wanting to have a baby should really NOT have to be this difficult and calculated and timed! boo to that! but yaaay for getting march bfp's :)


----------



## MrsClark

well lets hope af doesnt come around!!


----------



## Hope1409

MrsClark said:


> well lets hope af doesnt come around!!

Af arrived and didn't hold back, lol. I am on cd3 and took my first ever clomid 50mg. Keeping my fingers crossed this month is the month! :hugs:


----------



## MrsClark

Im keeping my fingers crossed for you too. I will know I guess by Monday whether I got my sticky bean or not. The signs and symptoms are there but you know how that goes- doesnt mean squat till you get a :bfp:


----------



## StayHopeful

Hope1409 said:


> MrsClark said:
> 
> 
> well lets hope af doesnt come around!!
> 
> Af arrived and didn't hold back, lol. I am on cd3 and took my first ever clomid 50mg. Keeping my fingers crossed this month is the month! :hugs:Click to expand...

AF started for me today and I start Clomid for the first time on Sunday. I hope it's a miracle drug for both of us!


----------



## MrsClark

OK Ladies I need all of you to get March a :bfp: I tested yesterday evening and I got my :bfp: now I am excited but scared to death since it has been 30 days since i had my mc. Im probably going to be an emotional wreck on here every little twinge is scaring me to death. Keep your fingers crossed that this is my sticky bean :baby: And I will keep you all updated on here as to how things go. The good thing is that my symptoms are so much stronger this time around. sending :hug: and :dust: to each of you as we have all helped each other so much and I really am praying for all of you to join me with march :bfp:


----------



## Hope1409

Congrats mrsclark!!!!! That is great and exciting news!!!! I know how you feel about being scared, I know I will be like that as well when I finally get my bfp the second time around. It's been 7 months since my mc, but it doesn't make it any less nerve-wrecking, especially since I am such a paranoid worry wuss lol. I finish my last pill of clomid tomorrow (first time taking it this cycle) so I am praying I get my bfp this month since I ovulate on my own, but just not strong enough. 

Happy and healthy nine months to you.....keep us updated :)


----------



## Alandsa

wowwee congrats Mrs Clark :D that's brilliant news!! looks like we found out both of :bfp:s on the same day lol


----------



## MrsClark

Wanted to check in on my girls and see how everyone is doing :hugs:


----------



## Hope1409

Waiting to ovulate....but bding every other day just to be safe. I need the pos opk so I can know when to go for bloodwork for cd21. Hopefully it happens soon cuz I'm anxious to see if the clomid helped my eggies :) how's ur pregnancy going so far? Good and easy I hope! :)


----------



## Emmy0320

I wanted to introduce myself. My name is Emily and I am excited to be looking towards the future. I'm 27 and had a mmc at 9 weeks and finally passed the sac at 11.5 on 2/13. I have my first period after the mc and can't wait for it to be over so we can try again. Hoping for an April BFP!


----------



## StayHopeful

Just finished my 1st round of Clomid (50mg) today, waiting to O and terrified it won't work...


----------



## StayHopeful

Emmy0320 said:


> I wanted to introduce myself. My name is Emily and I am excited to be looking towards the future. I'm 27 and had a mmc at 9 weeks and finally passed the sac at 11.5 on 2/13. I have my first period after the mc and can't wait for it to be over so we can try again. Hoping for an April BFP!

So sorry for your loss, Emily! Fx for you!


----------



## MrsClark

Emmy0320 said:


> I wanted to introduce myself. My name is Emily and I am excited to be looking towards the future. I'm 27 and had a mmc at 9 weeks and finally passed the sac at 11.5 on 2/13. I have my first period after the mc and can't wait for it to be over so we can try again. Hoping for an April BFP!

Hi Emmy- nice to meet you - hate the circumstances. I am keeping my fingers crossed for an April :bfp: as you can see we all support each other sending :dust: to you :hugs:


----------



## MrsClark

StayHopeful said:


> Just finished my 1st round of Clomid (50mg) today, waiting to O and terrified it won't work...

Keeping my fingers crossed that it works for you :hugs: keep us updated :)


----------



## MrsClark

Hope1409 said:


> Waiting to ovulate....but bding every other day just to be safe. I need the pos opk so I can know when to go for bloodwork for cd21. Hopefully it happens soon cuz I'm anxious to see if the clomid helped my eggies :) how's ur pregnancy going so far? Good and easy I hope! :)

Well so far so good - but every little twinge, cramp, etc instantly sends me to the bathroom to check for bleeding :dohh: I go tomorrow and Friday for blood quants for a peace of mind so I wont drive myself nuts lol. Took so many pg tests to check and make sure the lines weren't fading that my husband thinks I have went nuts HAHA. I don't think I will be able to relax until I get the quants back and see a heartbeat on the ultrasound. Hopefully next week they will get me set up for an ultrasound (I'll be in the 6th week) I am hoping to see more :bfp: on here this month because I am rooting for each and every one of you. I am so ill at my ob/gyn office. Last month with my mc my normal doc was on vacation so i had to see a different doc. I called the ob office last wednesday told them I want to see my doctor and then i have some nurse call me, tell me i was supposed to wait 3 months, and then informed me that the doctor i saw last month said no use to check your quants yet come in next week (which is now this week) So I am going to get my quants and then tell them either put me with my doctor or im switching practices. When I explained to her i was around the 5 week mark when i had the mc last month and wasn't advised to wait- all she replied with was Oh. I guess there was a mixup since dr white was the last to see me and thats why they didnt set this up with my normal doc- who knows lol I will post on thursday and monday when i get the quants back to make sure they are doubling :)


----------



## Jessica28

Whooo - So happy for Ms. Clark!


----------



## MrsClark

got my first quant level back its almost at 5000 :happydance: so far so good. Maybe after I get the second one done tomorrow and get the results monday I can be even more relaxed, and hopefully my husband wont admit me to a nut house haha!! Sending :dust: to everyone and keeping my fingers crossed for :bfp: from each of you


----------



## Excalibur

MrsClark - That's great news! :happydance:


----------



## Hope1409

That is great news!!!!! I'm sure the next results on Monday will be good as well :)


----------



## Excalibur

Woohoo!!!! I got a very nearly positive OPK today!!!! :happydance: Better late than never I guess! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jessica28

Excalibur said:


> Woohoo!!!! I got a very nearly positive OPK today!!!! :happydance: Better late than never I guess! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay! I actually wish I was using non-digital opks! I can't tell if I am almost there or not as I am using a yes/no digital one! Still - but when I wipe today there is sticky, almost stretchy cm so hoping thats a good sign. Will BD tonight just in case!


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica28 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo!!!! I got a very nearly positive OPK today!!!! :happydance: Better late than never I guess! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yay! I actually wish I was using non-digital opks! I can't tell if I am almost there or not as I am using a yes/no digital one! Still - but when I wipe today there is sticky, almost stretchy cm so hoping thats a good sign. Will BD tonight just in case!Click to expand...

Thank you hun. The stretchy cm is a good sign! :thumbup: Hopefully O is on it's way for you! Fingers crossed hun! :dust:


----------



## BabyHopes.

Can I poll you ladies for some advice... 
I had a CP in Feb, and this is my first cycle after that happened. I'm on CD 31 - I'm usually right on 28 days. I'm 3 days late, but still no sign of AF. Is it normal to be all screwed up? I thought it was early enough that I would bounce back. I'm also not convinced that I O'ed at all - I didn't have any of my 'usual' signs. How does that work with respect to your cycle? I know it's possible to have an anovulatory cycle, but how does your body know to do it's thing? Do you even a period that month if you don't ovulate? Or do you just keep watching for the next sign of O? I'm going crazy with all this daily (sometimes twice daily) POAS since being officially late - only to keep getting BFN after BFN. But now I don't think it's pregnant late... I think I'm all screwed up late. Is there any way to know for sure????


----------



## Jessica28

BabyHopes - It took 36 days for my first Af to come back after m/c in Jan...secind Af took 31 days so it might take a while to get back on track. And don't worry, it's normal!


----------



## comet77

MrsClark said:


> OK Ladies I need all of you to get March a :bfp: I tested yesterday evening and I got my :bfp: now I am excited but scared to death since it has been 30 days since i had my mc. Im probably going to be an emotional wreck on here every little twinge is scaring me to death. Keep your fingers crossed that this is my sticky bean :baby: And I will keep you all updated on here as to how things go. The good thing is that my symptoms are so much stronger this time around. sending :hug: and :dust: to each of you as we have all helped each other so much and I really am praying for all of you to join me with march :bfp:

Hi! Hearing this gives me hope I'll be pregnant by next month! I miscarried last Friday...Doc said wait for a full cycle, but I'm going to let nature take its course. We won't prevent and will see what happens. Congratulations on your pregnancy Mrs Clark and Andsa!!!!


----------



## MrsClark

Excalibur said:


> Woohoo!!!! I got a very nearly positive OPK today!!!! :happydance: Better late than never I guess! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: YAY!!! Now lets get the :bfp: after the wonderful waiting time!! Seems like we are all the time waiting. Waiting to o, waiting for a :bfp:, waiting on bloodwork, blah blah blah with all the waiting lol


----------



## MrsClark

Hope1409 said:


> That is great news!!!!! I'm sure the next results on Monday will be good as well :)

Keeping my fingers crossed. I also have my first doc appt on Monday as well. Maybe they can give me a shot of energy because my side of the couch seems to be getting worn out HAHA! All i want to do is pout, eat, pee, and sleep lol Other than worry :dohh: Hopefully they will schedule an US for this week. The nurse said that they can usually see the sac, etc on an us after the 6 week mark.


----------



## MrsClark

BabyHopes. said:


> Can I poll you ladies for some advice...
> I had a CP in Feb, and this is my first cycle after that happened. I'm on CD 31 - I'm usually right on 28 days. I'm 3 days late, but still no sign of AF. Is it normal to be all screwed up? I thought it was early enough that I would bounce back. I'm also not convinced that I O'ed at all - I didn't have any of my 'usual' signs. How does that work with respect to your cycle? I know it's possible to have an anovulatory cycle, but how does your body know to do it's thing? Do you even a period that month if you don't ovulate? Or do you just keep watching for the next sign of O? I'm going crazy with all this daily (sometimes twice daily) POAS since being officially late - only to keep getting BFN after BFN. But now I don't think it's pregnant late... I think I'm all screwed up late. Is there any way to know for sure????

How many weeks were you when the cp happened? It can throw your cycle off. It does with a lot of women. My doctor told me if no af by eight weeks after to call them because they can give you a shot to start af. I would wait a couple of days re-check with a early response test. Hopefully everything will line itself out this week because the waiting and not knowing will drive you crazy. Some people o very late, some early, some woman skip a whole cycle - i o'd right on time I was 5 weeks when the cp happend. I did use the opk's the following month because I was curious on how it would affect my cycle. I would definitely followup with your doc in the next couple of weeks if you dont get af or a + hpt. Did they draw blood quants after your cp to make sure they returned to normal? Mine was at 0 five days after i started bleeding. Your body will not return to its normal cycle till your hcg levels reach 0.


----------



## MrsClark

comet77 said:


> MrsClark said:
> 
> 
> OK Ladies I need all of you to get March a :bfp: I tested yesterday evening and I got my :bfp: now I am excited but scared to death since it has been 30 days since i had my mc. Im probably going to be an emotional wreck on here every little twinge is scaring me to death. Keep your fingers crossed that this is my sticky bean :baby: And I will keep you all updated on here as to how things go. The good thing is that my symptoms are so much stronger this time around. sending :hug: and :dust: to each of you as we have all helped each other so much and I really am praying for all of you to join me with march :bfp:
> 
> Hi! Hearing this gives me hope I'll be pregnant by next month! I miscarried last Friday...Doc said wait for a full cycle, but I'm going to let nature take its course. We won't prevent and will see what happens. Congratulations on your pregnancy Mrs Clark and Andsa!!!!Click to expand...

A lot of women fall pregnant following a cp/mc without having af. I would get the opk's and monitor when you 0. :hugs: Keeping my fingers crossed :)


----------



## cancerlib

Hi Ladies,
Sorry have been silent these past days:flower:, been going through some things. Couldnt start the clomid as said then. Waiting to O next week, going to start Pregnacare Conception multivit 2nite.
MrsClark congratulations:hugs:, am so happy for Uuuuuu. Lucky, aint u?:happydance:. Hoping to join u by april.:haha:


----------



## Hope1409

Hi cancerlib, was wondering wherenyou had been, glad you came back to us :flower:

I and either 3 or 5 dpo...I don't even know anymore. My pos opk was cd16 but I had intense cramping on cd19 so I don't know which to go by :/ either way this waiting sux. I did start off feeling bloated and gassy, that went away and I had sensitive nipples then those went away...now nothing.


----------



## cancerlib

Hope1409 said:


> Hi cancerlib, was wondering wherenyou had been, glad you came back to us :flower:
> 
> I and either 3 or 5 dpo...I don't even know anymore. My pos opk was cd16 but I had intense cramping on cd19 so I don't know which to go by :/ either way this waiting sux. I did start off feeling bloated and gassy, that went away and I had sensitive nipples then those went away...now nothing.

Hi dearie, saw u startd d clomid,how was the side effect? Hope it works for u this first time...*hugs**


----------



## Excalibur

MrsClark - Thank you so much hun :hugs: I got my Cross Hairs today, finally! I am not officially 3DPO :happydance: Bring on the BFP's! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## Hope1409

cancerlib said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> Hi cancerlib, was wondering wherenyou had been, glad you came back to us :flower:
> 
> I and either 3 or 5 dpo...I don't even know anymore. My pos opk was cd16 but I had intense cramping on cd19 so I don't know which to go by :/ either way this waiting sux. I did start off feeling bloated and gassy, that went away and I had sensitive nipples then those went away...now nothing.
> 
> Hi dearie, saw u startd d clomid,how was the side effect? Hope it works for u this first time...*hugs**Click to expand...

Thank you, I hope it works tooo! :flower: Clomid was not all that bad at all. I freaked myself out reading all the side effects online beforehand, but luckily I had none, either that or I slept through them because I took them at night haha :thumbup: The only thing I would say that bothered me was it dried up my cm. 

Now I am just waiting to take my day21 bloods this week to see where my numbers are at. Hopefully it will be above 15, which I think they will be because I had massive cramping and gloating the day of ov, so hopefully that was clomid because I have never had that before! Keep me in your prayers :hugs:


----------



## cancerlib

Hope1409 said:


> Thank you, I hope it works tooo! :flower: Clomid was not all that bad at all. I freaked myself out reading all the side effects online beforehand, but luckily I had none, either that or I slept through them because I took them at night haha :thumbup: The only thing I would say that bothered me was it dried up my cm.
> 
> Now I am just waiting to take my day21 bloods this week to see where my numbers are at. Hopefully it will be above 15, which I think they will be because I had massive cramping and gloating the day of ov, so hopefully that was clomid because I have never had that before! Keep me in your prayers :hugs:

Amen dearie ,u are in my prayers, we are on d right track to getting our BFPss...lol. C ya in d 1st trimester forum....**hahaha**


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:hi: all! I just experienced my first MC at 5 weeks. It was also my first pregnancy/BFP. Get bloods done tomorrow to see if my levels are back to 0. Really hoping they are so we can go back to TTC.

Hope you won't mind an extra in the thread?


----------



## Excalibur

xopiinkiieox said:


> :hi: all! I just experienced my first MC at 5 weeks. It was also my first pregnancy/BFP. Get bloods done tomorrow to see if my levels are back to 0. Really hoping they are so we can go back to TTC.
> 
> Hope you won't mind an extra in the thread?


Welcome to the thread hun :hi:

Really sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsClark

xopiinkiieox said:


> :hi: all! I just experienced my first MC at 5 weeks. It was also my first pregnancy/BFP. Get bloods done tomorrow to see if my levels are back to 0. Really hoping they are so we can go back to TTC.
> 
> Hope you won't mind an extra in the thread?

Welcome to the thread- the more the merrier :) I was right at the 5 week mark and when i started bleeding my hcg level was already down to a 6 - 5 days later it was back at 0 so my cycle returned to normal very quickly. So sorry for your loss - it sucks :hugs:


----------



## MrsClark

Update on me: got my second quants back on Monday they were 4800 ish on 3/23 and up to 8400 on 3/25. They didn't double in the 48 hours but when they reach the 5000 mark the time goes to 72-96 hours. The doctor was pleased with the levels so I am scheduled for an US on 4/10. Now hopefully all will go well with the US and then I will be able to relax some more. I can tell you that when you do get a :bfp: after a mc/cp it is nervewracking lol


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Congrats mrs! Hope you're feeling well and not too stressed!

Seeing that you have a healthy bean is so helpful to me...I am so nervous about TTC again. It's scary to think this can keep happening. We are taking a small break from TTC, just to get in my appointment with the doctor and a regular (hopefully) cycle.


----------



## cancerlib

xopiinkiieox said:


> :hi: all! I just experienced my first MC at 5 weeks. It was also my first pregnancy/BFP. Get bloods done tomorrow to see if my levels are back to 0. Really hoping they are so we can go back to TTC.
> 
> Hope you won't mind an extra in the thread?

Welcome on board dearie, so sorry about ur loss. Hoping ur cycle will go back to normal in no time.


----------



## cancerlib

MrsClark said:


> Update on me: got my second quants back on Monday they were 4800 ish on 3/23 and up to 8400 on 3/25. They didn't double in the 48 hours but when they reach the 5000 mark the time goes to 72-96 hours. The doctor was pleased with the levels so I am scheduled for an US on 4/10. Now hopefully all will go well with the US and then I will be able to relax some more. I can tell you that when you do get a :bfp: after a mc/cp it is nervewracking lol

Dats great news to hear. Relax ursef,this baby is gonna stick *happydance*


----------



## Excalibur

MrsClark - That's great news hun! Try not to worry too much, I know it's easier said than done but it won't help matters. Yay for your scan! Bet you can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## cancerlib

How are u all today ladies:flower::hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Cancerlib - Not too bad thank you hun, how are you? :hugs:


----------



## Hope1409

cancerlib said:


> How are u all today ladies:flower::hugs:

Still in this tww madness. I woke up this morning with sore boobs, my stomach feels like af is about to arrive even though I think she's not due until next week....unless clomid has shortened my cycles and she comes sooner. I'm just hanging on to some hope that it's my uterus expanding :winkwink:

How are you doing? Any updates with you? How many dpo are you?


----------



## Jessica28

Ex - See you are 7 dpo...any symptoms to report?
I am 5 dpo but nothing really to report which disheartens me a little.


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - The only symptoms I have really is Constipation and twinges in my lower abdomen every so often, not looking too much into them as I don't want to get my hopes up too much. Fingers crossed we get our BFP's soon :dust:


----------



## Jessica28

Same here. Last night I had some twinges in my lower abdomen but didn't really read too much into it as I am not expecting a BFP this month... Fingers cross for us though :)


----------



## Excalibur

Sending lot's of :dust:


----------



## cancerlib

Babydust to all d TWWers:baby: hang in there,its well.
AFM, am still waiting to Ov, 4-5days to go:haha:


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> Cancerlib - Not too bad thank you hun, how are you? :hugs:

Am good Excal, thanx


----------



## Excalibur

Cancerlib - Glad to hear it hun. Yay, not long until you Ov now :happydance:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hoping to see BFPs from some lovelies!! FX for you all!


----------



## Hope1409

day21 bloods are back. my levels are at 19!!!! super excited that clomid helped me :) now we wait another week to test!


----------



## StayHopeful

I think I'm 3dpo today, bbs are so sore! Trying not to symptom spot, but that's easier said than done.

How long does it usually take for AF to come after o on Clomid?


----------



## MrsClark

Jessica28 said:


> Ex - See you are 7 dpo...any symptoms to report?
> I am 5 dpo but nothing really to report which disheartens me a little.

I didn't have any symptoms 5dpo so dont get disheartened :hugs: Hopefully you will get your :bfp: in the next 5 days :happydance:


----------



## MrsClark

Hope1409 said:


> cancerlib said:
> 
> 
> How are u all today ladies:flower::hugs:
> 
> Still in this tww madness. I woke up this morning with sore boobs, my stomach feels like af is about to arrive even though I think she's not due until next week....unless clomid has shortened my cycles and she comes sooner. I'm just hanging on to some hope that it's my uterus expanding :winkwink:
> 
> How are you doing? Any updates with you? How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

How many dpo are you? I googled this like a mad woman lol and if it does shorten your cycle it is usually only by 2-3 days so not a whole lot. praying for a :bfp: for all of you.


----------



## MrsClark

Hope1409 said:


> day21 bloods are back. my levels are at 19!!!! super excited that clomid helped me :) now we wait another week to test!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am so glad it helped you :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

I had a little temp drop this morning, what do you ladies think? :D Hoping it's a good sign!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Good luck to the ladies in the TWW!

I'm really struggling with whether or not I want to try again this month. Haven't used an OPK, but have EWCM so it must be close to O time. I'm nervous about trying, scared it will end in MC again, or a BFN. Does anyone have any advice??


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks mrsclark for all the research! Haha. I think i am 9dpo today. Yesterday all day i had intense af cramps. I was convinced that she would show her ugly face at some point. This morning, i just have slight backache and a slight ache on my right side near the ovary. I dont know if this is all implantation related or if af is coming soon. 

I dont think i can wait until friday to test. I may give in and test mon or tues.


----------



## comet77

xopiinkiieox said:


> Good luck to the ladies in the TWW!
> 
> I'm really struggling with whether or not I want to try again this month. Haven't used an OPK, but have EWCM so it must be close to O time. I'm nervous about trying, scared it will end in MC again, or a BFN. Does anyone have any advice??


So you miscarried just a couple days after me...(3/16) - sorry you had to go through that! You think you are already Ovulating? Hmmm...i just don't know my body well enough. I bought some OPK's but find them to be frustrating. We haven't been charting, but defintatley giving plenty of opportunities - I've checked the OPK's a few times, but always a line, never dark enough...so I'm just hopeful that, even though I'll be nervous, hoping for a BFP sometime soon! Go for it!! Good luck!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks. Sorry for your loss as well.

EWCM usually shows up right before O. I have OPKs, used them for the first time and got my BFP. So, they seemed to work for me. Maybe I'll do one tomorrow just to see. I have no clue how my body will react to this, as it's my first (hoping last and only) MC...

Good luck to getting your BFP!


----------



## MrsClark

xopiinkiieox said:


> Good luck to the ladies in the TWW!
> 
> I'm really struggling with whether or not I want to try again this month. Haven't used an OPK, but have EWCM so it must be close to O time. I'm nervous about trying, scared it will end in MC again, or a BFN. Does anyone have any advice??

The good news for when you do decide to try again is that having one miscarriage does not increase your risk for another one. I would do what you feel comfortable with. I had the same thoughts after mine and decided i would go for it. I am glad I did, but i have been nervous since i got the pos :bfp:. :hugs: you know we are all here for you


----------



## Excalibur

Ladies, what do you think to this? I think I just got my BFP? :D 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120402_101231.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative-8.jpg


----------



## CherylC3

Excalibur said:


> Ladies, what do you think to this? I think I just got my BFP? :D
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120402_101231.jpg
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative-8.jpg

Omg congratulations Hun...xxx:happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Cheryl - Thank you so much hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Jessica28

Awesome News!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Thank you so much Jess and Piinkiie :hugs: xxx


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Excalibur!


----------



## Excalibur

StayHopeful - Thank you so much hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Hope1409

Congrats Excalibur!!! This was great news to wake up to :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Hope1409 said:


> Congrats Excalibur!!! This was great news to wake up to :happydance::happydance:

Thank you so much hun :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> Ladies, what do you think to this? I think I just got my BFP? :D
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120402_101231.jpg
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative-8.jpg

OMG!!!!.....congratulations Excal. Am so happy for U, this is gonna stick (amen) *happydance*


----------



## cancerlib

Congrats to all d BFPs in d house:happydance: and goodluck to d rest of us.
Afm am 1DPO today,let d waiting begin:haha:


----------



## cancerlib

@ MrsClark and Excalibur: Congrats once again:happydance:. Did you both use preseed during BD'ing?


----------



## Excalibur

Cancerlib - Thank you so much hun :hugs: I didn't use PreSeed no :) Hope the 2WW treats you well and ends in a nice BFP! :dust:


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> Cancerlib - Thank you so much hun :hugs: I didn't use PreSeed no :) Hope the 2WW treats you well and ends in a nice BFP! :dust:

Oh great. Hoping to move from TTC to Pregnant(Expecting) this month.**dancing**


----------



## Excalibur

Cancerlib - Keeping everything crossed for you hun and sending lot's of lucky, sticky baby :dust:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yay for BFPs! :0)

I have a question...I broke down and did an OPk last night, because I've been having lots of EWCM...we said we weren't going to use OPKs this month, but I was just really curious! The OPK was definitely negative. The test line was so faint it was almost non-existent. Yesterday was CD11, so EWCM would have been around CD9/10, which is early. I generally O on CD12...

So, has anyone who had a MC and then a BFP experienced this type of issue with their cycle? I'm just not sure what to expect, so looking for some advice!


----------



## cancerlib

xopiinkiieox said:


> Yay for BFPs! :0)
> 
> I have a question...I broke down and did an OPk last night, because I've been having lots of EWCM...we said we weren't going to use OPKs this month, but I was just really curious! The OPK was definitely negative. The test line was so faint it was almost non-existent. Yesterday was CD11, so EWCM would have been around CD9/10, which is early. I generally O on CD12...
> 
> So, has anyone who had a MC and then a BFP experienced this type of issue with their cycle? I'm just not sure what to expect, so looking for some advice!

Hey dear, we are same. Had my BFP in the 3rd cycle, MC'ed at 5wks1day. My cycle has been a little changed but cant say its cos of d MC cos i started EPO immediately after that ,my Ov was delayed that cycle,later read a lot of review that EPO delays Ov. The following month my monthly flow didnt come as usual,instead of the normal 3days,it came a day and half with spotting the other days. Dont know if its cos of d MC tho cos i was on antibiotics and lighter flow is a side effect of antibiotics.
GL


----------



## xopiinkiieox

It just so frustrating!! :growlmad:


----------



## MrsClark

cancerlib said:


> @ MrsClark and Excalibur: Congrats once again:happydance:. Did you both use preseed during BD'ing?

No I didn't use preseed although i have heard very good things about it :thumbup:


----------



## MrsClark

xopiinkiieox said:


> Yay for BFPs! :0)
> 
> I have a question...I broke down and did an OPk last night, because I've been having lots of EWCM...we said we weren't going to use OPKs this month, but I was just really curious! The OPK was definitely negative. The test line was so faint it was almost non-existent. Yesterday was CD11, so EWCM would have been around CD9/10, which is early. I generally O on CD12...
> 
> So, has anyone who had a MC and then a BFP experienced this type of issue with their cycle? I'm just not sure what to expect, so looking for some advice!

After the mc I bought a months supply of the clear blue easy digital opk's. They work very well. A mc can delay your o date based on how quickly your hcg levels went down, etc. I would keep using the opk's daily so you know exactly how much this affects your cycle. :hugs:


----------



## MrsClark

Excalibur said:


> Ladies, what do you think to this? I think I just got my BFP? :D
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120402_101231.jpg
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative-8.jpg

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
thats awesome - YAY for a :bfp:


----------



## Excalibur

MrsClark - Thank you so much hun :hugs: :happydance: xxx


----------



## cancerlib

MrsClark said:


> No I didn't use preseed although i have heard very good things about it :thumbup:

Thanx MrsClark,how are u doing?


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> MrsClark - Thank you so much hun :hugs: :happydance: xxx

How are u today Excal?


----------



## Excalibur

cancerlib said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> MrsClark - Thank you so much hun :hugs: :happydance: xxx
> 
> How are u today Excal?Click to expand...

I'm not too bad thank you hun, had a bit of tan coloured CM today so was a bit worried but trying not to worry about it too much as it's not heavy and not red. 

How are you hun? x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks Mrs! My OPK last night (I know...so much for not using them this cycle!) was darker than the night before...so I'm on my way to O I think. Maybe just later than usual.

When I had my first bleeding, hcg was only at 23, then 16 two days later, and was 4 a week after that, which is "normal/negative." So, my levels dropped in about a week. Sort of like a period...

I didn't want a Christmas baby, but now I'm thinking I'll take my BFP whenever I can get it! So, no more TTC break for us.


----------



## Hope1409

Af got me this morning :( I am so upset! I went from being really hopefully because clomid raised my progesterone to being really sad seeing af! I guess we didn't catch that egg even though we baby danced a whole lot before during and after my fertile week. On to round 2 of clomid!


----------



## Excalibur

Hope - Awwww hun! :( Really sorry to hear AF got you, sending you all the luck in the world for next cycle :hugs:


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> I'm not too bad thank you hun, had a bit of tan coloured CM today so was a bit worried but trying not to worry about it too much as it's not heavy and not red.
> 
> How are you hun? x

Dont worry ursef, this bean is gonna stickk!!


----------



## cancerlib

Hope1409 said:


> Af got me this morning :( I am so upset! I went from being really hopefully because clomid raised my progesterone to being really sad seeing af! I guess we didn't catch that egg even though we baby danced a whole lot before during and after my fertile week. On to round 2 of clomid!

Oh am so sorry Hope, was really hoping to see ur BFP too. Dont worry,next cycle is Yours!!


----------



## Jessica28

Yeah.... AF just nailed me too.


----------



## Excalibur

Cancerlib - I am ok now, the spotting has stopped, I think it was because AF was due today, just releasing old blood :thumbup: 

Jessica - Sorry to hear AF got you hun :hugs:


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> Cancerlib - I am ok now, the spotting has stopped, I think it was because AF was due today, just releasing old blood :thumbup:
> 
> Jessica - Sorry to hear AF got you hun :hugs:

Ok Excal,enjoy yourself


----------



## cancerlib

Jessica28 said:


> Yeah.... AF just nailed me too.

So sorry to hear that Jessica *hugs*


----------



## Excalibur

cancerlib said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Cancerlib - I am ok now, the spotting has stopped, I think it was because AF was due today, just releasing old blood :thumbup:
> 
> Jessica - Sorry to hear AF got you hun :hugs:
> 
> Ok Excal,enjoy yourselfClick to expand...

Thank you hun :hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks Guys. I always feel so depressed when the old witch shows up. Today isn't counted as my first day yet though , right? Today (and last night) I am just very lightly spotting....just pinkish yet...hasn't changed to bright red or anything. I am thinking that will be tomorrow.

Is it bad that I have a shorter LP?


----------



## cancerlib

Jessica28 said:


> Thanks Guys. I always feel so depressed when the old witch shows up. Today isn't counted as my first day yet though , right? Today (and last night) I am just very lightly spotting....just pinkish yet...hasn't changed to bright red or anything. I am thinking that will be tomorrow.
> 
> Is it bad that I have a shorter LP?

I always counted d 1st day of AF as CD1, be it spotting,light or heavy flow, and it has always work for me.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I'm curious to see how my cycle ends up...today is CD14, and still don't have a positive OPK. It is getting darker, though. I just wonder if I'll have a really long cycle or if I'll have a really short LP...? Bodies are confusing!


----------



## CherylC3

hey ex hope everything goes well for u hun... sorry the witch has got u girls but theres always next cycle im on cd30 after my natural mc and stil no sign of o yet all neg opks it is getting me so down im worried my body will never get better..:(


----------



## Excalibur

Cheryl - Thank you hun, things are going smoothly now, thank you for your support :hugs: MC can mess with your cycles hun, maybe you Ov'd really early? :wacko:


----------



## comet77

xopiinkiieox said:


> I'm curious to see how my cycle ends up...today is CD14, and still don't have a positive OPK. It is getting darker, though. I just wonder if I'll have a really long cycle or if I'll have a really short LP...? Bodies are confusing!

I miscarried 3/16, just got my positive OPK last night...on the downside, my hubby left town yesterday morning. ARGH!!!!:nope:


----------



## comet77

xopiinkiieox said:


> :hi: all! I just experienced my first MC at 5 weeks. It was also my first pregnancy/BFP. Get bloods done tomorrow to see if my levels are back to 0. Really hoping they are so we can go back to TTC.
> 
> Hope you won't mind an extra in the thread?

Hi there! I just commented on your other post, but I see you miscarried just 4 days after me...and i just got a pos OPK...so get busy...maybe yours is coming in a few days!!! Like I previously said, I got a Pos last night, and again this morning...but hubby left town yesterday and won't be back until Sunday :cry: - so I guess, luck would have it - we won't get prego immediately after MC (UNLESS, DTD yesterday morning was enough)...I was SO very hopeful I'd have a baby in 2012. I guess possibly, if I get prego on the next cycle, and had the baby at 36 weeks...i could possibly get that baby in there by Dec. 31 :shrug:

Anyway - keep me posted - since we're so close on MC dates....Here's to your BFP this month !!!!


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, I have a random question for you all...Last night was horrible for me. I was throwing up a little bit and had diareah then chills. Have you guys ever had this....is it a clomid thing, an ectopic, a cyst, or just a simple upset stomach? My right side has a dull ache on and off and I am on day three of af so I don't know if I should call my doc. I start my first pill of clomid again tonight.

I took a hpt even though I'm on my period and it was neg. I'm just not sure if this dull ache and throwing up are connected?


----------



## CherylC3

Excalibur said:


> Cheryl - Thank you hun, things are going smoothly now, thank you for your support :hugs: MC can mess with your cycles hun, maybe you Ov'd really early? :wacko:

thanks hun i think my opk was alot darker today so hoping to o tomoroxx


----------



## Excalibur

CherylC3 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Cheryl - Thank you hun, things are going smoothly now, thank you for your support :hugs: MC can mess with your cycles hun, maybe you Ov'd really early? :wacko:
> 
> thanks hun i think my opk was alot darker today so hoping to o tomoroxxClick to expand...

You're welcome hun :hugs: Yay!! Fingers crossed! :dust: xx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks comet! Got pretty dark lines last night...and definite positive today! BDed last night, and will again tonight and tomorrow. With my BFP, we had only BDed once that cycle, so FX we can get a BFP this time!

I hope your BDing was enough!! FX for your BFP!! :hugs:


----------



## cancerlib

Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies, I have a random question for you all...Last night was horrible for me. I was throwing up a little bit and had diareah then chills. Have you guys ever had this....is it a clomid thing, an ectopic, a cyst, or just a simple upset stomach? My right side has a dull ache on and off and I am on day three of af so I don't know if I should call my doc. I start my first pill of clomid again tonight.
> 
> I took a hpt even though I'm on my period and it was neg. I'm just not sure if this dull ache and throwing up are connected?

So sorry dear, y not call your doc? Hw r u feeling 2day?


----------



## cancerlib

So i did what i planned never to do again during my 2WW, i had an Orgasm yesterday:shrug:. Having an orgasm during d 2WW has always been controversial. Praying it wont affect me:dohh:


----------



## Excalibur

Cancerlib - It shouldn't do hun? :wacko:


----------



## Hope1409

cancerlib said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I have a random question for you all...Last night was horrible for me. I was throwing up a little bit and had diareah then chills. Have you guys ever had this....is it a clomid thing, an ectopic, a cyst, or just a simple upset stomach? My right side has a dull ache on and off and I am on day three of af so I don't know if I should call my doc. I start my first pill of clomid again tonight.
> 
> I took a hpt even though I'm on my period and it was neg. I'm just not sure if this dull ache and throwing up are connected?
> 
> So sorry dear, y not call your doc? Hw r u feeling 2day?Click to expand...

I'm feeling much better, thanks :flower: I did call my doc in the am but their offices were closed due to the Easter holiday. I really think whatever it was, it was food related. I took my first clomid pill of round two tonight. Let's hope this is the month! :thumbup:


----------



## cancerlib

Hope1409 said:


> I'm feeling much better, thanks :flower: I did call my doc in the am but their offices were closed due to the Easter holiday. I really think whatever it was, it was food related. I took my first clomid pill of round two tonight. Let's hope this is the month! :thumbup:

Aii den,good to hear u r ok, Fx'ed for us all.


----------



## cancerlib

Excalibur said:


> Cancerlib - It shouldn't do hun? :wacko:

Thanx Excal, asked around in d 1st trimester forum and they said it cant affect me. Dat infact its great for implantation. Am relieved. *haha*


----------



## MrsClark

cancerlib said:


> MrsClark said:
> 
> 
> No I didn't use preseed although i have heard very good things about it :thumbup:
> 
> Thanx MrsClark,how are u doing?Click to expand...

Im good except for the sickness, and low blood pressure. I actually got dehydrated :dohh: I have lost about 9 pounds in the last two weeks but the nurse said it was common. I had to get an iv drip at the er because the dehydration caused my bp to drop when i stood up - it went from 110/80 to 90/60 so i have been tired but am finally keeping my food down plus im on the water, bananas, and gatorade diet :wacko: But my doc's office said this was all very very common. Hopefully it will pass soon lol But in my eyes every single bit of it is worth it! I get to have my 8 week scan on Tuesday so hopefully everything will be good. :hugs: Still keeping my fingers crossed for your :bfp:


----------



## MrsClark

xopiinkiieox said:


> Thanks Mrs! My OPK last night (I know...so much for not using them this cycle!) was darker than the night before...so I'm on my way to O I think. Maybe just later than usual.
> 
> When I had my first bleeding, hcg was only at 23, then 16 two days later, and was 4 a week after that, which is "normal/negative." So, my levels dropped in about a week. Sort of like a period...
> 
> I didn't want a Christmas baby, but now I'm thinking I'll take my BFP whenever I can get it! So, no more TTC break for us.

Great to hear that your hcg levels dropped back to normal!! You very well could O later than normal as your body will not start its normal cycle until you hit the non pregnant hcg levels. Keep using your opk's and hopefully you will get a :bfp: My sons birthday is in November so I thought the same thing- I really don't want two babies with birthdays in November but I decided I would take a :bfp: as soon as I could get one, and count it as a blessing :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsClark

Hope1409 said:


> Af got me this morning :( I am so upset! I went from being really hopefully because clomid raised my progesterone to being really sad seeing af! I guess we didn't catch that egg even though we baby danced a whole lot before during and after my fertile week. On to round 2 of clomid!

Im so sorry Hope :hugs: Lets keep our fingers crossed for a :bfp: next month.


----------



## MrsClark

comet77 said:


> xopiinkiieox said:
> 
> 
> :hi: all! I just experienced my first MC at 5 weeks. It was also my first pregnancy/BFP. Get bloods done tomorrow to see if my levels are back to 0. Really hoping they are so we can go back to TTC.
> 
> Hope you won't mind an extra in the thread?
> 
> Hi there! I just commented on your other post, but I see you miscarried just 4 days after me...and i just got a pos OPK...so get busy...maybe yours is coming in a few days!!! Like I previously said, I got a Pos last night, and again this morning...but hubby left town yesterday and won't be back until Sunday :cry: - so I guess, luck would have it - we won't get prego immediately after MC (UNLESS, DTD yesterday morning was enough)...I was SO very hopeful I'd have a baby in 2012. I guess possibly, if I get prego on the next cycle, and had the baby at 36 weeks...i could possibly get that baby in there by Dec. 31 :shrug:
> 
> Anyway - keep me posted - since we're so close on MC dates....Here's to your BFP this month !!!!Click to expand...

remember that sperm can live in your body for 3 days :thumbup: so its still possible :hugs: Keeping my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## MrsClark

Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies, I have a random question for you all...Last night was horrible for me. I was throwing up a little bit and had diareah then chills. Have you guys ever had this....is it a clomid thing, an ectopic, a cyst, or just a simple upset stomach? My right side has a dull ache on and off and I am on day three of af so I don't know if I should call my doc. I start my first pill of clomid again tonight.
> 
> I took a hpt even though I'm on my period and it was neg. I'm just not sure if this dull ache and throwing up are connected?

I would think it is an upset stomach. Usually with an ectopic you will have a pos hpt, but your hcg levels will slowly raise. I don't know about the cyst. The clomid can cause mild side effects such as the ones you had. If the symptoms continues def call your doc!


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm feeling much better, thanks :flower: I did call my doc in the am but their offices were closed due to the Easter holiday. I really think whatever it was, it was food related. I took my first clomid pill of round two tonight. Let's hope this is the month! :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Glad to hear you're feeli better! Fx for you this round of Clomid!:hugs:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks Mrs! Got a positive OPK last night, so FX for a BFP and a sticky bean!!


----------



## Excalibur

xopiinkiieeox - Good luck hunni :dust:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks Ex! Trying not to get my hopes up, just in case! Funny how a MC can make you so much less optimistic, isn't it? :shrug:


----------



## Excalibur

xopiinkiieox said:


> Thanks Ex! Trying not to get my hopes up, just in case! Funny how a MC can make you so much less optimistic, isn't it? :shrug:

You're welcome hun :hugs: Yeah it sure is hun, makes you worry something rotten! :( Sending you lot's of :dust: x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks! Even when I get a BFP, I know I'm going to be so nervous/paranoid of another MC...ack! 

How are you feeling??


----------



## Excalibur

xopiinkiieox said:


> Thanks! Even when I get a BFP, I know I'm going to be so nervous/paranoid of another MC...ack!
> 
> How are you feeling??

Yeah it definetly makes you more worried after MC hun, I'll be worried until I see baby at my first scan, probably until baby is safe in my arms! :D 

I'm not too bad thank you chick, just tired all the time x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I'm sure I'll be worried too!

Sorry you're so tired! But, all worth it in the end. :0)


----------



## Excalibur

xopiinkiieox said:


> I'm sure I'll be worried too!
> 
> Sorry you're so tired! But, all worth it in the end. :0)

I think it's natural to worry after a MC hun :hugs: 

Thank you hun, oh definetly, it will all be worth it in the end :D xx


----------



## cancerlib

Hi all,how are we?


----------



## Hope1409

Hi...finishing up round two of clomid tomorrow, hoping to get the bfp this month :) I plan to start mucinex on Friday to help with cm and of course bd every other day using Preeseed until I ovul, then it'd bd every day lol.


----------



## cancerlib

Hope1409 said:


> Hi...finishing up round two of clomid tomorrow, hoping to get the bfp this month :) I plan to start mucinex on Friday to help with cm and of course bd every other day using Preeseed until I ovul, then it'd bd every day lol.

Hi dearie. Am very pessimistic about this cycle. 7DPO today and no sign at all. Moving on to clomid next cycle. What side effects did u get?


----------



## Hope1409

cancerlib said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> Hi...finishing up round two of clomid tomorrow, hoping to get the bfp this month :) I plan to start mucinex on Friday to help with cm and of course bd every other day using Preeseed until I ovul, then it'd bd every day lol.
> 
> Hi dearie. Am very pessimistic about this cycle. 7DPO today and no sign at all. Moving on to clomid next cycle. What side effects did u get?Click to expand...

luckily i get no side effects while on clomid. i just had the dry cm last time around and i had intense cramping and bloating the day of ovulation which i never get or feel. and my nipples were tender around ovulation time.

i try and stay positive as much as i can but somewhere along the weeks, my positivity fades. how do we "not want this so bad" so it can finally happen to us! i dont even know where this last year went because i have been eating, sleeping, breathing, thinking baby. especially after the mc, when we actually got pregnant then it was gone so quick and now its like we cant even get pregnant again. i dont know whether to vent or cry or both!!!! :cry::growlmad::cry::growlmad:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

We've only been trying since January...and babies are all I think about too. It's hard not to when you want something so badly and you're surrounded by babies all the time! Maybe it's just me, but it seems like everyone is pregnant or having babies...BUT me!

Since my MC, I'm so awful...always thinking "why can't that be me" or "that should be me" before "congrats" even pops into my head. It makes me feel awful, but I can't help it!!

Now I'm terrified we won't get another BFP, or we will get one and have another MC. Honestly, I'm not sure which scares me more now. :0( 

FX and dust for you lovelies!! So hoping you get your BFPs and sticky beans soon!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

xopiinkiieox said:


> We've only been trying since January...and babies are all I think about too. It's hard not to when you want something so badly and you're surrounded by babies all the time! Maybe it's just me, but it seems like everyone is pregnant or having babies...BUT me!
> 
> Since my MC, I'm so awful...always thinking "why can't that be me" or "that should be me" before "congrats" even pops into my head. It makes me feel awful, but I can't help it!!
> 
> Now I'm terrified we won't get another BFP, or we will get one and have another MC. Honestly, I'm not sure which scares me more now. :0(
> 
> FX and dust for you lovelies!! So hoping you get your BFPs and sticky beans soon!!!

I feel the same way, I always think that before congrats and I feel like a lousy person, but I can't help myself. So many people just get pregnant by accident, why does it have to be so freaking hard for us? And I agree, a bfp with the possibility of going through a mc again scares me just as much.

I'm 13dpo and really struggling with staying positive. I tested yesterday, bfn. I was so sure it would be positive:cry: so I'm having a rough time. I want to test again like crazy, but I'm scared to.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

FX for you! I can only imagine. I'm 3dpo, and am trying not to get my hopes up, but feel like I just HAVE to get a BFP...so frustrating!

Lots of positive thoughts for a BFP coming your way!


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks! Trying to keep busy to stay sane. I've been cramping today but no spotting or anything...we'll see how many more days I can make it before I test.


----------



## cancerlib

:hugs::hugs: Hope1409,
Stayhopeful:hugs:. ,were u monitored? Will u continue clomid next cycle?


----------



## StayHopeful

I was monitored, my doc did a scan but not 21 day bloodwork. He wants to decrease me to 25mg next Cycle if this one doesn't stick, but I'll definitely do Clomid again because I wasn't o'ing on my own.

I took my bbt this morning (14dpo) and it had dropped quite a bit. :cry:


----------



## cancerlib

StayHopeful said:


> I was monitored, my doc did a scan but not 21 day bloodwork. He wants to decrease me to 25mg next Cycle if this one doesn't stick, but I'll definitely do Clomid again because I wasn't o'ing on my own.
> 
> I took my bbt this morning (14dpo) and it had dropped quite a bit. :cry:

Oh my,am so sorry. I Dont think this is my month either **nope**


----------



## Little J

Hi Ladies,
March 4th i lost my little one at 5 weeks exactly. I google everyday to try and find success stories and women who go onto having littles ones after a MC. I am so confused right now as this is my first cycle after the MC. I am on CD 38 with no AF. Usually I have a 33-34 day cycle.... i have been really crampy for the past week and a half and really sore BB's. Also getting slight vertigo/dizzy feeling like i did when i first got my BFP with my first pregnancy (only to lose it at 5 weeks) but this time around is not as drastic....i dont know if its just my hormones going crazy or if maybe I am pregnant again. I did a test yesterday afternoon and BFN :/ I dont know when to test again or when to expect an AF? so frustrating....


----------



## Little J

Oh, and for whatever reason I am curious as to wonder if i should ask my Dr. to go on Clomid? My AF's prior were usually very light and only lasted 3-4 days. Make me wonder if my uterine lining isnt thick enough which may be what caused my little bean to not attach very well and caused me to MC? My Dr. knows i have a light flow but never mentions anything or says they wont do anything until after 3 MC! I dont want to have to go through 3 to fix a problem if there is one.... :/


----------



## Excalibur

Little J said:


> Oh, and for whatever reason I am curious as to wonder if i should ask my Dr. to go on Clomid? My AF's prior were usually very light and only lasted 3-4 days. Make me wonder if my uterine lining isnt thick enough which may be what caused my little bean to not attach very well and caused me to MC? My Dr. knows i have a light flow but never mentions anything or says they wont do anything until after 3 MC! I dont want to have to go through 3 to fix a problem if there is one.... :/

It might be worth a mention to your Doctor hun but as you said, a lot of them won't do anything until you have had recurrent MC's which I think is really unfair to be honest..they should try and sort a problem out asap! :growlmad:


----------



## cancerlib

Little J said:


> Oh, and for whatever reason I am curious as to wonder if i should ask my Dr. to go on Clomid? My AF's prior were usually very light and only lasted 3-4 days. Make me wonder if my uterine lining isnt thick enough which may be what caused my little bean to not attach very well and caused me to MC? My Dr. knows i have a light flow but never mentions anything or says they wont do anything until after 3 MC! I dont want to have to go through 3 to fix a problem if there is one.... :/

Hi, want to try Clomid to strenghten ovulation, i do Ov on my own.
I dont always have a heavy flow too and its always bn 3days, 2nd day been d heaviest. I dont think d bloodflow have anything to do with d thickness of d lining tho.
Bodies are different so is bloodflow, i think.


----------



## cancerlib

Little J said:


> Hi Ladies,
> March 4th i lost my little one at 5 weeks exactly. I google everyday to try and find success stories and women who go onto having littles ones after a MC. I am so confused right now as this is my first cycle after the MC. I am on CD 38 with no AF. Usually I have a 33-34 day cycle.... i have been really crampy for the past week and a half and really sore BB's. Also getting slight vertigo/dizzy feeling like i did when i first got my BFP with my first pregnancy (only to lose it at 5 weeks) but this time around is not as drastic....i dont know if its just my hormones going crazy or if maybe I am pregnant again. I did a test yesterday afternoon and BFN :/ I dont know when to test again or when to expect an AF? so frustrating....

So sorry for ur loss dear....**hugs**


----------



## Little J

OMG.... i was feeling dizzy again today (like yesterday) and just did a FRER and it was a faint positive! Im really scared.....this is the exact same time i took a FRER last month before my early MC and it was the same exact faint line.... :/ I am happy that it able to happen again so quickly but now im terrified the result is going to end the same. its like Dejavue :/ I want to tell hubby but i dont want to be in the same boat as last time and MC. what do i do?! i know every pregnancy is different , im jsut scared.....help!


----------



## Annie77

Little J said:


> OMG.... i was feeling dizzy again today (like yesterday) and just did a FRER and it was a faint positive! Im really scared.....this is the exact same time i took a FRER last month before my early MC and it was the same exact faint line.... :/ I am happy that it able to happen again so quickly but now im terrified the result is going to end the same. its like Dejavue :/ I want to tell hubby but i dont want to be in the same boat as last time and MC. what do i do?! i know every pregnancy is different , im jsut scared.....help!

Congrats! It is a scary feeling but you have no other option but to sit tight and wait :wacko:
I think it would be best to tell hubby anyway - either way he will want to be supportive to you.
Good luck and sticky baby dustx


----------



## Annie77

Hi
I am a bit confused!!

I miscarried on 24th March and my hcg was 60. Two days later on mon 26th it was 24. On Mon 2nd April it was >5.

I thought I would be ovulating this thurs/fri at the very soonest but I ovulated yesterday morning - I get really bad ovulation pain on day 13 each month so i can only assume my hcg dropped to under 5 really rapidly after 26th March. I stopped bleeding on the 27th so maybe this is the case?

The pregnancy support place told me to wait for one cycle to help dating a pregnancy but we didn't really expect to ovulate so soon! Once I knew I had I couldn't help but have a wee cheeky babydance with hubby last night.

Will be due my period 23rd April so really hoping it doesn't show but still really nervous at the same time!

Good luck to allx


----------



## Little J

Annie77 said:


> Hi
> I am a bit confused!!
> 
> I miscarried on 24th March and my hcg was 60. Two days later on mon 26th it was 24. On Mon 2nd April it was >5.
> 
> I thought I would be ovulating this thurs/fri at the very soonest but I ovulated yesterday morning - I get really bad ovulation pain on day 13 each month so i can only assume my hcg dropped to under 5 really rapidly after 26th March. I stopped bleeding on the 27th so maybe this is the case?
> 
> The pregnancy support place told me to wait for one cycle to help dating a pregnancy but we didn't really expect to ovulate so soon! Once I knew I had I couldn't help but have a wee cheeky babydance with hubby last night.
> 
> Will be due my period 23rd April so really hoping it doesn't show but still really nervous at the same time!
> 
> Good luck to allx

My Dr. told me the same about waitining the one cycle.....but i didnt listen as i figured, if it will be, it will be....I was only 5 weeks when I MC and my body took care of it naturally and the bleeding was that of my normal AF. I did notice i O'd a week later than in normally would have if my cycle was normal....hence this is why its taking a week longer to realized my BFP today, which means this saturday i should have gotten my AF and i hope it doesnt for 9 months! I have read that some ppl either O right away after their MC when their levels are low enough or they O a little later. Lucky for u its good bc then u wont have to wait as long as others for the sticky bean! Hope the little mean find your eggo no problems!!:happydance:


----------



## cancerlib

Little J said:


> OMG.... i was feeling dizzy again today (like yesterday) and just did a FRER and it was a faint positive! Im really scared.....this is the exact same time i took a FRER last month before my early MC and it was the same exact faint line.... :/ I am happy that it able to happen again so quickly but now im terrified the result is going to end the same. its like Dejavue :/ I want to tell hubby but i dont want to be in the same boat as last time and MC. what do i do?! i know every pregnancy is different , im jsut scared.....help!

Congrats babe, so happy for u....dnt worry yourself,sending sticky babydust to U.


----------



## cancerlib

Oh dont b confused . Waiting a month after a MC to TTC is just for dating purpose. So far u dont av any medical condition dat could delay u,den u can try straight away.


----------



## Little J

I wonder if my Dr. will get mad bc i didnt listen to her.... hope she doesnt take it personal, and i really hope they will let me do a scan before 8 weeks. I wont be able to relax until i see that little heartbeat


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Little J said:


> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> I am a bit confused!!
> 
> I miscarried on 24th March and my hcg was 60. Two days later on mon 26th it was 24. On Mon 2nd April it was >5.
> 
> I thought I would be ovulating this thurs/fri at the very soonest but I ovulated yesterday morning - I get really bad ovulation pain on day 13 each month so i can only assume my hcg dropped to under 5 really rapidly after 26th March. I stopped bleeding on the 27th so maybe this is the case?
> 
> The pregnancy support place told me to wait for one cycle to help dating a pregnancy but we didn't really expect to ovulate so soon! Once I knew I had I couldn't help but have a wee cheeky babydance with hubby last night.
> 
> Will be due my period 23rd April so really hoping it doesn't show but still really nervous at the same time!
> 
> Good luck to allx
> 
> My Dr. told me the same about waitining the one cycle.....but i didnt listen as i figured, if it will be, it will be....I was only 5 weeks when I MC and my body took care of it naturally and the bleeding was that of my normal AF. I did notice i O'd a week later than in normally would have if my cycle was normal....hence this is why its taking a week longer to realized my BFP today, which means this saturday i should have gotten my AF and i hope it doesnt for 9 months! I have read that some ppl either O right away after their MC when their levels are low enough or they O a little later. Lucky for u its good bc then u wont have to wait as long as others for the sticky bean! Hope the little mean find your eggo no problems!!:happydance:Click to expand...

I was the same. 5w+1 when I MC, so it was like a heavier AF. I got a positive OPK on CD15, which is a couple days later than usual. So...we BDed. No one told us not to (though I honestly didn't ask). I'm now 4dpo, and waiting to test with FX.

Yay for BFPs and H&H 9 months this go round!!


----------



## Little J

good luck XOpiink! hope theres a baby brewing in there!!


----------



## MrsClark

Little J said:


> OMG.... i was feeling dizzy again today (like yesterday) and just did a FRER and it was a faint positive! Im really scared.....this is the exact same time i took a FRER last month before my early MC and it was the same exact faint line.... :/ I am happy that it able to happen again so quickly but now im terrified the result is going to end the same. its like Dejavue :/ I want to tell hubby but i dont want to be in the same boat as last time and MC. what do i do?! i know every pregnancy is different , im jsut scared.....help!

I know exactly how you feel! I had a mc and then got pregnant immediately after. Im over 8 weeks and so far so good. Keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## MrsClark

Annie77 said:


> Hi
> I am a bit confused!!
> 
> I miscarried on 24th March and my hcg was 60. Two days later on mon 26th it was 24. On Mon 2nd April it was >5.
> 
> I thought I would be ovulating this thurs/fri at the very soonest but I ovulated yesterday morning - I get really bad ovulation pain on day 13 each month so i can only assume my hcg dropped to under 5 really rapidly after 26th March. I stopped bleeding on the 27th so maybe this is the case?
> 
> The pregnancy support place told me to wait for one cycle to help dating a pregnancy but we didn't really expect to ovulate so soon! Once I knew I had I couldn't help but have a wee cheeky babydance with hubby last night.
> 
> Will be due my period 23rd April so really hoping it doesn't show but still really nervous at the same time!
> 
> Good luck to allx

I didn't wait. If it was medically necessary I would have but there is no way I was waiting just for dating purposes. It can cause you to O early, late, or right on time. Hoping for a :bfp: for you :hugs:


----------



## MrsClark

Update on me:

Had my 8 week scan today. Everything looks good, I could see the baby wiggling and a strong heartbeat of 179. Now to get past that 12 week mark :dohh: I do feel more relaxed now. Keeping my fingers crossed for more :bfp: on here :hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

I really wish I hadn't waited. I didn't necessarily follow Doctors orders but we weren't actively trying either. This will be out 2nd cycle of actally trying since the m/c and I hope we get lucky.


----------



## StayHopeful

Glad to hear things are going well, Mrs. Clark!

AF came for me today. I really thought this would be my month, so I'm having a really hard time. And I have to go to a baby shower tomorrow.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Sorry to hear Hopeful! :hugs:


----------



## cancerlib

MrsClark said:


> Update on me:
> 
> Had my 8 week scan today. Everything looks good, I could see the baby wiggling and a strong heartbeat of 179. Now to get past that 12 week mark :dohh: I do feel more relaxed now. Keeping my fingers crossed for more :bfp: on here :hugs:

Good to hear that, H&H 9mnths for u


----------



## cancerlib

StayHopeful said:


> Glad to hear things are going well, Mrs. Clark!
> 
> AF came for me today. I really thought this would be my month, so I'm having a really hard time. And I have to go to a baby shower tomorrow.

So sorry to hear that....*hugs*.


----------



## MrsClark

Jessica28 said:


> I really wish I hadn't waited. I didn't necessarily follow Doctors orders but we weren't actively trying either. This will be out 2nd cycle of actally trying since the m/c and I hope we get lucky.

I really hope you get your :bfp: soon. It is so hard losing a baby, wanting one so bad, and then patiently waiting on another pos hpt. I know it took me 5 months to talk my hubby into having a baby and then in Feb got my pos hpt only to lose it 6 days later. This pregnancy has not been easy as far as my nerves go. Until yesterday I was constantly wiping checking for any signs of pale pink or blood. The ultrasound showed a good heartbeat at 179 and everything looked good. I had good hcg levels 3 weeks ago but even that didn't put me completely at ease. Now lets just make it to the 12 week mark so I am not a nut case :dohh: Sending lots of :dust: to you and praying that you get your pos :bfp: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsClark

StayHopeful said:


> Glad to hear things are going well, Mrs. Clark!
> 
> AF came for me today. I really thought this would be my month, so I'm having a really hard time. And I have to go to a baby shower tomorrow.


I am so sorry :( You have every one of us gals on this forum rooting for you and you know we are always here for you. I am praying you get your :bfp: soon along with the rest of my girls on here. I know going to a baby shower when you want one of your own is very hard. Everytime I went out after my mc it seemed as though all I saw was pregnant women and it made me want to cry, all I could think about was that should be me. Keep your head up - you will get your :bfp: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Little J

MrsClark said:


> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> I really wish I hadn't waited. I didn't necessarily follow Doctors orders but we weren't actively trying either. This will be out 2nd cycle of actally trying since the m/c and I hope we get lucky.
> 
> I really hope you get your :bfp: soon. It is so hard losing a baby, wanting one so bad, and then patiently waiting on another pos hpt. I know it took me 5 months to talk my hubby into having a baby and then in Feb got my pos hpt only to lose it 6 days later. This pregnancy has not been easy as far as my nerves go. Until yesterday I was constantly wiping checking for any signs of pale pink or blood. The ultrasound showed a good heartbeat at 179 and everything looked good. I had good hcg levels 3 weeks ago but even that didn't put me completely at ease. Now lets just make it to the 12 week mark so I am not a nut case :dohh: Sending lots of :dust: to you and praying that you get your pos :bfp: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

It took my hubby and I 4 months to get our BFP only to lose it 6 days later as well....so im in the same boat as you Mrs.Clark and now that I got a BFP right away after the MC, i am SO scared and i and terrified to go to the bathroom everytime as well. What did u do to try and make the worry less stressful? I also wanted to see if my Dr. would check my HCG levels to make sure they double but im afraid they wont allow me bc they told me with my first MC they usually dont check until later in the pregnancy.... knowing my levels are doubling would reassure me this round should go better, but honestly i wont be less stressed until after i see my little ones heartbeat, so for sure I wanna ask if I can do an early scan at about 6 or 6.5 weeks just so i can sleep better at night and not worry about every twinge...or the lack there of sometimes... andall i hear from the Dr. usually is.... test in a another week to make sure you still are etc. so annoying!


----------



## Hope1409

How's everyone doing today? I finished my last clomid pill last night and I am feeling very positive about this month. Come to think of it, i feel positive about EVERY month, lol....then i get slapped with reality when i get my bfn. :wacko:


----------



## StayHopeful

MrsClark said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear things are going well, Mrs. Clark!
> 
> AF came for me today. I really thought this would be my month, so I'm having a really hard time. And I have to go to a baby shower tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I am so sorry :( You have every one of us gals on this forum rooting for you and you know we are always here for you. I am praying you get your :bfp: soon along with the rest of my girls on here. I know going to a baby shower when you want one of your own is very hard. Everytime I went out after my mc it seemed as though all I saw was pregnant women and it made me want to cry, all I could think about was that should be me. Keep your head up - you will get your :bfp: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm so grateful for you ladies, I don't know how I'd stay sane otherwise. I made it through the baby shower with a smile... But I did cry most of the way home.


----------



## Little J

StayHopeful said:


> MrsClark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear things are going well, Mrs. Clark!
> 
> AF came for me today. I really thought this would be my month, so I'm having a really hard time. And I have to go to a baby shower tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I am so sorry :( You have every one of us gals on this forum rooting for you and you know we are always here for you. I am praying you get your :bfp: soon along with the rest of my girls on here. I know going to a baby shower when you want one of your own is very hard. Everytime I went out after my mc it seemed as though all I saw was pregnant women and it made me want to cry, all I could think about was that should be me. Keep your head up - you will get your :bfp: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I'm so grateful for you ladies, I don't know how I'd stay sane otherwise. I made it through the baby shower with a smile... But I did cry most of the way home.Click to expand...

but jsut think, your a good person for going......that type of a situation only makes you stronger, promise :hugs:


----------



## comet77

[positive opk again last night...?
was positive thur/fri/sat AM, lighter on Sun PM (so I assumed neg) and didn't test but tested last nigth (wed) and got strong positive again?


----------



## Jessica28

Thank you! I'm so grateful for you ladies, I don't know how I'd stay sane otherwise. I made it through the baby shower with a smile... But I did cry most of the way home.[/QUOTE]

I can imagine how you feel. My cousin and I found out we were pregnant within a week of each other and we are best friends as well. For a while after my m/c she would not even mention her pregnancy to me and I feel bad about that because its not her fault or anything so I started asking her about it and so on and shes asked me to be Godmother to her baby girl. I am honored but it is not easy. She and her mother are planning her baby shower now and almost everyday she sends me pictures of little things shes bought and her growing belly and so on. It is just so hard pretending to be okay when you are not. I guess a lot of us would make good actors. I am dreading the baby shower.


----------



## cancerlib

So i had AF-like cramps today and its not even due until Saturday. All i want is my BFP, is it too much to want a baby so bad:cry:
My SIL gave birth to her 4th baby 2days ago, she didnt even know shes pregnant till much later into d pregnancy. She didnt want d baby at all, y must i dat wants one so much suffer like dis:cry:
So sorry for ranting on u ladies.


----------



## MrsClark

Little J said:


> MrsClark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> I really wish I hadn't waited. I didn't necessarily follow Doctors orders but we weren't actively trying either. This will be out 2nd cycle of actally trying since the m/c and I hope we get lucky.
> 
> I really hope you get your :bfp: soon. It is so hard losing a baby, wanting one so bad, and then patiently waiting on another pos hpt. I know it took me 5 months to talk my hubby into having a baby and then in Feb got my pos hpt only to lose it 6 days later. This pregnancy has not been easy as far as my nerves go. Until yesterday I was constantly wiping checking for any signs of pale pink or blood. The ultrasound showed a good heartbeat at 179 and everything looked good. I had good hcg levels 3 weeks ago but even that didn't put me completely at ease. Now lets just make it to the 12 week mark so I am not a nut case :dohh: Sending lots of :dust: to you and praying that you get your pos :bfp: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It took my hubby and I 4 months to get our BFP only to lose it 6 days later as well....so im in the same boat as you Mrs.Clark and now that I got a BFP right away after the MC, i am SO scared and i and terrified to go to the bathroom everytime as well. What did u do to try and make the worry less stressful? I also wanted to see if my Dr. would check my HCG levels to make sure they double but im afraid they wont allow me bc they told me with my first MC they usually dont check until later in the pregnancy.... knowing my levels are doubling would reassure me this round should go better, but honestly i wont be less stressed until after i see my little ones heartbeat, so for sure I wanna ask if I can do an early scan at about 6 or 6.5 weeks just so i can sleep better at night and not worry about every twinge...or the lack there of sometimes... andall i hear from the Dr. usually is.... test in a another week to make sure you still are etc. so annoying!Click to expand...

I stayed nervous till the ultrasound (im still nervous lol) but I demanded a hcg blood quant to check my levels and make sure they were doubling - the doc agreed when I was 5 1/2 weeks. So that did help some. My doctor would not do an ultrasound till 8 weeks because there is a chance sometimes at 6 weeks they can't see a whole lot and in a way im thankful for that. lord knows if I had went in and they couldn't see anything it would have made everything 10x worse for me. Until I had my quants drawn I poas every day and when i ran out of those i used my leftover opk's just to make sure they were positive everyday :dohh: what I keep trying to think of is if i worry i wont get to enjoy the pregnancy and that helps a little. Def check on getting the quants done :hugs:


----------



## MrsClark

Hope1409 said:


> How's everyone doing today? I finished my last clomid pill last night and I am feeling very positive about this month. Come to think of it, i feel positive about EVERY month, lol....then i get slapped with reality when i get my bfn. :wacko:

You have to stay positive and remember it aint over till the witch comes. Hopefully this will be your month :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsClark

comet77 said:


> [positive opk again last night...?
> was positive thur/fri/sat AM, lighter on Sun PM (so I assumed neg) and didn't test but tested last nigth (wed) and got strong positive again?

very possible I would get to bd'ing again. I have actually seen this several times in the forums.


----------



## MrsClark

cancerlib said:


> So i had AF-like cramps today and its not even due until Saturday. All i want is my BFP, is it too much to want a baby so bad:cry:
> My SIL gave birth to her 4th baby 2days ago, she didnt even know shes pregnant till much later into d pregnancy. She didnt want d baby at all, y must i dat wants one so much suffer like dis:cry:
> So sorry for ranting on u ladies.

Hopefully the cramps are from implantation - I had period like cramps before my pos hpt. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I felt the same way because it was on the tv right after i mc'd about a mom killing her 7 day old baby and I had the exact same thoughts. I am praying and keeping my fingers crossed for your :bfp: every one on this forum deserves it :hugs: I think of each of you all the time and when I am logging in I pray I see a :bfp: on here


----------



## Little J

MrsClark said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsClark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> I really wish I hadn't waited. I didn't necessarily follow Doctors orders but we weren't actively trying either. This will be out 2nd cycle of actally trying since the m/c and I hope we get lucky.
> 
> I really hope you get your :bfp: soon. It is so hard losing a baby, wanting one so bad, and then patiently waiting on another pos hpt. I know it took me 5 months to talk my hubby into having a baby and then in Feb got my pos hpt only to lose it 6 days later. This pregnancy has not been easy as far as my nerves go. Until yesterday I was constantly wiping checking for any signs of pale pink or blood. The ultrasound showed a good heartbeat at 179 and everything looked good. I had good hcg levels 3 weeks ago but even that didn't put me completely at ease. Now lets just make it to the 12 week mark so I am not a nut case :dohh: Sending lots of :dust: to you and praying that you get your pos :bfp: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It took my hubby and I 4 months to get our BFP only to lose it 6 days later as well....so im in the same boat as you Mrs.Clark and now that I got a BFP right away after the MC, i am SO scared and i and terrified to go to the bathroom everytime as well. What did u do to try and make the worry less stressful? I also wanted to see if my Dr. would check my HCG levels to make sure they double but im afraid they wont allow me bc they told me with my first MC they usually dont check until later in the pregnancy.... knowing my levels are doubling would reassure me this round should go better, but honestly i wont be less stressed until after i see my little ones heartbeat, so for sure I wanna ask if I can do an early scan at about 6 or 6.5 weeks just so i can sleep better at night and not worry about every twinge...or the lack there of sometimes... andall i hear from the Dr. usually is.... test in a another week to make sure you still are etc. so annoying!Click to expand...
> 
> I stayed nervous till the ultrasound (im still nervous lol) but I demanded a hcg blood quant to check my levels and make sure they were doubling - the doc agreed when I was 5 1/2 weeks. So that did help some. My doctor would not do an ultrasound till 8 weeks because there is a chance sometimes at 6 weeks they can't see a whole lot and in a way im thankful for that. lord knows if I had went in and they couldn't see anything it would have made everything 10x worse for me. Until I had my quants drawn I poas every day and when i ran out of those i used my leftover opk's just to make sure they were positive everyday :dohh: what I keep trying to think of is if i worry i wont get to enjoy the pregnancy and that helps a little. Def check on getting the quants done :hugs:Click to expand...

They wont let me get my HCG levels checked....they only do that if i am bleeding or have severe cramps. They assume its a healthy pregnancy otherwise (unless those things happens) i BEGGED but they wont budge....and they wont let me speak directly with the Dr. they are making me follow strict protocol.....so i have to wait til tuesday next week to test AGAIN with a HPT to make sure im still BFP and then make an apt for May. GRRR:growlmad: i just wanna make sure everything is going well....


----------



## cancerlib

MrsClark said:


> Hopefully the cramps are from implantation - I had period like cramps before my pos hpt. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I felt the same way because it was on the tv right after i mc'd about a mom killing her 7 day old baby and I had the exact same thoughts. I am praying and keeping my fingers crossed for your :bfp: every one on this forum deserves it :hugs: I think of each of you all the time and when I am logging in I pray I see a :bfp: on here

Thanks so much,how are u?


----------



## Excalibur

They are really strict with getting your HCG levels checked here in the UK :( I confirmed it with my Doctor, well the receptionist, that I was pregnant, she put me straight on the waiting list for a Midwife Appointment, no need for confirmation or anything.. :growlmad: I'm just hoping my Midwife refers me for an early scan after having our MC in January :(


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ex u shud get an early scan I got told next time il get a 8 week scan to make sure everything is ok..x


----------



## Excalibur

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ex u shud get an early scan I got told next time il get a 8 week scan to make sure everything is ok..x

Really hun? Fingers crossed they offer me an early scan then. I had a phonecall from the Midwife today, got my first appointment on 25th April :happydance: Soooo happy! :yipee: Just a brief appointment and then they will book me in for a longer appointment where they will sort me a scan out etc :happydance: x


----------



## cancerlib

Hi All, so AF got me yesterday..... On to May!!


----------



## Hope1409

cancerlib said:


> Hi All, so AF got me yesterday..... On to May!!

I'm so sorry Hun! :hugs:
Keep your head up...may will be our month!!! Keep positive :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

cancerlib said:


> Hi All, so AF got me yesterday..... On to May!!

Sorry to hear AF got you hun. I wish you the best of luck for a May BFP :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

cancerlib said:


> Hi All, so AF got me yesterday..... On to May!!

Sorry to hear that!


----------



## cancerlib

Thanks ladies, hoping for a New Year's baby:thumbup:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Sorry to hear about AF! :hugs:

Starting to think I should be waiting on AF...stark white negatives on IC and FRER at 11dpo today. :0(


----------



## MrsClark

cancerlib said:


> Hi All, so AF got me yesterday..... On to May!!

So sorry :nope: i hate to hear that so bad!


----------



## MrsClark

xopiinkiieox said:


> Sorry to hear about AF! :hugs:
> 
> Starting to think I should be waiting on AF...stark white negatives on IC and FRER at 11dpo today. :0(

I hope AF don't show. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cancerlib

xopiinkiieox said:


> Sorry to hear about AF! :hugs:
> 
> Starting to think I should be waiting on AF...stark white negatives on IC and FRER at 11dpo today. :0(

Not over dear till AF shows, hopefully it won't.


----------



## Little J

hi ladies, im back (i never really left i always kept an eye to see how u were doing)

I got my blood drawn yesterday to see if there was progress and today is started bleeding heavily.... my Dr. told me today my HCG levels were low...and i was MC....AGAIN

I didnt bleed this bad with my first MC. I am so heartbroken.... and scared that i can never carry a baby full term :cry:

My Dr. had me take blood again today to see what blood type i am and to see if i am RH- or RH+. If i am RH- that means my body is treating my baby as a forgeign object and rejecting it.... so if thats the case they can put me on meds to have my body make antiodies to prevent this, im so nervous.....:nope::cry:


----------



## Little J

Little J said:


> hi ladies, im back (i never really left i always kept an eye to see how u were doing)
> 
> I got my blood drawn yesterday to see if there was progress and today is started bleeding heavily.... my Dr. told me today my HCG levels were low...and i was MC....AGAIN
> 
> I didnt bleed this bad with my first MC. I am so heartbroken.... and scared that i can never carry a baby full term :cry:
> 
> My Dr. had me take blood again today to see what blood type i am and to see if i am RH- or RH+. If i am RH- that means my body is treating my baby as a forgeign object and rejecting it.... so if thats the case they can put me on meds to have my body make antiodies to prevent this, im so nervous.....:nope::cry:

RH is a protein on the red blood cells.... i am not exactly sure which way i want the results to go... bc i can get medication and fix the problem if that in fact is the problem... but if its not, theres so rhyme or reason why i keep MC then.... :nope:

back to the drawing board:cry:


----------



## Excalibur

Little J - I'm really sorry to hear about your loss hun :( I hope you can get some answers and the correct treatment to help you sustain a pregnancy to full term :hugs: xxx


----------



## love1623

Sorry lttle J :( Im keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

So sorry J. :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

So sorry, J. Praying for you.


----------



## cancerlib

So sorry Little J:hugs:


----------



## MrsClark

Little J said:


> hi ladies, im back (i never really left i always kept an eye to see how u were doing)
> 
> I got my blood drawn yesterday to see if there was progress and today is started bleeding heavily.... my Dr. told me today my HCG levels were low...and i was MC....AGAIN
> 
> I didnt bleed this bad with my first MC. I am so heartbroken.... and scared that i can never carry a baby full term :cry:
> 
> My Dr. had me take blood again today to see what blood type i am and to see if i am RH- or RH+. If i am RH- that means my body is treating my baby as a forgeign object and rejecting it.... so if thats the case they can put me on meds to have my body make antiodies to prevent this, im so nervous.....:nope::cry:

So sorry for your loss :cry: I am rh- and I had to have the rhogam shot after my mc and I will have to have one at 28 weeks, and after delivery. (plus if at any time I spot or bleed I have to have it as well). If you are - they will give you a shot within 72 hours of the start of bleeding. Other than the rhogam shot I'm not sure what kind of meds they can give you. :wacko: I am so so so so so sorry sweetheart. Hang in there you will get your sticky bean.


----------



## Little J

MrsClark said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, im back (i never really left i always kept an eye to see how u were doing)
> 
> I got my blood drawn yesterday to see if there was progress and today is started bleeding heavily.... my Dr. told me today my HCG levels were low...and i was MC....AGAIN
> 
> I didnt bleed this bad with my first MC. I am so heartbroken.... and scared that i can never carry a baby full term :cry:
> 
> My Dr. had me take blood again today to see what blood type i am and to see if i am RH- or RH+. If i am RH- that means my body is treating my baby as a forgeign object and rejecting it.... so if thats the case they can put me on meds to have my body make antiodies to prevent this, im so nervous.....:nope::cry:
> 
> So sorry for your loss :cry: I am rh- and I had to have the rhogam shot after my mc and I will have to have one at 28 weeks, and after delivery. (plus if at any time I spot or bleed I have to have it as well). If you are - they will give you a shot within 72 hours of the start of bleeding. Other than the rhogam shot I'm not sure what kind of meds they can give you. :wacko: I am so so so so so sorry sweetheart. Hang in there you will get your sticky bean.Click to expand...

Rhogam is what the nurse had mentioned....i just figured it was a med. in pill form. Wow, i didnt realize how many times you would need the shot for that.... kinda scary! How did you figure out u were RH-? or needed the shot? is this your first pregnancy after finding out u were RH-?


----------



## Little J

The Dr. called and i am O+ which means i am not RH-. 

I am SO confused as to why i keep having MC then :cry:

They didnt say i needed to do further testing as of right now, and it bothers me theres somthing wrong but i just dont know it yet :nope:


----------



## Little J

ok, new game plan....

I am going to sit out this next month to get a normal AF, and my Dr. said after that I can go ahead to TTC again so I have a real AF to go off of for dating purposes, and once i get a BFP to call right away and they want to get me in to check me progesterone levels. They really feel nothing is wrong with me, its just bad luck of the chromosomes... that does make me feel a little better and im glad i am allowed to get my progesterone levels checked bc i noticed that seems to be alot of womens problems (if there is one) with holding an early pregnancy.

Bring on the margaritas! :haha:

Lets hope for tons of healthy 2013 babies!:happydance:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Glad to see you being so positive J! Very strong woman you are! Lots of hugs and FX for your BFP soon! xx


----------



## love1623

I agree little J good for u and keep being positive and keep your head up :)


----------



## cancerlib

Little J said:


> ok, new game plan....
> 
> I am going to sit out this next month to get a normal AF, and my Dr. said after that I can go ahead to TTC again so I have a real AF to go off of for dating purposes, and once i get a BFP to call right away and they want to get me in to check me progesterone levels. They really feel nothing is wrong with me, its just bad luck of the chromosomes... that does make me feel a little better and im glad i am allowed to get my progesterone levels checked bc i noticed that seems to be alot of womens problems (if there is one) with holding an early pregnancy.
> 
> Bring on the margaritas! :haha:
> 
> Lets hope for tons of healthy 2013 babies!:happydance:

Love ur courage woman, bring them on!! Lots n lota babies....hahaha


----------



## cancerlib

So,I won't be doing clomid this cycle again. Am on antibiotics for UTI. My doc said not to do clomid and antibiotic together. But don't knw if I can TTC this cycle,will antibiotic affect my egg or CM?:dohh:


----------



## Hope1409

cancerlib said:


> So,I won't be doing clomid this cycle again. Am on antibiotics for UTI. My doc said not to do clomid and antibiotic together. But don't knw if I can TTC this cycle,will antibiotic affect my egg or CM?:dohh:

What anibiotic are you taking? A few months ago when I was sick (not on clomid yet though) my doc gave me amoxicillin and she said that was ok for me to take incase I was pregnant. I was in the tww at that time and she said that was safe...it's prescribed to pregnant women also so I shouldn't worry.

Maybe this month off clomid will be your "natural cycle" that you conceive, after all everything happens for a reason :happydance:


----------



## cancerlib

Thanxx Hope, am on amoxicillin too. Thnx 4 d encouragement,u just brighten my day:thumbup:


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi girls, i hope you dont mind me joining! 

had a mc on friday the 13th, bled from 12th - 16th, passed (what the hosp thinks) was the placenta on Friday, passed another on Sunday so a possibility of twins, HCG on Friday was 641 HCG sunday was 114 HCG Tuesday was 40, have to go back on Tuesday for another test, been getting twinges on my left side so not sure if im OV now, i dont use anything to tell when im ovulating, we just baby dance 3/4 times a week, legs up after it and it worked for us last time haha FX'd it will happen again............soon  xxx


----------



## Excalibur

cathgibbs said:


> Hi girls, i hope you dont mind me joining!
> 
> had a mc on friday the 13th, bled from 12th - 16th, passed (what the hosp thinks) was the placenta on Friday, passed another on Sunday so a possibility of twins, HCG on Friday was 641 HCG sunday was 114 HCG Tuesday was 40, have to go back on Tuesday for another test, been getting twinges on my left side so not sure if im OV now, i dont use anything to tell when im ovulating, we just baby dance 3/4 times a week, legs up after it and it worked for us last time haha FX'd it will happen again............soon  xxx

Hiya hun :hi: 

Welcome to the thread. Really sorry to hear abour your loss/losses :hugs: xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Excalibur said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, i hope you dont mind me joining!
> 
> had a mc on friday the 13th, bled from 12th - 16th, passed (what the hosp thinks) was the placenta on Friday, passed another on Sunday so a possibility of twins, HCG on Friday was 641 HCG sunday was 114 HCG Tuesday was 40, have to go back on Tuesday for another test, been getting twinges on my left side so not sure if im OV now, i dont use anything to tell when im ovulating, we just baby dance 3/4 times a week, legs up after it and it worked for us last time haha FX'd it will happen again............soon  xxx
> 
> Hiya hun :hi:
> 
> Welcome to the thread. Really sorry to hear abour your loss/losses :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Thank you hun, and congrats on your pregnancy! xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Cathgibbs - You're welcome. Thank you hunni :hugs: xxx


----------



## cancerlib

cathgibbs said:


> Hi girls, i hope you dont mind me joining!
> 
> had a mc on friday the 13th, bled from 12th - 16th, passed (what the hosp thinks) was the placenta on Friday, passed another on Sunday so a possibility of twins, HCG on Friday was 641 HCG sunday was 114 HCG Tuesday was 40, have to go back on Tuesday for another test, been getting twinges on my left side so not sure if im OV now, i dont use anything to tell when im ovulating, we just baby dance 3/4 times a week, legs up after it and it worked for us last time haha FX'd it will happen again............soon  xxx

Welcome and so soRry about ur loss,hoping u get ur BFP soon *hugs*


----------



## MrsClark

cathgibbs said:


> Hi girls, i hope you dont mind me joining!
> 
> had a mc on friday the 13th, bled from 12th - 16th, passed (what the hosp thinks) was the placenta on Friday, passed another on Sunday so a possibility of twins, HCG on Friday was 641 HCG sunday was 114 HCG Tuesday was 40, have to go back on Tuesday for another test, been getting twinges on my left side so not sure if im OV now, i dont use anything to tell when im ovulating, we just baby dance 3/4 times a week, legs up after it and it worked for us last time haha FX'd it will happen again............soon  xxx

You girls don't know how bad I feel for each of you :cry: It breaks my heart to see my buddies ttc, sweet & beautiful women mc'ing. It just makes me want to cry when I think about it. Im not saying this because I am a hormonal trainwreck either :wacko: Generally Cath you won't ovulate until your hcg levels return to 0 or less than 5. I would begin using OPK's as soon as the bleeding stops even if you aren't going to try this month, it will help you determine how it affects your cycle. My cycle after my mc on 2/11 went back to normal but I did spot/bleed for 9 days, but I o'd right on time :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you and I hope you get your sticky bean


----------



## MrsClark

Little J said:


> MrsClark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, im back (i never really left i always kept an eye to see how u were doing)
> 
> I got my blood drawn yesterday to see if there was progress and today is started bleeding heavily.... my Dr. told me today my HCG levels were low...and i was MC....AGAIN
> 
> I didnt bleed this bad with my first MC. I am so heartbroken.... and scared that i can never carry a baby full term :cry:
> 
> My Dr. had me take blood again today to see what blood type i am and to see if i am RH- or RH+. If i am RH- that means my body is treating my baby as a forgeign object and rejecting it.... so if thats the case they can put me on meds to have my body make antiodies to prevent this, im so nervous.....:nope::cry:
> 
> So sorry for your loss :cry: I am rh- and I had to have the rhogam shot after my mc and I will have to have one at 28 weeks, and after delivery. (plus if at any time I spot or bleed I have to have it as well). If you are - they will give you a shot within 72 hours of the start of bleeding. Other than the rhogam shot I'm not sure what kind of meds they can give you. :wacko: I am so so so so so sorry sweetheart. Hang in there you will get your sticky bean.Click to expand...
> 
> Rhogam is what the nurse had mentioned....i just figured it was a med. in pill form. Wow, i didnt realize how many times you would need the shot for that.... kinda scary! How did you figure out u were RH-? or needed the shot? is this your first pregnancy after finding out u were RH-?Click to expand...

Be glad you are not rh - - those shots SUCK!!!!! it feels like someone is giving you a shot of jello in your thigh lol. This isn't my first pregnancy but I knew because of bloodwork from when I was a teenager. Of course those blood suckers insisted on drawing more to double check :haha: I wish it was in a pill form lol


----------



## MrsClark

xopiinkiieox said:


> So sorry J. :hugs:

Hey xopiinkiieox how is everything going with you? I hope the witch stayed away!


----------



## bamagurl

I hope you ladies don't mind my joining! 

I went in for an appointment yesterday and we found there was no heartbeat. The baby stopped growing around week 9-10, should have been 11wks 2 days yesterday. I had a D&C today as the doctor said it could take several weeks and would be very painful since the baby was further along. I felt it was the right choice for me and my family. I have an 11 month old daughter and have been a wreck since hearing the news, but having my daughter has made it easier she has made me laugh when all I have done is cry. I can't wait to start trying again, which may sound crazy to some people but makes sense to me. Thanks for letting me spill it all on here! I am so sorry for all your losses and congrats to everyone who has already gotten their bfp :dust: to the rest of us


----------



## xopiinkiieox

So sorry for your loss bama. :hugs:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

MrsClark said:


> xopiinkiieox said:
> 
> 
> So sorry J. :hugs:
> 
> Hey xopiinkiieox how is everything going with you? I hope the witch stayed away!Click to expand...

Thanks! Have been getting stark white negatives for a few days, including today. I'm 13dpo today, and have noticed my BBs are more sore, and I've had spotting when I wipe...but, no cramping, which I always have with AF. 

I'm 99% sure I'm out, and AF is coming...my body is probably acting wonky since this is my first cycle after my MC bleed.

:shrug:


----------



## kimchs_2000

I am also looking for Buddies! I had an early miscarriage in December. I tested on Monday and got a positive on a pregnancy test. I am currently 13 DPO and worried that the same this will happen again! My husband and I are not telling anyone until 2nd trimester so I have no female friends to talk to. The hubbs tries but he just doesn't understand. I am driving myself crazy.


----------



## StayHopeful

So sorry for your losses, cathgibbs and bama! :hugs:

And congrats kimchs, fx for you this time!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you MrsClark, i will be investing in some OPKs soon i think! 

I have another question tho  im full of questions lol! on Friday 13th my HCG were at 641 Sunday 15th they were at 114 and Tuesday 17th they were at 40 today (20th) i done a cheapy test to make sure it has all left my system and i have a very faint line, do you think this could be leftover HCG? xxx


----------



## cancerlib

cathgibbs said:


> Thank you MrsClark, i will be investing in some OPKs soon i think!
> 
> I have another question tho  im full of questions lol! on Friday 13th my HCG were at 641 Sunday 15th they were at 114 and Tuesday 17th they were at 40 today (20th) i done a cheapy test to make sure it has all left my system and i have a very faint line, do you think this could be leftover HCG? xxx

So sorry for ur loss dear, d faint + might be from d left-over HCG.
GL


----------



## cancerlib

kimchs_2000 said:


> I am also looking for Buddies! I had an early miscarriage in December. I tested on Monday and got a positive on a pregnancy test. I am currently 13 DPO and worried that the same this will happen again! My husband and I are not telling anyone until 2nd trimester so I have no female friends to talk to. The hubbs tries but he just doesn't understand. I am driving myself crazy.

Congratulations!! *happydance* don't get worked up, a lot of women went on to have healthy babies after a MC. Wishing u a H&H 9mnths.


----------



## cancerlib

bamagurl said:


> I hope you ladies don't mind my joining!
> 
> I went in for an appointment yesterday and we found there was no heartbeat. The baby stopped growing around week 9-10, should have been 11wks 2 days yesterday. I had a D&C today as the doctor said it could take several weeks and would be very painful since the baby was further along. I felt it was the right choice for me and my family. I have an 11 month old daughter and have been a wreck since hearing the news, but having my daughter has made it easier she has made me laugh when all I have done is cry. I can't wait to start trying again, which may sound crazy to some people but makes sense to me. Thanks for letting me spill it all on here! I am so sorry for all your losses and congrats to everyone who has already gotten their bfp :dust: to the rest of us

Am so sorry for ur loss, hoping u get a sticky bean very soon **hugs**


----------



## cathgibbs

cancerlib said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Thank you MrsClark, i will be investing in some OPKs soon i think!
> 
> I have another question tho  im full of questions lol! on Friday 13th my HCG were at 641 Sunday 15th they were at 114 and Tuesday 17th they were at 40 today (20th) i done a cheapy test to make sure it has all left my system and i have a very faint line, do you think this could be leftover HCG? xxx
> 
> So sorry for ur loss dear, d faint + might be from d left-over HCG.
> GLClick to expand...

Thats what im thinking hun, im not getting my hopes up cause its very obvious i cant be pregnant as its way too soon, i was just hoping all my HCG would be gone by now seems as it dropped by 527 from the friday - sunday and then dropped by 74 from the sunday - tuesday, i think i may be OV right now tho as my CM is getting quite thick and i had one sided pains xxx


----------



## cancerlib

cathgibbs said:


> Thats what im thinking hun, im not getting my hopes up cause its very obvious i cant be pregnant as its way too soon, i was just hoping all my HCG would be gone by now seems as it dropped by 527 from the friday - sunday and then dropped by 74 from the sunday - tuesday, i think i may be OV right now tho as my CM is getting quite thick and i had one sided pains xxx

Keep ur hopes up lady...hoping u get ur BFP very soon.


----------



## Little J

cathgibbs said:


> Hi girls, i hope you dont mind me joining!
> 
> had a mc on friday the 13th, bled from 12th - 16th, passed (what the hosp thinks) was the placenta on Friday, passed another on Sunday so a possibility of twins, HCG on Friday was 641 HCG sunday was 114 HCG Tuesday was 40, have to go back on Tuesday for another test, been getting twinges on my left side so not sure if im OV now, i dont use anything to tell when im ovulating, we just baby dance 3/4 times a week, legs up after it and it worked for us last time haha FX'd it will happen again............soon  xxx

sorry for your loss, your in good hands here with us ladies :thumbup:


----------



## MrsClark

cathgibbs said:


> Thank you MrsClark, i will be investing in some OPKs soon i think!
> 
> I have another question tho  im full of questions lol! on Friday 13th my HCG were at 641 Sunday 15th they were at 114 and Tuesday 17th they were at 40 today (20th) i done a cheapy test to make sure it has all left my system and i have a very faint line, do you think this could be leftover HCG? xxx

Yes 40 is enough to result in a pos hpt. Sounds like the hcg levels are dropping quickly so that is a good thing. The doctors should continue to draw your blood until your hcg levels reach pre pregnancy state. I would say within the next 5 days you will be back to normal. :hugs:


----------



## Little J

bamagurl said:


> I hope you ladies don't mind my joining!
> 
> I went in for an appointment yesterday and we found there was no heartbeat. The baby stopped growing around week 9-10, should have been 11wks 2 days yesterday. I had a D&C today as the doctor said it could take several weeks and would be very painful since the baby was further along. I felt it was the right choice for me and my family. I have an 11 month old daughter and have been a wreck since hearing the news, but having my daughter has made it easier she has made me laugh when all I have done is cry. I can't wait to start trying again, which may sound crazy to some people but makes sense to me. Thanks for letting me spill it all on here! I am so sorry for all your losses and congrats to everyone who has already gotten their bfp :dust: to the rest of us

sorry for your loss :hugs: I know we will all get our very sticky bean soon and it will make that bond with our baby that much more special :hugs:


----------



## MrsClark

bamagurl said:


> I hope you ladies don't mind my joining!
> 
> I went in for an appointment yesterday and we found there was no heartbeat. The baby stopped growing around week 9-10, should have been 11wks 2 days yesterday. I had a D&C today as the doctor said it could take several weeks and would be very painful since the baby was further along. I felt it was the right choice for me and my family. I have an 11 month old daughter and have been a wreck since hearing the news, but having my daughter has made it easier she has made me laugh when all I have done is cry. I can't wait to start trying again, which may sound crazy to some people but makes sense to me. Thanks for letting me spill it all on here! I am so sorry for all your losses and congrats to everyone who has already gotten their bfp :dust: to the rest of us

Wanting to try again asap is not crazy at all. :hugs: It really sucks that you went through that. Did you lose any pregnancy symptoms before they discovered no heartbeat?


----------



## Little J

kimchs_2000 said:


> I am also looking for Buddies! I had an early miscarriage in December. I tested on Monday and got a positive on a pregnancy test. I am currently 13 DPO and worried that the same this will happen again! My husband and I are not telling anyone until 2nd trimester so I have no female friends to talk to. The hubbs tries but he just doesn't understand. I am driving myself crazy.

I was in the same boat as you recently. I had come to realize that if the worst was going to happen, it was going to happen and theres nothing you can do about it. All you can do is take each day with what you know and that is your pregnant. Enjoy it! (easier said than done i know...) But stressing over the little things or being terrified of loseing it only makes you stress and makes for a long 8 weeks until a scan. 

Dont be afraid, you have hubby and us ladies to help support you if somthing were to happen, and you can always know that there is a sticky bean in the future to come. There is one for all of us! :hugs:


----------



## MrsClark

kimchs_2000 said:


> I am also looking for Buddies! I had an early miscarriage in December. I tested on Monday and got a positive on a pregnancy test. I am currently 13 DPO and worried that the same this will happen again! My husband and I are not telling anyone until 2nd trimester so I have no female friends to talk to. The hubbs tries but he just doesn't understand. I am driving myself crazy.

I know all about being nervous. I should have a degree in it by now. Most men don't understand bless their hearts. Even when they try to help you can tell they are lost. :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsClark said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Thank you MrsClark, i will be investing in some OPKs soon i think!
> 
> I have another question tho  im full of questions lol! on Friday 13th my HCG were at 641 Sunday 15th they were at 114 and Tuesday 17th they were at 40 today (20th) i done a cheapy test to make sure it has all left my system and i have a very faint line, do you think this could be leftover HCG? xxx
> 
> Yes 40 is enough to result in a pos hpt. Sounds like the hcg levels are dropping quickly so that is a good thing. The doctors should continue to draw your blood until your hcg levels reach pre pregnancy state. I would say within the next 5 days you will be back to normal. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, yep i have to go back on Monday and hopefully it should be below 5 then so we can start trying again! xxx


----------



## bamagurl

MrsClark said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> I hope you ladies don't mind my joining!
> 
> I went in for an appointment yesterday and we found there was no heartbeat. The baby stopped growing around week 9-10, should have been 11wks 2 days yesterday. I had a D&C today as the doctor said it could take several weeks and would be very painful since the baby was further along. I felt it was the right choice for me and my family. I have an 11 month old daughter and have been a wreck since hearing the news, but having my daughter has made it easier she has made me laugh when all I have done is cry. I can't wait to start trying again, which may sound crazy to some people but makes sense to me. Thanks for letting me spill it all on here! I am so sorry for all your losses and congrats to everyone who has already gotten their bfp :dust: to the rest of us
> 
> Wanting to try again asap is not crazy at all. :hugs: It really sucks that you went through that. Did you lose any pregnancy symptoms before they discovered no heartbeat?Click to expand...

I had been really tired and feeling sick somewhat, but in the past week had started feeling better but I thought it was because I was almost 12 weeks. Apparently it was because baby was no longer


----------



## Little J

bamagurl said:


> MrsClark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> I hope you ladies don't mind my joining!
> 
> I went in for an appointment yesterday and we found there was no heartbeat. The baby stopped growing around week 9-10, should have been 11wks 2 days yesterday. I had a D&C today as the doctor said it could take several weeks and would be very painful since the baby was further along. I felt it was the right choice for me and my family. I have an 11 month old daughter and have been a wreck since hearing the news, but having my daughter has made it easier she has made me laugh when all I have done is cry. I can't wait to start trying again, which may sound crazy to some people but makes sense to me. Thanks for letting me spill it all on here! I am so sorry for all your losses and congrats to everyone who has already gotten their bfp :dust: to the rest of us
> 
> Wanting to try again asap is not crazy at all. :hugs: It really sucks that you went through that. Did you lose any pregnancy symptoms before they discovered no heartbeat?Click to expand...
> 
> I had been really tired and feeling sick somewhat, but in the past week had started feeling better but I thought it was because I was almost 12 weeks. Apparently it was because baby was no longerClick to expand...

we will get our really sticky ones soon.....

are you trying right away before you get an AF? I want to, but i know its best for my body to take a break until i have a normal AF (im sucha impatient person!) but then atleast itll be easier for me to track everything.

I am just starting to tapper off from the bleeding from my MC this week, i just hope it wont take long for my body to get back into the game


----------



## bamagurl

Little J said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsClark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> I hope you ladies don't mind my joining!
> 
> I went in for an appointment yesterday and we found there was no heartbeat. The baby stopped growing around week 9-10, should have been 11wks 2 days yesterday. I had a D&C today as the doctor said it could take several weeks and would be very painful since the baby was further along. I felt it was the right choice for me and my family. I have an 11 month old daughter and have been a wreck since hearing the news, but having my daughter has made it easier she has made me laugh when all I have done is cry. I can't wait to start trying again, which may sound crazy to some people but makes sense to me. Thanks for letting me spill it all on here! I am so sorry for all your losses and congrats to everyone who has already gotten their bfp :dust: to the rest of us
> 
> Wanting to try again asap is not crazy at all. :hugs: It really sucks that you went through that. Did you lose any pregnancy symptoms before they discovered no heartbeat?Click to expand...
> 
> I had been really tired and feeling sick somewhat, but in the past week had started feeling better but I thought it was because I was almost 12 weeks. Apparently it was because baby was no longerClick to expand...
> 
> we will get our really sticky ones soon.....
> 
> are you trying right away before you get an AF? I want to, but i know its best for my body to take a break until i have a normal AF (im sucha impatient person!) but then atleast itll be easier for me to track everything.
> 
> I am just starting to tapper off from the bleeding from my MC this week, i just hope it wont take long for my body to get back into the gameClick to expand...

Umm well I had my d&c yesterday morning and haven't had any bleeding since yesterday. I really would love to try again right away. I know that they told me no sex for 2 weeks, & my dh says 1 week, which I almost would tomorrow if I could get him to agree not just to try that soon but just because it would help me personally to just feel normal in a sense and have that close feeling to him. I am so scared but really would love to get pregnant before a normal af. I am honestly leaving it up to God not gonna try and plan it or anything. I was gonna ask how soon people not necessarily started trying but just had sex....


----------



## Little J

bamagurl said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsClark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> I hope you ladies don't mind my joining!
> 
> I went in for an appointment yesterday and we found there was no heartbeat. The baby stopped growing around week 9-10, should have been 11wks 2 days yesterday. I had a D&C today as the doctor said it could take several weeks and would be very painful since the baby was further along. I felt it was the right choice for me and my family. I have an 11 month old daughter and have been a wreck since hearing the news, but having my daughter has made it easier she has made me laugh when all I have done is cry. I can't wait to start trying again, which may sound crazy to some people but makes sense to me. Thanks for letting me spill it all on here! I am so sorry for all your losses and congrats to everyone who has already gotten their bfp :dust: to the rest of us
> 
> Wanting to try again asap is not crazy at all. :hugs: It really sucks that you went through that. Did you lose any pregnancy symptoms before they discovered no heartbeat?Click to expand...
> 
> I had been really tired and feeling sick somewhat, but in the past week had started feeling better but I thought it was because I was almost 12 weeks. Apparently it was because baby was no longerClick to expand...
> 
> we will get our really sticky ones soon.....
> 
> are you trying right away before you get an AF? I want to, but i know its best for my body to take a break until i have a normal AF (im sucha impatient person!) but then atleast itll be easier for me to track everything.
> 
> I am just starting to tapper off from the bleeding from my MC this week, i just hope it wont take long for my body to get back into the gameClick to expand...
> 
> Umm well I had my d&c yesterday morning and haven't had any bleeding since yesterday. I really would love to try again right away. I know that they told me no sex for 2 weeks, & my dh says 1 week, which I almost would tomorrow if I could get him to agree not just to try that soon but just because it would help me personally to just feel normal in a sense and have that close feeling to him. I am so scared but really would love to get pregnant before a normal af. I am honestly leaving it up to God not gonna try and plan it or anything. I was gonna ask how soon people not necessarily started trying but just had sex....Click to expand...

They say the 2 weeks so you dont get an infection. When i had my first MC in march i thought id go about my usual sexual business and "if it happens, itll happen" which.... i ended up getting pregnant again right away before and AF, but then i MC again on tuesday :cry: so thats y i am being more cautious this time around so my body isnt so in shock from being pregnant 2 times and MC both times right away. This time i am going to wait for a AF then get back at trying. I am just finishing up with the bleeding and the Dr. said to not to have sex until the bleeding has totally stopped (to prevent an infection, since your cervix is opened due to the MC etc.)But she always wants me to wait for an AF as well, so i will listening this time around. 

But everyone has their own route they want to take, I just figured since i already had 2 MC in a row, i should probably let me body heal for a month (so i dont keep delaying the process...)


----------



## Hopefulmom413

Hello all. I'm new to this site but was referred here by a friend of mine. She thought it would be theraputic and helpful to me right now & in the future. A week ago today, my husband & I miscarried naturally at 12 weeks. It was a very emotional and traumatic experience for the both of us. I was already in the hospital when it happened. I was very sick during the pregnancy for about 6 1/2 weeks. I was diagnosed with hyperemesis gravidarum, I was spotting, had a chronic uti and I could not eat or hydrate myself. I lost somewhere between 15-20 lbs. I also had blood work done a week before we lost our baby and my blood work came back that my thyroid was showing that it was overactive. I have had a thyroid panel done before and it has never come back with an issue until I was pregnant. I was pregnant before this-I was young, newly married (I got married to my husband at 20 years old-he was in the Marines at this time and possibly deploying) and I was sick like this time and spotting like this time and because of that, the fact that I was so young, we were BROKE, my husband freaked out and was possibly deploying again and my family was on the other side of the country, we terminated it. Please do not judge me based on that. There isn't a day that goes by that I don't think about it and I truely have never forgiven myself for it but at that time, I didn't know what to do. Years later, we decided to try again and we conceived late January 2012. I started to get very sick around 6 weeks and at 12 weeks we lost it. We are pretrified something is wrong because of the similarities between the 2 pregnancies & that this will happen again. We want a family very badly but are not ready to ttc again for awhile. It's hard to be around our friends right now especially when most of them are expecting or just had a child and we just lost ours. Have any of you had a similar experience and ended up having a healthy & successful pregnancy eventually? Right now, I think I just need hope that it will be ok and it will happen for us.


----------



## bamagurl

Little J said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsClark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> I hope you ladies don't mind my joining!
> 
> I went in for an appointment yesterday and we found there was no heartbeat. The baby stopped growing around week 9-10, should have been 11wks 2 days yesterday. I had a D&C today as the doctor said it could take several weeks and would be very painful since the baby was further along. I felt it was the right choice for me and my family. I have an 11 month old daughter and have been a wreck since hearing the news, but having my daughter has made it easier she has made me laugh when all I have done is cry. I can't wait to start trying again, which may sound crazy to some people but makes sense to me. Thanks for letting me spill it all on here! I am so sorry for all your losses and congrats to everyone who has already gotten their bfp :dust: to the rest of us
> 
> Wanting to try again asap is not crazy at all. :hugs: It really sucks that you went through that. Did you lose any pregnancy symptoms before they discovered no heartbeat?Click to expand...
> 
> I had been really tired and feeling sick somewhat, but in the past week had started feeling better but I thought it was because I was almost 12 weeks. Apparently it was because baby was no longerClick to expand...
> 
> we will get our really sticky ones soon.....
> 
> are you trying right away before you get an AF? I want to, but i know its best for my body to take a break until i have a normal AF (im sucha impatient person!) but then atleast itll be easier for me to track everything.
> 
> I am just starting to tapper off from the bleeding from my MC this week, i just hope it wont take long for my body to get back into the gameClick to expand...
> 
> Umm well I had my d&c yesterday morning and haven't had any bleeding since yesterday. I really would love to try again right away. I know that they told me no sex for 2 weeks, & my dh says 1 week, which I almost would tomorrow if I could get him to agree not just to try that soon but just because it would help me personally to just feel normal in a sense and have that close feeling to him. I am so scared but really would love to get pregnant before a normal af. I am honestly leaving it up to God not gonna try and plan it or anything. I was gonna ask how soon people not necessarily started trying but just had sex....Click to expand...
> 
> They say the 2 weeks so you dont get an infection. When i had my first MC in march i thought id go about my usual sexual business and "if it happens, itll happen" which.... i ended up getting pregnant again right away before and AF, but then i MC again on tuesday :cry: so thats y i am being more cautious this time around so my body isnt so in shock from being pregnant 2 times and MC both times right away. This time i am going to wait for a AF then get back at trying. I am just finishing up with the bleeding and the Dr. said to not to have sex until the bleeding has totally stopped (to prevent an infection, since your cervix is opened due to the MC etc.)But she always wants me to wait for an AF as well, so i will listening this time around.
> 
> But everyone has their own route they want to take, I just figured since i already had 2 MC in a row, i should probably let me body heal for a month (so i dont keep delaying the process...)Click to expand...

I am so so sorry for both of your losses. I cannot imagine how much more painful it must be that it happened a second time. :hugs: to you! I pray you get your sticky bean soon. I know that it will happen for you this time! Yeah I am trying not to think about necessarily trying so much as just trying to relax and get back to somewhat of a normal routine. If I do get pregnant again I certainly will not be telling anyone because I will terrified as we all will be I am sure. I am praying for each of you and hoping that once we are healthy emotionally and physically that we get our sticky little rainbow babies


----------



## Little J

i know, im going to be terrified at any pregnancy in the future (sadly) 
with my history if losing them its just natural to be afraid itll go away so easily again. I keep trying to tell myself that I will be a mom some day, i just hope i dont have to wait too long..... :nope:

The enouragement from everyone on here has made me feel better, its hard to find women that relate bc the ladies i know either are pregnant with no problems or the ones that have gone through problems dont like talking about it.

I am the type of person that needs to talk about these things to help heal, and Hubby just doesnt understand and really doesnt say the right things at all. So i def. look on here to help get that confidence back.

I get excited everyday i see a buddy on here that gets their BFP again and their pregnancies are going well. :thumbup:


----------



## bamagurl

Yeah I know what you mean. My sister in law is pregnant and was actually a month behind me. Her first appointment was at the same time I was getting my d&c. I am trying so hard to be happy for her but it just reminds me my baby isnt here, but I dont want to be like that.


----------



## Little J

bamagurl said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. My sister in law is pregnant and was actually a month behind me. Her first appointment was at the same time I was getting my d&c. I am trying so hard to be happy for her but it just reminds me my baby isnt here, but I dont want to be like that.

i know EXACTLY what you mean.... i see a few friends post their progress on facebook and it makes me super sad, and i get bitter but i want to be happy for them. Especially one of my friends my due date was only a week after hers (for my first MC) so its hard to not think "my belly should be as big as hers now if i didnt lose my baby"

Its just hard, but i think it makes us better people in the end and we can know how to be sensitive to others when it comes to situations like this


----------



## xopiinkiieox

So sorry for the losses here. It's a sad thing to see that so many of us have to experience a MC. Lots of :hugs: to all.

I'm officially out this month. AF showed up this morning, so it's CD1 for me. :cry:

Hoping for baby new year! :0)


----------



## Excalibur

xopiinkiieox said:


> So sorry for the losses here. It's a sad thing to see that so many of us have to experience a MC. Lots of :hugs: to all.
> 
> I'm officially out this month. AF showed up this morning, so it's CD1 for me. :cry:
> 
> Hoping for baby new year! :0)

Really sorry to hear AF arrived. I wish you the best of luck for next cycle :hugs: xx


----------



## StayHopeful

xopiinkiieox said:


> So sorry for the losses here. It's a sad thing to see that so many of us have to experience a MC. Lots of :hugs: to all.
> 
> I'm officially out this month. AF showed up this morning, so it's CD1 for me. :cry:
> 
> Hoping for baby new year! :0)

Sorry the witch got you! :hugs:


----------



## Little J

boooo for the witch! Atleast now its a fresh start :thumbup:

I am totally done bleeding from the MC YAY! 

But now its the waiting game for my next AF until i can start trying again... iv neevr wanted to see my AF more!


----------



## Old Bear

Hello, this is my first post here, just joined tonight.

A little about me... I had a natural m/c at 7 weeks in February. I had my scan on the 3rd Feb which showed I had mostly passed my baby and just had clotting left. It took nearly a week to get a scan from when the bleeding and pain started and it was agony physically and mentally waiting. I was a complete mess for weeks, and to be honest not much better now. 

We decided to wait for one AF as advised by the hospital, and my cycle was only altered by one day (inc from 28 to 29). Last month we tried but no luck, which was much more upsetting than I expected it to be. 

So now I am almost halfway through the 2ww, and I feel like a mad woman. I am fed up of wishing my life away and just want that bfp! I go on another forum, and in the last week there has been a crazy rush of bfps which I have found really difficult to watch. I know this sounds terrible but most of those ladies already have babies and I just feel like why should they get another when my one and only was taken away from me? I feel like a right moo just saying that but I cant help feeling it. 

Im hoping being here will be better for me, as there seems to be more people in the same position, and who hopefully have similar feelings - it would be reassuring to know Im not completely bonkers!

Looking forward to getting to know you all :)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks ladies!

J - glad your bleeding is subsiding. So sorry for your loss. :hugs: Your forever rainbow baby is coming soon. Lots of hugs!

Bear - sorry for your loss. :hugs: I just had my first round of TTC directly after a MC - the TWW was awful!! FX for your BFP!


----------



## cancerlib

Old Bear said:



> Hello, this is my first post here, just joined tonight.
> 
> A little about me... I had a natural m/c at 7 weeks in February. I had my scan on the 3rd Feb which showed I had mostly passed my baby and just had clotting left. It took nearly a week to get a scan from when the bleeding and pain started and it was agony physically and mentally waiting. I was a complete mess for weeks, and to be honest not much better now.
> 
> We decided to wait for one AF as advised by the hospital, and my cycle was only altered by one day (inc from 28 to 29). Last month we tried but no luck, which was much more upsetting than I expected it to be.
> 
> So now I am almost halfway through the 2ww, and I feel like a mad woman. I am fed up of wishing my life away and just want that bfp! I go on another forum, and in the last week there has been a crazy rush of bfps which I have found really difficult to watch. I know this sounds terrible but most of those ladies already have babies and I just feel like why should they get another when my one and only was taken away from me? I feel like a right moo just saying that but I cant help feeling it.
> 
> Im hoping being here will be better for me, as there seems to be more people in the same position, and who hopefully have similar feelings - it would be reassuring to know Im not completely bonkers!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all :)

**hugs** to u dear,so sorry for ur loss. U are nt a bad person at all,we r only human, been thr done dat.Hoping we all get our rainbow babies soon.


----------



## cancerlib

Little J said:


> boooo for the witch! Atleast now its a fresh start :thumbup:
> 
> I am totally done bleeding from the MC YAY!
> 
> But now its the waiting game for my next AF until i can start trying again... iv neevr wanted to see my AF more!

Yay! Fx for u


----------



## cancerlib

xopiinkiieox said:


> So sorry for the losses here. It's a sad thing to see that so many of us have to experience a MC. Lots of :hugs: to all.
> 
> I'm officially out this month. AF showed up this morning, so it's CD1 for me. :cry:
> 
> Hoping for baby new year! :0)

Sorry dear...May will be better for us!


----------



## StayHopeful

Old Bear said:


> Hello, this is my first post here, just joined tonight.
> 
> A little about me... I had a natural m/c at 7 weeks in February. I had my scan on the 3rd Feb which showed I had mostly passed my baby and just had clotting left. It took nearly a week to get a scan from when the bleeding and pain started and it was agony physically and mentally waiting. I was a complete mess for weeks, and to be honest not much better now.
> 
> We decided to wait for one AF as advised by the hospital, and my cycle was only altered by one day (inc from 28 to 29). Last month we tried but no luck, which was much more upsetting than I expected it to be.
> 
> So now I am almost halfway through the 2ww, and I feel like a mad woman. I am fed up of wishing my life away and just want that bfp! I go on another forum, and in the last week there has been a crazy rush of bfps which I have found really difficult to watch. I know this sounds terrible but most of those ladies already have babies and I just feel like why should they get another when my one and only was taken away from me? I feel like a right moo just saying that but I cant help feeling it.
> 
> Im hoping being here will be better for me, as there seems to be more people in the same position, and who hopefully have similar feelings - it would be reassuring to know Im not completely bonkers!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all :)

So sorry for your loss and like cancerous said, we're all human. I had a really hard time with my last TWW, my first since my mc, too. Sending you lots of :hugs: and:dust:


----------



## cancerlib

Hopefulmom413 said:


> Hello all. I'm new to this site but was referred here by a friend of mine. She thought it would be theraputic and helpful to me right now & in the future. A week ago today, my husband & I miscarried naturally at 12 weeks. It was a very emotional and traumatic experience for the both of us. I was already in the hospital when it happened. I was very sick during the pregnancy for about 6 1/2 weeks. I was diagnosed with hyperemesis gravidarum, I was spotting, had a chronic uti and I could not eat or hydrate myself. I lost somewhere between 15-20 lbs. I also had blood work done a week before we lost our baby and my blood work came back that my thyroid was showing that it was overactive. I have had a thyroid panel done before and it has never come back with an issue until I was pregnant. I was pregnant before this-I was young, newly married (I got married to my husband at 20 years old-he was in the Marines at this time and possibly deploying) and I was sick like this time and spotting like this time and because of that, the fact that I was so young, we were BROKE, my husband freaked out and was possibly deploying again and my family was on the other side of the country, we terminated it. Please do not judge me based on that. There isn't a day that goes by that I don't think about it and I truely have never forgiven myself for it but at that time, I didn't know what to do. Years later, we decided to try again and we conceived late January 2012. I started to get very sick around 6 weeks and at 12 weeks we lost it. We are pretrified something is wrong because of the similarities between the 2 pregnancies & that this will happen again. We want a family very badly but are not ready to ttc again for awhile. It's hard to be around our friends right now especially when most of them are expecting or just had a child and we just lost ours. Have any of you had a similar experience and ended up having a healthy & successful pregnancy eventually? Right now, I think I just need hope that it will be ok and it will happen for us.

Am so so sorry for ur losses. Relax,been strong is d only help u can render ursef nw. I know a lot of women who had babies after MCs and abortions. A lot of women on this thread has gotten thr BFPs after thr MCs. We are all here for u.
Keep ur heads high,we are almost thr *hugs*


----------



## StayHopeful

:blush:I just realized cancerlib autocorrected to cancerous on my last post... Sorry!!!


----------



## MrsClark

Old Bear said:


> Hello, this is my first post here, just joined tonight.
> 
> A little about me... I had a natural m/c at 7 weeks in February. I had my scan on the 3rd Feb which showed I had mostly passed my baby and just had clotting left. It took nearly a week to get a scan from when the bleeding and pain started and it was agony physically and mentally waiting. I was a complete mess for weeks, and to be honest not much better now.
> 
> We decided to wait for one AF as advised by the hospital, and my cycle was only altered by one day (inc from 28 to 29). Last month we tried but no luck, which was much more upsetting than I expected it to be.
> 
> So now I am almost halfway through the 2ww, and I feel like a mad woman. I am fed up of wishing my life away and just want that bfp! I go on another forum, and in the last week there has been a crazy rush of bfps which I have found really difficult to watch. I know this sounds terrible but most of those ladies already have babies and I just feel like why should they get another when my one and only was taken away from me? I feel like a right moo just saying that but I cant help feeling it.
> 
> Im hoping being here will be better for me, as there seems to be more people in the same position, and who hopefully have similar feelings - it would be reassuring to know Im not completely bonkers!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all :)

Im so sorry. After my mc on 2/11 it seems as though all I saw was pregnant women everyone!! I kept thinking that should be me. You aren't bonkers. how you are feeling is completely normal. I hope you get your sticky bean soon. everyone of us in this forum roots for one another. Sending lots of prayers, love, and :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: your way. Hang in there!! I am watching daily to check on my peeps in this forum to see how they are doing, and rooting for everyone daily.


----------



## cancerlib

StayHopeful said:


> :blush:I just realized cancerlib autocorrected to cancerous on my last post... Sorry!!!

No problem dear. My DH's horoscope is Cancer and am Libra, dats hw I got Cancerlib...&#8467;&#9786;&#8467;


----------



## bamagurl

Hope we all get our :bfp: soon! I know me and hubby cannot wait to start trying soon. I am already having a hard enough time waiting the 2 weeks to just dtd & feel connected with the hubby again!!!


----------



## Hope1409

MrsClark I see that your siggi says your 10 weeks now....time flew quick! It seems like yesterday that you announced your bfp news :) Hows the pregnancy going so far? any morning sickness? When do you get to find out the sex? 

Afm-i believe i am about 3dpo and 2nd round of clomid went smoothly again with no side effects. I dont get to test until 5-4 but im trying to take the more relaxed approach this month.


----------



## StayHopeful

Fx that this is your month, Hope! I'm attempting the more relaxed approach this cycle too, but I haven't o'd yet so we'll see how relaxed I am after that... :wacko:


----------



## cancerlib

Fx for u clomid chicks,hoping u both get ur BFPs dis cycle.
Bamagurl; same as me,waiting to start d BD'ing biz.
GL to us all


----------



## cancerlib

Hope1409 said:


> MrsClark I see that your siggi says your 10 weeks now....time flew quick! It seems like yesterday that you announced your bfp news :) Hows the pregnancy going so far? any morning sickness? When do you get to find out the sex?
> 
> Afm-i believe i am about 3dpo and 2nd round of clomid went smoothly again with no side effects. I dont get to test until 5-4 but im trying to take the more relaxed approach this month.

I wondered when I saw it too,how time flies. She's almost in her 2nd tri. Very soon we'll all get thr...yay!


----------



## Old Bear

Ahh thanks ladies for the lovely welcome!

Its so nice to see other people who have been through the same as me so strong and positive - its a great inspiration. 

I am currently trying to decide whether to buy some ic tests... I dont know what to do though! Last month I was ok, but then when the witch got me it floored me. So this month I got OPKs to try and help. Im not sure how obsessed I should allow myself to get at this stage. 

I feel like if we fail again this month I will lose it. H seems to think its destiny as the day I ovd this month was the day his nan died, so he thinks as one ends another begins. But hes giving me false hope and building me up!! 

How do you cope when AF arrives month after month? Im not sure I can long term!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

It's hard to cope with AF...but I just think to myself that if she doesn't show, AND you're not PG, that's even worse! So she's at least the sign of a normal cycle...


----------



## Old Bear

xopiinkiieox said:


> It's hard to cope with AF...but I just think to myself that if she doesn't show, AND you're not PG, that's even worse! So she's at least the sign of a normal cycle...

That makes perfect sense, but its no consolation for me :nope:


----------



## Little J

Its honestly bitter sweet between getting the witch or being preggers. I feel like i am scared to get preggers again only for the sake i will be a HUGE nutcase since i had back to back MC. I just wish things were easier...:wacko:

But i keep telling myself that once we get those sticky BFP, it will make us have that much more love for our little baby and have such a tight bond.

I love having the support from everyone on here. It really makes the process atleast tolerable :hugs:


----------



## cancerlib

xopiinkiieox said:


> It's hard to cope with AF...but I just think to myself that if she doesn't show, AND you're not PG, that's even worse! So she's at least the sign of a normal cycle...

Oh yea u r right, thou its nt easy but its better than AF nt showing at all.


----------



## cathgibbs

HCG is finally below 5! im scared, excited, sad and nervous now! xxx


----------



## cancerlib

cathgibbs said:


> HCG is finally below 5! im scared, excited, sad and nervous now! xxx

**hugs** dear, my prayers are wt u!


----------



## bamagurl

I want af to come so I can get things back on track but I also can't help but think that I would love not to have af come, would love to get pregnant before af comes though just because of the longing for it. 

It has been a hard day today. It is the first "normal" day since we lost our little one. I had to go to school and hubby went back to work. It is getting better as the day goes on at least. 

Cannot wait until all of us get our :bfp:


----------



## Little J

bamagurl said:


> I want af to come so I can get things back on track but I also can't help but think that I would love not to have af come, would love to get pregnant before af comes though just because of the longing for it.
> 
> It has been a hard day today. It is the first "normal" day since we lost our little one. I had to go to school and hubby went back to work. It is getting better as the day goes on at least.
> 
> Cannot wait until all of us get our :bfp:

Im right there with ya! Waiting for AF feels worse than the 2ww! 
I was contimplating about not waiting for a normal cycle and to just let it happen if it did....but i tried that last time and ended up MC again, so i feel like i really need to give my body a break...

I just feel bad that im not trying to give a baby a chance.... can it be May/June yet!!


----------



## Little J

Bama- how long are your cycles normally?


----------



## bamagurl

Little J said:


> Bama- how long are your cycles normally?

They had been running 30-33 days. So I am anxious because there is no telling how long it will take to get af....worried about it so I may just dtd and see where it gets us lol


----------



## Little J

bamagurl said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> Bama- how long are your cycles normally?
> 
> They had been running 30-33 days. So I am anxious because there is no telling how long it will take to get af....worried about it so I may just dtd and see where it gets us lolClick to expand...

Thats how i felt the last time.... and at the time i felt there as no medical need so i thought we would take our chance if it happened..itll happen..... and it did! but ended just like the first one..... tahts the only reason y i am scared this time around
I dont feel the need to want to wait, but since having 2 MC in a row, i feel like if i had a 3rd id blame myself for not letting my body get back together. 

I did notice tho, i got my EWCM exactly a week later than i was suppost to if i were following my normal cycle after the MC. 

My cycles are 33-34 days and i feel like they are SO long! Atleast they were to a T on the date so i know my bodies doing somthing right, just wish i had a 28 day cycle (it was nice when i wasnt TTC bc AF didnt come around as often!)


----------



## bamagurl

Little J said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> Bama- how long are your cycles normally?
> 
> They had been running 30-33 days. So I am anxious because there is no telling how long it will take to get af....worried about it so I may just dtd and see where it gets us lolClick to expand...
> 
> Thats how i felt the last time.... and at the time i felt there as no medical need so i thought we would take our chance if it happened..itll happen..... and it did! but ended just like the first one..... tahts the only reason y i am scared this time around
> I dont feel the need to want to wait, but since having 2 MC in a row, i feel like if i had a 3rd id blame myself for not letting my body get back together.
> 
> I did notice tho, i got my EWCM exactly a week later than i was suppost to if i were following my normal cycle after the MC.
> 
> My cycles are 33-34 days and i feel like they are SO long! Atleast they were to a T on the date so i know my bodies doing somthing right, just wish i had a 28 day cycle (it was nice when i wasnt TTC bc AF didnt come around as often!)Click to expand...

Yeah I have worried about what if I don't give my body enough time, but I also know that if it is going/meant to happen it doesn't matter if it happens right away or if I wait a year. I just have to have faith that God has a plan for us & trust that. I just hope it doesn't take long. Either way though I know that I will be a nervous wreck the whole pregnancy, at least up until the 12 week mark.


----------



## Little J

bamagurl said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> Bama- how long are your cycles normally?
> 
> They had been running 30-33 days. So I am anxious because there is no telling how long it will take to get af....worried about it so I may just dtd and see where it gets us lolClick to expand...
> 
> Thats how i felt the last time.... and at the time i felt there as no medical need so i thought we would take our chance if it happened..itll happen..... and it did! but ended just like the first one..... tahts the only reason y i am scared this time around
> I dont feel the need to want to wait, but since having 2 MC in a row, i feel like if i had a 3rd id blame myself for not letting my body get back together.
> 
> I did notice tho, i got my EWCM exactly a week later than i was suppost to if i were following my normal cycle after the MC.
> 
> My cycles are 33-34 days and i feel like they are SO long! Atleast they were to a T on the date so i know my bodies doing somthing right, just wish i had a 28 day cycle (it was nice when i wasnt TTC bc AF didnt come around as often!)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I have worried about what if I don't give my body enough time, but I also know that if it is going/meant to happen it doesn't matter if it happens right away or if I wait a year. I just have to have faith that God has a plan for us & trust that. I just hope it doesn't take long. Either way though I know that I will be a nervous wreck the whole pregnancy, at least up until the 12 week mark.Click to expand...

i say do what you think is right for u! :hugs: we will be here no matter what 

i hate waiting....ill be 27 this year and i feel like im getting old but i know ive got many years left, haha it blows my mind seeing some really young gals (like 19-22) saying how much of a hurry they are to get preggers, im just thinking of where i was with my life then.... def. not thinking of kids! (actually doing everything i could to prevent them!)


----------



## bamagurl

Yeah I am 25, will be 26 on May 7th, and some of the people I went to school with have 3 kids by now and I just think my goodness I was more concerned with going to school and trying to get my life in order after high school, but I guess to each their own. 

I just wish I could shake the anxious feeling of trying again. I am trying to be calm and just not think about it when we get the go ahead but it is really tough not to think about it.


----------



## Little J

bamagurl said:


> Yeah I am 25, will be 26 on May 7th, and some of the people I went to school with have 3 kids by now and I just think my goodness I was more concerned with going to school and trying to get my life in order after high school, but I guess to each their own.
> 
> I just wish I could shake the anxious feeling of trying again. I am trying to be calm and just not think about it when we get the go ahead but it is really tough not to think about it.

oh trust me, i totally understand! When i got my BFP right after my MC, i was super excited...but scared beyond belief about losing another one..... i was afraid to go to the bathroom in case i would see blood. 

I dont think any pregnancy in the future for those of us who have lost one will be easy. For me, once i see that little ones heartbeat i will feel TONS better and will be able to relax. 

I noticed when i would take my HPT, i felt just as nervous taking them as if i were a 15 year old taking one (except i REALLY wanted the +, where as at 15 your really hoping theres nothing)


----------



## MrsClark

Hope1409 said:


> MrsClark I see that your siggi says your 10 weeks now....time flew quick! It seems like yesterday that you announced your bfp news :) Hows the pregnancy going so far? any morning sickness? When do you get to find out the sex?
> 
> Afm-i believe i am about 3dpo and 2nd round of clomid went smoothly again with no side effects. I dont get to test until 5-4 but im trying to take the more relaxed approach this month.

Its going good so far. I will be glad to hit the 13 week mark so I can relax more. They will schedule me an us around 16-20 weeks and hopefully I will know then. I have had some sickness but the most things I have had is orthostatic hypotension (low blood pressure is so common in pregnancy), and fatigue. I can sleep 16 hours a day lol. Keeping my fingers crossed for more :bfp: on here :hugs:


----------



## MrsClark

cancerlib said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> MrsClark I see that your siggi says your 10 weeks now....time flew quick! It seems like yesterday that you announced your bfp news :) Hows the pregnancy going so far? any morning sickness? When do you get to find out the sex?
> 
> Afm-i believe i am about 3dpo and 2nd round of clomid went smoothly again with no side effects. I dont get to test until 5-4 but im trying to take the more relaxed approach this month.
> 
> I wondered when I saw it too,how time flies. She's almost in her 2nd tri. Very soon we'll all get thr...yay!Click to expand...

You are right :hugs: I can't wait till you all get your :bfp:


----------



## MrsClark

cathgibbs said:


> HCG is finally below 5! im scared, excited, sad and nervous now! xxx

Im glad your hcg levels are back to normal. It still sucks with the circumstances, But hopefully your cycle will return to normal and you will get your sticky bean soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

Little J said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I am 25, will be 26 on May 7th, and some of the people I went to school with have 3 kids by now and I just think my goodness I was more concerned with going to school and trying to get my life in order after high school, but I guess to each their own.
> 
> I just wish I could shake the anxious feeling of trying again. I am trying to be calm and just not think about it when we get the go ahead but it is really tough not to think about it.
> 
> oh trust me, i totally understand! When i got my BFP right after my MC, i was super excited...but scared beyond belief about losing another one..... i was afraid to go to the bathroom in case i would see blood.
> 
> I dont think any pregnancy in the future for those of us who have lost one will be easy. For me, once i see that little ones heartbeat i will feel TONS better and will be able to relax.
> 
> I noticed when i would take my HPT, i felt just as nervous taking them as if i were a 15 year old taking one (except i REALLY wanted the +, where as at 15 your really hoping theres nothing)Click to expand...

Yeah I can't wait till we all get our :bfp: I am just so nervous like you said before that I will get pregnant right away then something happen and I will be so mad at myself feeling like I didn't give myself enough time to be okay. 

And I am really hating this 2 weeks with no :sex: I mean I don't know if it is just because of the doctor saying no that makes it worse, but I feel like I am back to normal since it has been a week from tomorrow.


----------



## Little J

Bama-
Isnt that funny how it happens.... when ur told u cant/shouldnt u want it more than ever! Hubby tried putting the moves on me lastnight, but i just was SO not into it. (Tonight ill make it up to him:blush:) Iv just been kinda down about everything... and feel weird we have to use protection/be careful like we did before we were married...its just wierd, doesnt feel as intimate anymore :wacko:

AF better get here soon, i cant take the waiting game..... i swear.... i feel like im going to break and have a BD accident....

Its only been a week today since i had the red bever dam come through from my MC, and it feels like iv been waiting alot longer than just a week!


----------



## Old Bear

bamagurl said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I am 25, will be 26 on May 7th, and some of the people I went to school with have 3 kids by now and I just think my goodness I was more concerned with going to school and trying to get my life in order after high school, but I guess to each their own.
> 
> I just wish I could shake the anxious feeling of trying again. I am trying to be calm and just not think about it when we get the go ahead but it is really tough not to think about it.
> 
> oh trust me, i totally understand! When i got my BFP right after my MC, i was super excited...but scared beyond belief about losing another one..... i was afraid to go to the bathroom in case i would see blood.
> 
> I dont think any pregnancy in the future for those of us who have lost one will be easy. For me, once i see that little ones heartbeat i will feel TONS better and will be able to relax.
> 
> I noticed when i would take my HPT, i felt just as nervous taking them as if i were a 15 year old taking one (except i REALLY wanted the +, where as at 15 your really hoping theres nothing)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I can't wait till we all get our :bfp: I am just so nervous like you said before that I will get pregnant right away then something happen and I will be so mad at myself feeling like I didn't give myself enough time to be okay.
> 
> And I am really hating this 2 weeks with no :sex: I mean I don't know if it is just because of the doctor saying no that makes it worse, but I feel like I am back to normal since it has been a week from tomorrow.Click to expand...

I waited for one cycle to try again, and Im sort of glad, but sort of not, cause we didnt catch the 2nd cycle either - now Im in the 2ww of the third and not feeling hopeful :( I think whatever happens and however you handle it you will have some regret, its just how it is Im afraid.

The doctors told us not to have sex for 1 month, but i did a lot of research and found that it is perfectly safe to have sex once you have stopped bleeding. Waiting for the blood to stop reduces the risk of infection as your cervix has closed.


----------



## bamagurl

Little J said:


> Bama-
> Isnt that funny how it happens.... when ur told u cant/shouldnt u want it more than ever! Hubby tried putting the moves on me lastnight, but i just was SO not into it. (Tonight ill make it up to him:blush:) Iv just been kinda down about everything... and feel weird we have to use protection/be careful like we did before we were married...its just wierd, doesnt feel as intimate anymore :wacko:
> 
> AF better get here soon, i cant take the waiting game..... i swear.... i feel like im going to break and have a BD accident....
> 
> Its only been a week today since i had the red bever dam come through from my MC, and it feels like iv been waiting alot longer than just a week!


I know it is just crazy! I don't want to mess anything up but I haven't bled any from the d&c in over 2 days and I really want to feel intimate with my husband again. I mean in my mind I keep thinking what would it really hurt......but I am terrified of getting an infection or something then having to wait even longer, especially on the ttc part of it!!!!


----------



## Little J

ok, so im on the gravy train of taking baby aspirin (adult low dose 81mg). Ive read how alot of women have had luck taking this after they have had MC's. Theres nothing else i can do so why not (its doenst hurt u or the baby if u were to get pregnant) 

Ive also been snacking on soy nuts on and off thruout the day for the past few days (to try and help thicken my uterine lining) not sure if its doing anything...but i like soy nuts so its not a huge problem for me to eat them for a few days at the start of my cycle. 

How is everyone coming along?


----------



## Old Bear

I&#8217;m going crazy! Im 9dpo and i tested this morning, negative of course. 

If I&#8217;m not pregnant I&#8217;m going to have to stop trying next month. I can&#8217;t cope with it being my focus every minute of every day. It&#8217;s making me ill. And the only way to stop it is to make sure i know there&#8217;s no chance of pregnancy, i can&#8217;t make myself calm down so i feel like i don&#8217;t have any other option. 

Not having a good day :(


----------



## Little J

Old Bear said:


> Im going crazy! Im 9dpo and i tested this morning, negative of course.
> 
> If Im not pregnant Im going to have to stop trying next month. I cant cope with it being my focus every minute of every day. Its making me ill. And the only way to stop it is to make sure i know theres no chance of pregnancy, i cant make myself calm down so i feel like i dont have any other option.
> 
> Not having a good day :(

im sorry ur having a bad day :hugs:
Try not worry about it if its making you upset and stress (easier said than done:dohh:) It will eventually happen, u gotta keep thinking positive!


----------



## cancerlib

Old Bear said:


> I&#8217;m going crazy! Im 9dpo and i tested this morning, negative of course.
> 
> If I&#8217;m not pregnant I&#8217;m going to have to stop trying next month. I can&#8217;t cope with it being my focus every minute of every day. It&#8217;s making me ill. And the only way to stop it is to make sure i know there&#8217;s no chance of pregnancy, i can&#8217;t make myself calm down so i feel like i don&#8217;t have any other option.
> 
> Not having a good day :(

Sorry hun, I knw hw u feel. Dats y am taking a more relaxed approach,letting nature take its course.
Fx for us all.


----------



## StayHopeful

Sorry you're having a rough day, old bear! :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

Old Bear said:


> Im going crazy! Im 9dpo and i tested this morning, negative of course.
> 
> If Im not pregnant Im going to have to stop trying next month. I cant cope with it being my focus every minute of every day. Its making me ill. And the only way to stop it is to make sure i know theres no chance of pregnancy, i cant make myself calm down so i feel like i dont have any other option.
> 
> Not having a good day :(

Aww I am so sorry your not having a good day...there is still hope! Like you said in a previous post whatever happens happens :hugs:
I had looked up a lot about after the d&c and I thought the same thing as long as bleeding had stopped it would be mostly okay to go ahead with regular "activities"


----------



## Old Bear

Thanks ladies. I am a bit calmer today, managed to resist testing this morning, which I am pleased with :)

Where is everyone else in your cycles? Anyone else close to testing? I&#8217;m going to try to wait until Saturday now.


----------



## Little J

Old Bear said:


> Thanks ladies. I am a bit calmer today, managed to resist testing this morning, which I am pleased with :)
> 
> Where is everyone else in your cycles? Anyone else close to testing? I&#8217;m going to try to wait until Saturday now.

I feel far from anything!
bleeding stopped from the MC almost a week ago....and i doubt id even Ov. for another 2-3 weeks, so right now im just hanging out playing the waiting game...BEFORE the other waiting game. I tell ya, this whole baby thing def. teaches a person patience! (well trys to atleast:haha:)


----------



## Old Bear

Time goes so slow when you&#8217;re waiting for something doesn&#8217;t it!

I haven&#8217;t learnt any patience yet, doh! 

I had a chat with my hubby last night, and if I&#8217;m not pregnant this month we are going to have to take a break. I can&#8217;t handle it. Do you feel like TTC is taking over your whole life?! I do and I hate it! I&#8217;ve tried to be cool about it, but I can&#8217;t.


----------



## Little J

Old Bear said:


> Time goes so slow when youre waiting for something doesnt it!
> 
> I havent learnt any patience yet, doh!
> 
> I had a chat with my hubby last night, and if Im not pregnant this month we are going to have to take a break. I cant handle it. Do you feel like TTC is taking over your whole life?! I do and I hate it! Ive tried to be cool about it, but I cant.

until i got my first BFP, i felt like it was taking over my life for sure... but ever since my first BFP, i have just come to realize itll happen....when its time to happen so now im not as crazy about it.

Y i was so nuts at first when trying was bc i was terrified i couldnt even get pregnant, but now knowing its possible for me, it makes me feel alot better.

But now its onto trying ton HOLD a pregnancy (which hopefully can be done naturally or with help of some meds, to help with hormones etc. if need be)


----------



## Old Bear

Ahh see I&#8217;m the opposite. I was really chilled out the first time round. Now since we&#8217;ve been trying after the m/c i just can&#8217;t seem to handle it.

Tested today 11dpo with a CB digital and got a &#8216;not pregnant&#8217;. Miserable as sin :(


----------



## StayHopeful

When I got a bfp before my mc I tested at 11dpo. My frer test was positive and I couldnt believe it so I took a bunch more. On the ClearBlue ones I took, one was positive and two were negative. I think they're less sensitive.


----------



## CeeCeeW11

cancerlib said:


> Hi Mommas,
> Lil intro about me: Had a MC at 5wks on Feb 1st, bleeding lasted 3days. No spotting ever since. Not waiting for AF but patiently awaiting O :haha:Am not doing anything special this month, other than EPO and Pre-seed to help with CM, has i dont seem to have EWCM.
> I'd love to have buddies to share stories and experiences with. Lets move through TTC journey and encourage each other as we work our ways to sticky BFP!!!!!!
> :hugs::hugs: and tons of babydust our way.
> Praying for Rainbow babies for us all:baby::

Hey there!;) I also use pre-seed but taking musinex with the ingredients of Guaifenesin once a day starting around 5 days before O also helps with FCM, Im sorry for your loss. I'm also looking for friends to share stories and experiences with I too had a miscarriage in Nov. and then again in Feb. after trying since last july. I have to take clomid to O then progesterone second half of cycle and 12-16 weeks when becoming pregnant! So if ya ever need to talk send me a message! Good Luck!;)


----------



## bamagurl

Old Bear said:


> Ahh see Im the opposite. I was really chilled out the first time round. Now since weve been trying after the m/c i just cant seem to handle it.
> 
> Tested today 11dpo with a CB digital and got a not pregnant. Miserable as sin :(

I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## cancerlib

CeeCeeW11 said:


> Hey there!;) I also use pre-seed but taking musinex with the ingredients of Guaifenesin once a day starting around 5 days before O also helps with FCM, Im sorry for your loss. I'm also looking for friends to share stories and experiences with I too had a miscarriage in Nov. and then again in Feb. after trying since last july. I have to take clomid to O then progesterone second half of cycle and 12-16 weeks when becoming pregnant! So if ya ever need to talk send me a message! Good Luck!;)

Hi friend, so sorry for ur loss too. Hoping we all get our BFPs soon.


----------



## cancerlib

What CD are u?


----------



## Little J

Old Bear said:


> Ahh see Im the opposite. I was really chilled out the first time round. Now since weve been trying after the m/c i just cant seem to handle it.
> 
> Tested today 11dpo with a CB digital and got a not pregnant. Miserable as sin :(

The digi's arent as sensitive as FRER! when i had my first MC, i took a FRER and a digi. the FRER had a faint + and the digi said not pregnant...waited a day or so and took both again and both were + and "PREGNANT"


----------



## cancerlib

Old Bear said:


> Ahh see I&#8217;m the opposite. I was really chilled out the first time round. Now since we&#8217;ve been trying after the m/c i just can&#8217;t seem to handle it.
> 
> Tested today 11dpo with a CB digital and got a &#8216;not pregnant&#8217;. Miserable as sin :(

Oh so sorry hun, rememba its nt over till AF shows. *hugs*


----------



## CeeCeeW11

cancerlib said:


> CeeCeeW11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey there!;) I also use pre-seed but taking musinex with the ingredients of Guaifenesin once a day starting around 5 days before O also helps with FCM, Im sorry for your loss. I'm also looking for friends to share stories and experiences with I too had a miscarriage in Nov. and then again in Feb. after trying since last july. I have to take clomid to O then progesterone second half of cycle and 12-16 weeks when becoming pregnant! So if ya ever need to talk send me a message! Good Luck!;)
> 
> Hi friend, so sorry for ur loss too. Hoping we all get our BFPs soon.Click to expand...

That's a great way to look at it!!!! ;) We just need to stay positive send out good energy into the universe and wait for our RAINBOWS!!! ;)


----------



## cancerlib

CeeCeeW11 said:


> That's a great way to look at it!!!! ;) We just need to stay positive send out good energy into the universe and wait for our RAINBOWS!!! ;)

What CD are u? Am 2DPO, keepn everythn crossed!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Cancerlib, I think I'm 2dpo too. When are you planning on testing?


----------



## cancerlib

StayHopeful said:


> Cancerlib, I think I'm 2dpo too. When are you planning on testing?

Yay! I have a testing buddy....&#8467;&#9786;&#8467;. AF is due May 10th, not gonna test b4 then.
Fx'ed for us


----------



## Old Bear

I'm out. Woke up to the witch :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Sorry to hear that Old Bear :-( im waiting for her to arrive, secretly hoping she doesnt visit!! x


----------



## StayHopeful

Cancerlib, I may test on May 9 because that's my birthday, but I should probably wait until the 10 or 11.

Sorry, old bear! Good luck this cycle!


----------



## cancerlib

Old Bear said:


> I'm out. Woke up to the witch :(

Sorry dear **hugs**


----------



## cancerlib

Hi Ladies,
So for some days now have had sore nipples,it started 1dpo am 5dpo today and tot it should av stopped by now. Actually av had post-ovulation sore nips b4 but not this long or intense.
Wondering what could be d cause, hormonal imbalance?:wacko:


----------



## cathgibbs

i think my af is due the 10th but have no idea! been feeling sick, dizzy, backache, headache, constipated, i thought my boobs were ok until i took my bra off and my left nipple killed!! xxx


----------



## Hope1409

Hi Ladies!! It's been a while since I have checked in here. Nothing new in my world, just waiting around. I am 14dpo and took IC's yest and today and nothing :( So just waiting for af to show which is another confusion because I am having no cramps or anything like that. I am just really tired and confused and just mentally and physically drained. I feel like I have reached my breaking point and I want to do is cry!!!!:cry:

This round of clomid didn't give me as much symptoms dpo and it did first round. I did day21 blood work to make sure I ovulated and i did. My level was 15. I basically have 2 more rounds (doc gave me 4 months worth) of clomid left before I can go in and see him. I am no longer being monitored. Stress overload!!!!:dohh:


----------



## Little J

Hope1409 said:


> Hi Ladies!! It's been a while since I have checked in here. Nothing new in my world, just waiting around. I am 14dpo and took IC's yest and today and nothing :( So just waiting for af to show which is another confusion because I am having no cramps or anything like that. I am just really tired and confused and just mentally and physically drained. I feel like I have reached my breaking point and I want to do is cry!!!!:cry:
> 
> This round of clomid didn't give me as much symptoms dpo and it did first round. I did day21 blood work to make sure I ovulated and i did. My level was 15. I basically have 2 more rounds (doc gave me 4 months worth) of clomid left before I can go in and see him. I am no longer being monitored. Stress overload!!!!:dohh:

remember the game isnt over until AF comes! Dont stress my love...it only makes things worse and doenst help what your trying to accomplish. Itll be ok! but let it all out, itll make u feel better! :hugs:


----------



## cancerlib

cathgibbs said:


> i think my af is due the 10th but have no idea! been feeling sick, dizzy, backache, headache, constipated, i thought my boobs were ok until i took my bra off and my left nipple killed!! xxx

Fx'ed for us hun!


----------



## cancerlib

Hope1409 said:


> Hi Ladies!! It's been a while since I have checked in here. Nothing new in my world, just waiting around. I am 14dpo and took IC's yest and today and nothing :( So just waiting for af to show which is another confusion because I am having no cramps or anything like that. I am just really tired and confused and just mentally and physically drained. I feel like I have reached my breaking point and I want to do is cry!!!!:cry:
> 
> This round of clomid didn't give me as much symptoms dpo and it did first round. I did day21 blood work to make sure I ovulated and i did. My level was 15. I basically have 2 more rounds (doc gave me 4 months worth) of clomid left before I can go in and see him. I am no longer being monitored. Stress overload!!!!:dohh:

Oh hun, am so sorry u are feeling down. Hoping u get ur BFP instead of AF
**hugsss**


----------



## bamagurl

Hey guys! So I had a doctors appointment today, 2 weeks after my d&c. He basically asked if I had any questions and gave us the go ahead to start trying again!!! So since I am not telling anyone else.... WE ARE OFFICIALLY TRYING AGAIN!!!!! I am so excited and hope it happens soon! 

:dust: to all you ladies!!!


----------



## MrsClark

Hope1409 said:


> Hi Ladies!! It's been a while since I have checked in here. Nothing new in my world, just waiting around. I am 14dpo and took IC's yest and today and nothing :( So just waiting for af to show which is another confusion because I am having no cramps or anything like that. I am just really tired and confused and just mentally and physically drained. I feel like I have reached my breaking point and I want to do is cry!!!!:cry:
> 
> This round of clomid didn't give me as much symptoms dpo and it did first round. I did day21 blood work to make sure I ovulated and i did. My level was 15. I basically have 2 more rounds (doc gave me 4 months worth) of clomid left before I can go in and see him. I am no longer being monitored. Stress overload!!!!:dohh:

Still keeping my fingers crossed for you and it isn't over till the evil witch shows. It is definitely a positive sign that you are o'ing. I am rooting for each of you on here, and I really hate that you are going through this. :growlmad: I haven't posted as much in here lately cause I know some of my ladies are down ......but I check on you all daily :winkwink: I am here for each and every one of you and I am praying you get your sticky beans soon.


----------



## StayHopeful

Fx, hope!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thinking I will O soon...tickers are usually right on. I've had a lot of CM this cycle (sorry for the overshare!). Has anyone else experienced this first cycle after a MC? (Last cycle was my first real period since my MC bleed...)


----------



## Little J

bamagurl said:


> Hey guys! So I had a doctors appointment today, 2 weeks after my d&c. He basically asked if I had any questions and gave us the go ahead to start trying again!!! So since I am not telling anyone else.... WE ARE OFFICIALLY TRYING AGAIN!!!!! I am so excited and hope it happens soon!
> 
> :dust: to all you ladies!!!

YAY! YAY! now hop to it! :happydance:


----------



## Little J

xopiinkiieox said:


> Thinking I will O soon...tickers are usually right on. I've had a lot of CM this cycle (sorry for the overshare!). Has anyone else experienced this first cycle after a MC? (Last cycle was my first real period since my MC bleed...)

Mine was pretty much the same.... but more CM i think is great news!


----------



## bamagurl

Little J said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys! So I had a doctors appointment today, 2 weeks after my d&c. He basically asked if I had any questions and gave us the go ahead to start trying again!!! So since I am not telling anyone else.... WE ARE OFFICIALLY TRYING AGAIN!!!!! I am so excited and hope it happens soon!
> 
> :dust: to all you ladies!!!
> 
> YAY! YAY! now hop to it! :happydance:Click to expand...

I have put him on a strict :sex: schedule :happydance:


----------



## Little J

bamagurl said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys! So I had a doctors appointment today, 2 weeks after my d&c. He basically asked if I had any questions and gave us the go ahead to start trying again!!! So since I am not telling anyone else.... WE ARE OFFICIALLY TRYING AGAIN!!!!! I am so excited and hope it happens soon!
> 
> :dust: to all you ladies!!!
> 
> YAY! YAY! now hop to it! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I have put him on a strict :sex: schedule :happydance:Click to expand...

HAHA nice! I feel like i have the mentality of a guy now ever since TTC.
Always looking for some :haha: But hubby sometimes is "too tired" or "just doesnt feel like it" sometimes....and im like what the hell is wrong with u!? 

Hes gotten better ever since the MC's but i think he knows it is possible for us, and i dont think he really realized how much he really wanted a little one until he was babying me for the short time i was pregnant and getting excited for each step along the way


----------



## bamagurl

Little J said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys! So I had a doctors appointment today, 2 weeks after my d&c. He basically asked if I had any questions and gave us the go ahead to start trying again!!! So since I am not telling anyone else.... WE ARE OFFICIALLY TRYING AGAIN!!!!! I am so excited and hope it happens soon!
> 
> :dust: to all you ladies!!!
> 
> YAY! YAY! now hop to it! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I have put him on a strict :sex: schedule :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> HAHA nice! I feel like i have the mentality of a guy now ever since TTC.
> Always looking for some :haha: But hubby sometimes is "too tired" or "just doesnt feel like it" sometimes....and im like what the hell is wrong with u!?
> 
> Hes gotten better ever since the MC's but i think he knows it is possible for us, and i dont think he really realized how much he really wanted a little one until he was babying me for the short time i was pregnant and getting excited for each step along the wayClick to expand...

My hubby is the same way! Since our loss he is just as excited and ready to be pregnant again and so he is just as into it as I am, or he at least acts like he is. I sometimes think he just does it because he knows how bad I want to be pregnant again....We will just have to see though but I told him we can't be doing this I am tired crap....your never too tired for that lol!


----------



## Little J

Bama-
I noticed we MC pretty much the same time.... have u gotten any Ov symptoms yet?

Mine is no where to be seen.... im thinking i wont OV until the time i did the 1st MC which was a week later than my normal Ov time (which was at CD25-CD27) THAT SEEMS LIKE FOREVER..... im on CD17 right now... Grr:growlmad:

not a patient person as you can tell :dohh:


----------



## bamagurl

I noticed I had some cm Thursday last week and I had some pains like ovulation pain, but i am not getting hopes up on anything happening this quickly. Before the mc I had longer cycles around 30-32 days but before I had my 11 month old I was 28 days so who knows how it will go back. I really am not that great at tracking everything, you ladies make it seem so easy!!!


----------



## Little J

bamagurl said:


> I noticed I had some cm Thursday last week and I had some pains like ovulation pain, but i am not getting hopes up on anything happening this quickly. Before the mc I had longer cycles around 30-32 days but before I had my 11 month old I was 28 days so who knows how it will go back. I really am not that great at tracking everything, you ladies make it seem so easy!!!

I just got off of EWCM, thats all i have the patients and time for, haha

Iv noticed CM but its just the basic creamy/white... but iv bee a tad crampy down there... so who knows what the hell my body is doing. I wish it printed out a "what im doing today" list so i have its agenda day by day :haha:


----------



## bamagurl

Little J said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> I noticed I had some cm Thursday last week and I had some pains like ovulation pain, but i am not getting hopes up on anything happening this quickly. Before the mc I had longer cycles around 30-32 days but before I had my 11 month old I was 28 days so who knows how it will go back. I really am not that great at tracking everything, you ladies make it seem so easy!!!
> 
> I just got off of EWCM, thats all i have the patients and time for, haha
> 
> Iv noticed CM but its just the basic creamy/white... but iv bee a tad crampy down there... so who knows what the hell my body is doing. I wish it printed out a "what im doing today" list so i have its agenda day by day :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah that is pretty much all I go by too but I am kinda lost on what it means? You ovulate after that right? OR you ovulate during the time you have ewcm? I know that is probably a dumb question I should already know the answer to....:haha:


----------



## Little J

bamagurl said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> I noticed I had some cm Thursday last week and I had some pains like ovulation pain, but i am not getting hopes up on anything happening this quickly. Before the mc I had longer cycles around 30-32 days but before I had my 11 month old I was 28 days so who knows how it will go back. I really am not that great at tracking everything, you ladies make it seem so easy!!!
> 
> I just got off of EWCM, thats all i have the patients and time for, haha
> 
> Iv noticed CM but its just the basic creamy/white... but iv bee a tad crampy down there... so who knows what the hell my body is doing. I wish it printed out a "what im doing today" list so i have its agenda day by day :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that is pretty much all I go by too but I am kinda lost on what it means? You ovulate after that right? OR you ovulate during the time you have ewcm? I know that is probably a dumb question I should already know the answer to....:haha:Click to expand...

There are no dumb questions... haha from my understanding when you first get EWCM, it means u will ovulate soon (ur body is prepping to make it easier for the swimmers to get to the fallopian tubes before u do) so the next day or so you will probably ov. They say when your EWCM is most abundant is the actual time u Ov. So as long as you get down to business around that time ur bases are covered. My EWCM lasts for like 3-4 days... so usually day 2 or day 3 for me is the most abundant


----------



## bamagurl

I may have missed it this time then....but I am SOOOO trying not to stress about it because I know the second I started stressing and obsessing it will take forever!


----------



## Little J

yes, DONT STRESS! i can be sucha stressful person, so i try and remain calm as well. Thats y i keep myself busy so i dont have time to stress! Or i go play with my dogs and take them to the dog park (i have a 2 year old aussie/blue heeler mix, her name is Quinn and i have a almost 2 year old black lab names Kaiya)

They honestly keep my hopes up and keep me optimistic for my future baby. I know its wierd to say that, but they honestly do....they are my best friends and my furry kids!


----------



## Hope1409

Well this morning I am having af cramps so I feel that shes going to show her nasty face sometime today :( If she does, I will start cycle 3 of clomid days 3-5 once again. I'm starting to get nervous because my doc only gave me 4 months worth of clomid so basically if cycle 3 doesnt work in May, then June is my last shot :( If I wasnt stressing enough before, I am even more now!


----------



## StayHopeful

Hope, fx for you! Don't give up until she shows!

I went in today for a scan 6dpo and I had a double ovulation but my lining is still thin (4.4mm). Did anyone have success with a thin lining?


----------



## bamagurl

Little J said:


> yes, DONT STRESS! i can be sucha stressful person, so i try and remain calm as well. Thats y i keep myself busy so i dont have time to stress! Or i go play with my dogs and take them to the dog park (i have a 2 year old aussie/blue heeler mix, her name is Quinn and i have a almost 2 year old black lab names Kaiya)
> 
> They honestly keep my hopes up and keep me optimistic for my future baby. I know its wierd to say that, but they honestly do....they are my best friends and my furry kids!

I completely understand! Our daughter and our 2 furbaby boys keep me going! I have a corgi (Rascal) and a chocolate lab (Marley) and our almost 1 year old keeps us going! I may be stressed once/if af comes but for now I am just relaxing and enjoying everything happening in my life right now. I know it will happen soon enough....for all of us


----------



## Little J

StayHopeful said:


> Hope, fx for you! Don't give up until she shows!
> 
> I went in today for a scan 6dpo and I had a double ovulation but my lining is still thin (4.4mm). Did anyone have success with a thin lining?

I am not sure if i have a thin lining or not. I am thinking i may as my AF before my MC's were rather light and only lasted for a few days (just me assuming..) Does your Dr. think they need to up your clomid dosage? Bc that should be helping proliferate your uterine lining!

I personally self prescribed baby aspirin which helps get blood flow to your uterus to try and help it thicken and i also started eating soy nuts in the first few days of my cycle to help thicken my uterine lining as well (eating soy is the natural way to help thicken the uterus...it works like Clomid)


----------



## cancerlib

StayHopeful said:


> Hope, fx for you! Don't give up until she shows!
> 
> I went in today for a scan 6dpo and I had a double ovulation but my lining is still thin (4.4mm). Did anyone have success with a thin lining?

Hey StayHopeful, you can start taking Vit E, I learnt it helps thicken the lining. There are so many other natural things u can try, u can google and read up some.


----------



## cancerlib

cancerlib said:


> Hey StayHopeful, you can start taking Vit E, I learnt it helps thicken the lining. There are so many other natural things u can try, u can google and read up some.

Dunno if u can get palm oil, learnt its the best form of natural vitE, 2tablespoon first thing in the morning b4 food or drink everyday.


----------



## StayHopeful

Is palm oil something I'd get at a vitamin shop or something?


----------



## Hope1409

The wait is over for me. The witch arrived....right on time. Looks like I will be starting round 3 of clomid on Sunday. Praying 3rd times the charm because after this one I only have one more refill left.....at least it's making me ovulate right. that gives me some hope to cling too :/


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Sorry to hear about the witch Hope! :hugs:


----------



## cancerlib

StayHopeful said:


> Is palm oil something I'd get at a vitamin shop or something?

Nope, u get palm oil at a food store. Its a cooking oil.


----------



## cancerlib

Hope1409 said:


> The wait is over for me. The witch arrived....right on time. Looks like I will be starting round 3 of clomid on Sunday. Praying 3rd times the charm because after this one I only have one more refill left.....at least it's making me ovulate right. that gives me some hope to cling too :/

So sorry the witch got u dear, praying 3rd time's a charm for u....*hugs*


----------



## Hope1409

xopiinkiieox said:


> Sorry to hear about the witch Hope! :hugs:

Thanks. Shes just been spotting today which never happens to me. Usually when shes here, shes not shy. I have to wait to see what tomorrow brings because if it gets heavy tomorrow, then that will be cd1 for me. Just worried about taking clomid on the wrong day.


----------



## StayHopeful

I tried to find palm oil at the grocery store but no luck so I bought vitamin e pills. Fx it's not too little too late!


----------



## cancerlib

StayHopeful said:


> I tried to find palm oil at the grocery store but no luck so I bought vitamin e pills. Fx it's not too little too late!

Fx'ed for u dear


----------



## Madeline

hi everyone

i have just started my mc. I was 6 weeks pregnant. I would love to try again straight away and it would be great to join you all.

good luck to everyone :flower:

madeline xx


----------



## ghuber

Hey everyone I need some support. I am feeling very frustrated this morning. 
I had a mc on January 3 at 5 wks. My NP suggested that my husband and I wait 2 cycles to start trying again. 
We started trying again in March. The first pregnancy was so easy. All I did was say "let's get pregnant" and poof a few weeks later I got BFP...2 days later I'm in the ER. 
Anyways, last month we were very diligent...every day that we were "suppose" to. Well, AF showed up. I feel like it's a slap in the face. My body took forever to regulate after the MC and now I'm finally ready and nothings happening. 
It doesn't make it any easier that I'm a Nurse and work in a female dominated environment and 6 yes 6 of my coworkers have announced pregnancies since I MC'd. 

Oh well, more trying this month hopefully we will get some good news in June. 

Thanks for reading! I really just needed to rant somewhere...my sister-in-law just had my niece on the 2nd. She's who I usually rant too, but I can't bog her down now, can I? 

Here's to BFP!!!! Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## StayHopeful

So sorry for your loss, madeline!

And ghuber, I'm sorry for your loss and how frustrated you are feeling. I can relate, I also mc in January at 5 weeks after getting my bfp the first month of trying. We started trying again fairly quickly but I found out I had PCOS and wasn't o'ing do I started a clomid cycle in March. I felt like I did everything right and I was so convinced I was pregnant, so I was really gutted when AF showed up.

This is a great place to rant, the ladies here are so sweet and supportive. I am so sorry for your loss and fx for your bfp in June! :dust:


----------



## Old Bear

ghuber said:


> Hey everyone I need some support. I am feeling very frustrated this morning.
> I had a mc on January 3 at 5 wks. My NP suggested that my husband and I wait 2 cycles to start trying again.
> We started trying again in March. The first pregnancy was so easy. All I did was say "let's get pregnant" and poof a few weeks later I got BFP...2 days later I'm in the ER.
> Anyways, last month we were very diligent...every day that we were "suppose" to. Well, AF showed up. I feel like it's a slap in the face. My body took forever to regulate after the MC and now I'm finally ready and nothings happening.
> It doesn't make it any easier that I'm a Nurse and work in a female dominated environment and 6 yes 6 of my coworkers have announced pregnancies since I MC'd.
> 
> Oh well, more trying this month hopefully we will get some good news in June.
> 
> Thanks for reading! I really just needed to rant somewhere...my sister-in-law just had my niece on the 2nd. She's who I usually rant too, but I can't bog her down now, can I?
> 
> Here's to BFP!!!! Good Luck Everyone!

You sound almost exactly like me! My MC was at the start of Feb at 7 weeks and we were told to wait a month which we did, and now I have had 2 cycles where we have done everything we could and I am not pregnant. Its driving me nuts. Like literally, Im going crazy!

And since my MC I know 10 people (yes, really, 10!!) who have announced pregnancies. Its enough to drive anyone over the edge who wants a baby, nevermind someone who has just suffered a MC.

I dont know how to make it better for you, I cant for myself. Just know you arent alone x


----------



## Madeline

hi ghuber sorry for your loss :hugs: just hang in there, it sounds like you are doing all the right things timing wise and you are obviously able to conceive so its just about playing the odds at this stage. I have my fingers crossed for you. :flower:

hi stay hopeful thanks :flower: :hugs:

to anyone who can help - I was wondering how long is a mc meant to go on for? and how do you know that it was successful?


Madeline xxx


----------



## Old Bear

Hi Madeline, so sorry for your loss. 

Every MC is different, I know some ladies who only bled for a few days, whereas I bled for over a week. 

Are you in the UK or USA? Have you been seen by your doctor? I&#8217;m in the UK and I had a scan which told me how much clotting I had left to pass (by the time my scan came I had already lost the baby and sac). 

Once you register negative on a pregnancy test that is usually good enough for UK doctors to release you with no further treatment. 

Hope you are ok, from your posts you seem to be doing quite well. Mine was 3 months ago and I&#8217;m only recently starting to feel like me again.


----------



## Little J

My first early MC in march was just like my normal AF.... lasted 3-4 days and was semi-light (i never get heavy AF) but my April early MC (both MC were at 5 weeks along) was a really heavy one... but lasted for 4 days..... 

My first MC i also Ov'd a week later than i normally would, and this morning i just woke up with EWCM!!! that means i am Oving the same as i did with my normal cycle! Wahoo!! Im excited!!

hope i finally get some a sticky bean this time around :happydance:

Welcome to the new ladies!! So sorry for the losses, never a good experience....but to be honest i wouldnt have been able to be emotionally restored if it werent for the ladies on here!


----------



## helpmeplzz

Can i join you ladies?? I had MC on 20th of March ERPC on 23rd of April Positive OPK on May 1st and 2n, a negative on the 3rd but only babydanced on friday 4th of May, What you ladies think did i miss that eggy??? ADVICE please, thank you.x


----------



## Madeline

hi old bear and Little J thanks for sharing your experiences I really appreciate it :hugs::hugs:

I am ok. Last night was not so great pain wise but today has been fine just tired. Not alot of bleeding today though so might take a few days to resolve. 

Fingers crossed for BFP's! we deserve them :hugs:

Madeline xxx

ps old bear i am in australia, i have a gyno i will ask her if i should have myself checked out thks of the advice xx


----------



## Little J

helpmeplzz said:


> Can i join you ladies?? I had MC on 20th of March ERPC on 23rd of April Positive OPK on May 1st and 2n, a negative on the 3rd but only babydanced on friday 4th of May, What you ladies think did i miss that eggy??? ADVICE please, thank you.x

Theres always a chance! But dont be dissapointed if it doesnt happen this month.... its always best to BD before your Ov so the spermies have time to get into the tube before the egg drops down so it has time to fertilize. (those poor little spermies have so many obsticles to get that eggy they have been longing for)


----------



## doggylover

Hi ladies, I'm new to this forum but thought this would be a god place to start. I am ttc after an early mc in January. I have very irregular cycles (only 2 AF since January) so use opk constantly from 2 weeks after AF until after I am 99% sure ovulation has passed. My last AF was in early April, so I am now 4.5 weeks into my cycle, and should be ovulating some time this week if I stick to my semi-normal pattern. Ive just started using bbt as well to give me a bit more peace of mind.


----------



## Madeline

hi everyone how r you all going today? 

Hi doggielover good luck this month :hugs:
Helpmepls sorry for your loss but i hope you will succeed this month :hugs:

things ok here still in bed w flu but dragged myself out of bed to walk the dogs this afternoon. Have no idea how things will go this month and wat effect the mc will have on my cycle. My gyno said I will be testing on day 9 as usual in anticipation of ovulating day10, trying not to think about it right now hopefully all will be well. 

good luck this month everyone :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## Little J

Im doing fine, im feeling kinda crampy tho which i find interesting.... maybe its just Ov symptoms....but to be honest who knows whats going on after a MC (especially 2 one right after another!) I am just eager to get either a BFP or AF! (yes you heard me right..... actually wont be upset if i get the witch)

Doggylover- have you talked to your Dr. about if there is anything you can take to regulate your cycle? I just read about red raspberry leaf tea.... thats a natural way to help with that!


----------



## Madeline

hi guys thought you might find this interesting :)

"In 1999, a group of researchers at Liverpool Hospital in the UK, one of the largest miscarriage clinics in the world, examined the histories of more than 700 of their patients in whom no cause of recurrent miscarriage could be found.

As you can see in their results in the table below, even when a couple have experienced several miscarriages, there is a very high probability that their next pregnancy will go to term:

Chance of next pregnancy going to term based on age and miscarriage history:

Age 
(years}	Number of previous miscarriages
2 3 4 5
20	92	90	88	85
25	89	86	82	79
30	84	80	76	71
35	77	73	68	62
40	69	64	58	52
45	60	54	48	42

Brigham et al . Human Reproduction 1999

ps numbers 2 3 4 5 start above second column they represent number of miscarriages

Madeline xxx


----------



## StayHopeful

Is anyone else having a hard time with Mother's Day coming up, or is it just me? :cry:


----------



## Jen02004

I am dreading mothers day! At this point in time it is just a day to remind me of what I don't have. I will be 12 dpo on mothers day so maybe I will get a mothers day bfp!! Not gonna get my hopes up, but it's definitely something to dream about!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

We are still mothers to our angels! I'm sure they will be sending love and dust to us on Sunday! <3


----------



## MrsClark

helpmeplzz said:


> Can i join you ladies?? I had MC on 20th of March ERPC on 23rd of April Positive OPK on May 1st and 2n, a negative on the 3rd but only babydanced on friday 4th of May, What you ladies think did i miss that eggy??? ADVICE please, thank you.x

Anything is possible. As J said it is best to bd right before you o. :hugs: Hope everything works out for you sweetheart


----------



## MrsClark

I am still keeping my fingers crossed for each of you. I read through these posts and it breaks my heart because I know how devastating a mc is. :cry: Keep the faith girls you will get your sticky bean. :hugs: I love you all :kiss:


----------



## Hope1409

Yeah Mother's Day is going to be really depressing because this year I would have had a one month old to celebrate with :( I cannot believe that I am coming up on my one year mark for ttc. It really breaks my heart and makes me wonder if things are ever going to go right. I miss seeing the smile on my husbands face and each month crushes him as much as it does me. :(


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm glad I'm not alone but I hate that we all have to go through this. I thought I was doing better about my mc but this week seems to really be hitting me hard. We would have found out what we were having this week. I haven't done any shipping for mothers day gifts because I just can't face it yet. Getting cards was hard enough, I was standing there crying in the grocery store.


----------



## Hope1409

omg card shopping was horrible. I was at target and all i could look at was "mommy to be" cards thinking how cute would it have been if dh had gotten me this card. :( this whole process is just one big roller coaster emotionally and physically. I am really glad that we all have each other as a support system. People "not ttc" think its so easy, but really, it's not. we had to learn the hard way but in the end we will get that bundle of joy in our arms and it will mean that much more to us!


----------



## Josie1999

i completely agree....mothers day is going to be so tough and i wonder if people will realize how tough it will be for us girls


----------



## cancerlib

I guess no need of wasting my test. AF is due today and I can feel her on her way already:nope:


----------



## Little J

You dont know that! and your an advocate of "its not over til AF shows herself!" 

I do envy u a bit with atleast knowing your cycle again! I feel kinda lost since i have had a normal cycle since January....


----------



## cancerlib

Little J said:


> You dont know that! and your an advocate of "its not over til AF shows herself!"
> 
> I do envy u a bit with atleast knowing your cycle again! I feel kinda lost since i have had a normal cycle since January....

&#8467;&#9786;&#8467; at been an advocate. The wait is over,she's here already.
Knowing my cycle is the most devastating for me. Knowing I did all I could and still getting a BFN is really heartbreaking.
When there's life,there's hope! Am keeping my head high! On to June for me, goodluck to the rest of you.


----------



## Little J

cancerlib said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> You dont know that! and your an advocate of "its not over til AF shows herself!"
> 
> I do envy u a bit with atleast knowing your cycle again! I feel kinda lost since i have had a normal cycle since January....
> 
> &#8467;&#9786;&#8467; at been an advocate. The wait is over,she's here already.
> Knowing my cycle is the most devastating for me. Knowing I did all I could and still getting a BFN is really heartbreaking.
> When there's life,there's hope! Am keeping my head high! On to June for me, goodluck to the rest of you.Click to expand...

BOOOOO to AF :growlmad:

I swear, itll happen right when ur at ur wits end.... maybe ull end up with 2 sticky beanies!! how cool would that be!?


----------



## StayHopeful

Sorry, cancerlib! :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Looks like I'm joining you cancerlib, AF is due today and my temp is down this morning.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hi :wave: wondered if i can join the group? Sorry for everyones losses :hugs: Im currently on CD9, we managed to conceive #1 after 17 months of TTC only to have a miscarriage at 5wks 1 day. Im trying to keep a PMA that we managed to get the :spermy: to the egg but then i have those thoughts that if it took 17months this time how long will it be this time IF it happens again :shrug: The cycle we conceived i had quite a late O and don't know if that makes any difference, I had stopped taking agnus castus, finished the last of the wellwoman vitamins and just had flax seed oil and honey and cinnamon. I was also using the persona monitor the first time (i suppose being positive the monitor has a 100% success rate :haha:) 
I have an appointment with ob/gyn tomorrow morning - i had originally booked the appoinment to confirm pregnancy etc but now i want to go for any help with TTC, i just don't really know the kind of things i should be asking him :nope: i have printed off the charts from FF (have only charted for 6 months). My OH is having a SA which he is taking on Wednesday to a conception clinic.
I have so many questions going round my head at the minute i may go mad :wacko:


----------



## Old Bear

cancerlib said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> You dont know that! and your an advocate of "its not over til AF shows herself!"
> 
> I do envy u a bit with atleast knowing your cycle again! I feel kinda lost since i have had a normal cycle since January....
> 
> &#8467;&#9786;&#8467; at been an advocate. The wait is over,she's here already.
> *Knowing my cycle is the most devastating for me. Knowing I did all I could and still getting a BFN is really heartbreaking.*
> When there's life,there's hope! Am keeping my head high! On to June for me, goodluck to the rest of you.Click to expand...

That is exactly how I feel, I am like clockwork, and I know we DTD at the perfect time, yet nothing is happening!!

CD12 for me today, trying to not think about the next few days. Just got back from a lovely few days away which seems to have really helped me and my hubby to get back on track, just a bit sad to be home now!

Hope you are all well!


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies....so is anyone else dreading the fact that tomorrow is mothers day :/ It's going to be really tough but after all we have been through, we have become stronger human beings and can survive anything!!

I am cd8 today, finished my last pill of clomid yesterday. DH and i are going to do the bd every other day starting tonight. I am in a bit of a dilema and don't know which route to go. During my fertile week, we are going to be traveling so I am not sure if I should just do without opk's this cycle and go with the flow...or should i take them along with me? I don't know which approach to take so i dont feel guilty in "wasting" a month with clomid, you know?


----------



## StayHopeful

I am definitely struggling with the mothers day thing! I asked my mom to come visit because that way I can focus on her and we're trying to keep it low key this year, but it will still be really rough. You're right though, this just makes us stronger!


----------



## Madeline

hi guys

I am finally out of bed after an awful flu and mc symptoms. I hope you are all staying positive because I am feeling extremely optimistic for us all :hugs: 

I am on CD8 so I am supposed to start doing it. Nervous but committed is how I am feeling.

How is everyone going? Anyone testing soon?

Madeline xx


----------



## Little J

i will be testing this weekend..... but im not feeling as positive as i was before.... my symptoms arent kicking in like they normally do when i get my BFP. But if AF arrives then atleast ill have normal AF to go off of from there.

I do have alot of creamy/white CM.... never had that much before... not sure if this is a good sign or not?


----------



## bamagurl

Well ladies I am starting to feel crazy....which doesn't take a lot to do haha. I took a test this morning & no surprise really but I am starting to feel like "symptoms" are all in my head. The only thing I can really do is wait for af and just not think about it. Which hopefully this week will be somewhat easy, our dd's first birthday party is this weekend so preparing & making decorations for that. Just needed to vent some since there is no one else to talk to about it.


----------



## Little J

i know, im not feeling as hopeful about this cycle either even tho i know theres still plenty of time for it to happen but im just not feeling it you know?

i guess im just waiting for AF... but that would be kinda exciting bc then i can start my raspberry leaf tea and maybe soy?


----------



## bamagurl

You are still in the running. With my first pregnancy I didn't have any symptoms. I woke up and realized I was 2 days late and took a test and bam there it was! Your not out till af comes :)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

AF is due soon for me...took tests Saturday (FMU, BFN), Sunday (late afternoon, BFN), and this morning (FMU, BFN). Boo! I have very similar symptoms to my first BFP, so I will be surprised if this isn't a BFP...

Getting AF type cramps today though, so I'm super confused! :shrug: Guess only time will tell...and now that I'm thinking I might get a BFP, I'm terrified of another MC. It's never ending isn't it?? The worry and fear...?


----------



## bamagurl

xopiinkiieox said:


> AF is due soon for me...took tests Saturday (FMU, BFN), Sunday (late afternoon, BFN), and this morning (FMU, BFN). Boo! I have very similar symptoms to my first BFP, so I will be surprised if this isn't a BFP...
> 
> Getting AF type cramps today though, so I'm super confused! :shrug: Guess only time will tell...and now that I'm thinking I might get a BFP, I'm terrified of another MC. It's never ending isn't it?? The worry and fear...?

That is how I am! I was almost sure I was pregnant but the tests say no! I guess it is easier for me to think I am just going crazy instead of thinking the tests are wrong! 

Fingers crossed for you! I think after losing your little one the worry and fear just becomes the new normal.


----------



## Little J

I dont think we will EVER not worry until the little ones in our arms. Kinda sucks.... itd be nice to enjoy pregnancy not be worried every 2 seconds!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks bama - and I'm about 2 days ahead of my ticker...so, I'd think a BFP would show up by now. My last BFP showed up on an IC at 12dpo, not even FMU! :dohh: FX for you as well! :hugs:

J - that's exactly what I feel, just didn't realize it until you said it!! I will never NOT worry now...and I can't help it. It's hard when DH says to "relax" about it, because I honestly don't know how! :shrug: FX for you...hoping your BFP and rainbow baby are just around the corner! :hugs:


----------



## Old Bear

I agree with you all, I don&#8217;t think I will ever enjoy a pregnancy now for worrying. And TTC is horrible!

I am ovulating today. Had EWCM and +OPK yesterday, DTD Sunday night and this morning. Please please please spermies find my egg!! I&#8217;m losing hope. No idea how I will make it through the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Little J

we always seem to make it thru the 2WW, its not easy.... but we manage! I dont even know how im going to make it for a few more days before testing! i feel like theres an elephant in the room, and it wants me to pee on it! :haha:


----------



## Old Bear

:rofl:

Do you think I could sleep for 2 solid weeks??


----------



## Little J

Old Bear said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Do you think I could sleep for 2 solid weeks??

awww, the 2 week hybernation! :haha: how that would be nice

im finding things to keep busy... like re-PAINTING MY CABINETS! pain in the butt if u ask me... BUT it does keep my mind off of thinking about POAS or anything involved with that


----------



## Old Bear

It doesnt matter what Im doing, Im ALWAYS dwelling on TTC! :dohh:


----------



## Little J

take a looksy!!

FMU this morning and popped up in 3ish minutes.

SUPER SUPER faint but what do you think? it looks a little better in person

I am going to get my blood drawn today to get my progesterone levels checked (thats what my DR. after my recent MC) and i want to get the results back for tomorrow so i can get supplements if i need to before the weekend! i always lose my babies a few days to a week after a missed AF so i dont have a lot of time! I would like the line to be darker before i went in but it should show up on a blood test right now for a + pregnancy, right?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0086.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I definitely see the line!! Congrats!! :hugs:

AF got me again this cycle....out for the month! :nope:


----------



## Little J

xopiinkiieox said:


> I definitely see the line!! Congrats!! :hugs:
> 
> AF got me again this cycle....out for the month! :nope:

Thanks! IM jsut scared im gunna lose the little bean again... or my body is playing sick tricks :nope:

sorry the damn broad got you :growlmad: are you going to try other stuff this cycle to try and help for a BFP?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

PMA...this has to be your forever baby! I've got everything crossed for you!! Hopefully since you know what may have caused MCs, you can be sure your forever baby is here! :hugs:

We have been using OPKs, and this is the second cycle after MC that ended in AF. So, I dunno. I honestly feel like throwing in the towel some days. It's just insanely frustrating to feel like I'm constantly waiting on disappointment to arrive. I act like a pregnant person - vitamins, no alcohol, no caffeine, lots more healthy food...and for what? A bunch of BFNs? Gah!


----------



## bamagurl

I see something!! I hope this little bean is your sticky bean! Keep us updated :D


----------



## Little J

xopiinkiieox said:


> PMA...this has to be your forever baby! I've got everything crossed for you!! Hopefully since you know what may have caused MCs, you can be sure your forever baby is here! :hugs:
> 
> We have been using OPKs, and this is the second cycle after MC that ended in AF. So, I dunno. I honestly feel like throwing in the towel some days. It's just insanely frustrating to feel like I'm constantly waiting on disappointment to arrive. I act like a pregnant person - vitamins, no alcohol, no caffeine, lots more healthy food...and for what? A bunch of BFNs? Gah!

i know what you mean.... i felt taht way before i got my first BFP, and now it seems like dejavu over and over with getting excited about BFP but losing the baby not too long after.... makes me feel like i can never carry to full term. Like Hubby this morning, we werent jumping for joy like you normally would be when u find a BFP, bc we are just like feeling like it may end like the others just bc thats all we know for the past 3 months!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:hugs: I can't imagine...I'm sure it will be hard for you to relax at first, but once bean sticks and everything is healthy, I think you will enjoy hitting your milestones and being pregnant! There may always be some worry, but I honestly think (and hope!) that there's a way for those of us who have had MCs to enjoy a pregnancy!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats and best of luck, j! Fx for you!


----------



## MrsClark

How is all my sweet ladies doing? :hugs: Still rooting for all of you


----------



## Hope1409

Congrats J!!!! Hi Mrs.Clark, how are you doing? How is the pregnancy so far? Any morning sickness? Have you found out the sex of the baby yet or is it too soon?

AFM - nothing new. Started round 3 of clomid, waiting to ovulate any day now. Been having a very stressful month so far, so I hope it hasn't messed anything up internally, lol. Time will tell...just tired of the roller coaster ride ya know?!?


----------



## Little J

thanks hope!

Im doing ok MrsClark. I got my other BFP! You are progressing so well so happy for u!

I got my blood drawn yesterday to get my progesterone looked at but itll take 72 hours to get results which means not til monday! im afraid its cutting it close or is too late to get supplements if i need them.... 

my best friend just told me lastnight shes 5.5 weeks pregnant and im SO happy for her! We always talked about being pregnant at the same time, but with my track record im terrified ill be even MORE crushed if i lose this baby. it just feels like dejavu with emotions and i dunno if ill ever get to feel excited about being pregnant...


----------



## Little J

So the Dr. prescribed me with 200mg Prometrium (progesterone supplement) until the results come back for my progesterone levels. I really hope this helps! I can atleast breath over the weekend and not fear as much for not being able to help anything if indeed my progesterone levels are low


----------



## MrsClark

Hope1409 said:


> Congrats J!!!! Hi Mrs.Clark, how are you doing? How is the pregnancy so far? Any morning sickness? Have you found out the sex of the baby yet or is it too soon?
> 
> AFM - nothing new. Started round 3 of clomid, waiting to ovulate any day now. Been having a very stressful month so far, so I hope it hasn't messed anything up internally, lol. Time will tell...just tired of the roller coaster ride ya know?!?

Hopefully things will change soon for you :hugs: I wish I knew the sex of the baby but it will be at least 4-6 weeks before my next scan. The pregnancy has went well so far. Main thing I have struggled with is low blood pressure. That should go away soon I hope


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks Mrs.Clark, I got my smiley today cd15 so the next few days are crucial lol. We are traveling on Monday so it looks like I will be waking up at 4am to dtd, otherwise we will miss Monday completely due to the flight schedule. I gotta do what I gotta do. :thumbup:

Hopefully your blood pressure will stabilize soon and you can continue to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. My sisters friend with all 3 of her pregnancies, had severe dehydration. She would check herself into the ER once a week to get plugged to an IV. I believe it went away after the first trimester. I can't wait to find out what your having!!! 4 weeks will fly by soon! Hopefully when you announce the sex, I can announce my bfp, haha that would be amazing! :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats on your smiley and good luck, hope! I finished my last Clomid pill today, since I took it days 5-9 this time and took the lower dose, not sure if/when I'll o. I'll wait a day or two and then start opks. I have been sooooo cranky this month on Clomid! Not really any other side effects, but I cant believe how irritable I've been. DH isn't a big fan either... :nope:


----------



## Little J

just got my progesterone results back. They are low/borderline at 8! GEEZ! no wonder my pregnancies didnt last longer than a few days to a week after a missed AF

I am SOOOO glad to have asked to be put on supplements right away. Now i have to just take them once a day until 12 weeks i think? 

PLEASE BABY STICK!!! Mommy is trying to do all she can to let you see the world!!


----------



## bamagurl

Congrats Little J! So excited for you!


----------



## MrsClark

How is all of my beautiful ladies doing? Sending lots of love and hugs your way


----------



## Hope1409

MrsClark said:


> How is all of my beautiful ladies doing? Sending lots of love and hugs your way

It is soooo great to hear from you!!! You havent forgotten about all us ttc-ers lol. :happydance: How are you coming along with your pregnancy? Do you know what you are having yet? 

Nothing new to report with me. I finished my 4th round of clomid. That's all the doc had given me so if i dont get my bfp, i gotta go in and see him to discuss what the next steps are. I am really thrilled you checked back in with us.....we miss you!!! :hugs:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Still plugging along unsuccessfully here! Boo... :shrug:


----------



## StayHopeful

AF showed again today. I knew I was out yesterday after my temp dropped, I had a good cry about it and and then decided that I just need a break. We're still going to ttc this cycle, but my doctor isn't going to monitor me since I responded really well to the 25mg of Clomid so he doesn't feel like I need to do scans this time around. I gave my thermometer, opks, and hpts to my best friend tonight and she's going to hide them from me this cycle. She also put a password that I don't know on my phone app so I can't track my cm or symptoms or anything. I think I'm also going to take a BnB break. We're still going to bd every other day once AF is gone, but I feel like ttc has completely taken over my life and I can't handle another disappointing day like yesterday. I need a month where everything doesn't revolve around ttc. So I wish all of you the best of luck, hopefully when I check back in I'll see a whole bunch of :bfp:, maybe even mine!


----------



## Little J

XO and stay- hang in there.... when u least expect it, BANG youll be knocked up. I know its hard to do but try not to let TTC run your life, it makes it seem like it drags on. I wish good luck for u both on the next cycle and youll be your BFP defo in the next couple months!:hugs:


----------



## Old Bear

xopiinkiieox said:


> Still plugging along unsuccessfully here! Boo... :shrug:

Me too.


----------



## Madeline

hi everyone

sorry for your losses,:hugs: it is a hard time after all the excitement and anticipation and then the shock that it is over. I had my first mc about 6 weeks ago now at 5.5 wks. I am 1DPO tomoro and very hopefully for us all that we will succeed. I would love to join u in the wait:)

So :dust::dust::dust: to you all and I can't wait to hear about your BFP's this cycle. :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## MrsClark

Hope1409 said:


> MrsClark said:
> 
> 
> How is all of my beautiful ladies doing? Sending lots of love and hugs your way
> 
> It is soooo great to hear from you!!! You havent forgotten about all us ttc-ers lol. :happydance: How are you coming along with your pregnancy? Do you know what you are having yet?
> 
> Nothing new to report with me. I finished my 4th round of clomid. That's all the doc had given me so if i dont get my bfp, i gotta go in and see him to discuss what the next steps are. I am really thrilled you checked back in with us.....we miss you!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I would never forget my beautiful ladies :hugs: Its coming along good so far. I have my next us on 6/28. I am really hoping you will get your bfp soon :hugs: I miss all of you as well. I am always keeping my fingers crossed for each of you. Sending each of you all my love, prayers, and hugs.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I'm on day 33 of a 28 day cycle, with 4 BFNs...not sure what's going on!


----------



## MrsClark

xopiinkiieox said:


> I'm on day 33 of a 28 day cycle, with 4 BFNs...not sure what's going on!

I hope you get your bfp :hugs: I got bad news from my doc today. I had the quad screen and it came back with a 1:25 chance of down syndrome. :sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2:I just don't even know what to think. I have to go to a high risk doctor for a us and I guess we will take it from there. Its ironic how things happen. You worry about conceiving, then you worry about a mc till you hit your second tri, then you get a whole new set of worries after that. I am praying to god I get in to see the high risk doc this week. No matter what happens I will love the baby its just hard not knowing if you have a healthy baby or not. I love you girls and i am praying for all of us. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thinking of you Mrs. Hope you get good news. :hugs:


----------



## Little J

MrsClark said:


> xopiinkiieox said:
> 
> 
> I'm on day 33 of a 28 day cycle, with 4 BFNs...not sure what's going on!
> 
> I hope you get your bfp :hugs: I got bad news from my doc today. I had the quad screen and it came back with a 1:25 chance of down syndrome. :sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2:I just don't even know what to think. I have to go to a high risk doctor for a us and I guess we will take it from there. Its ironic how things happen. You worry about conceiving, then you worry about a mc till you hit your second tri, then you get a whole new set of worries after that. I am praying to god I get in to see the high risk doc this week. No matter what happens I will love the baby its just hard not knowing if you have a healthy baby or not. I love you girls and i am praying for all of us. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

well its not confirmed yet. We have some friends that had tried for 3-4 years TTC and were even using hormones. Finally they decided to stop the hormones bc it was getting too much and all of a sudden they got pregnant on their own, then they found out the baby has Downs. She is SUCH a cute little baby and they couldnt be happier to finally have a baby.

I know either way you will be filled with joy to have a little one, but i know its hard to take to know the baby might have special needs. Stay positive hun, 1:25 chance is still a broad chance. I think everthing will work out well for you :hugs:


----------



## MrsClark

Got a call from the high risk docs office. I go in tomorrow at 11:00 for a level II us and then they take it from there. :cry::cry: I will feel better when I know either way.


----------



## Hope1409

Good luck Mrs.Clark....stay strong and be positive!!! We are all here for you :)


----------



## MrsClark

the us showed no markers for downs, of course those stab happy docs still want to do an amnio but I am not sure about having that done. They are going to repeat the us again in 2 weeks I guess because I opted out of the amnio. I did find out its a boy :happydance:


----------



## Hope1409

MrsClark said:


> the us showed no markers for downs, of course those stab happy docs still want to do an amnio but I am not sure about having that done. They are going to repeat the us again in 2 weeks I guess because I opted out of the amnio. I did find out its a boy :happydance:

Yaaaaay!!!!! Hugs and cheers all around!!!! :hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

That's great!!


----------



## Little J

MrsClark said:


> the us showed no markers for downs, of course those stab happy docs still want to do an amnio but I am not sure about having that done. They are going to repeat the us again in 2 weeks I guess because I opted out of the amnio. I did find out its a boy :happydance:

YAY! see i told you everything was going to be alright :thumbup:

YAY for baby boy!!!:happydance:

ps. getting an amnio would freak me out too! i dont want to put my babys fait in the other hand of another person, i think i watch too much tv bc iv heard how some women have lost their babies due to infection from getting an amnio


----------



## Little J

i wouldnt have said that tho if u were getting one :dohh:


----------



## MrsClark

Little J said:


> MrsClark said:
> 
> 
> the us showed no markers for downs, of course those stab happy docs still want to do an amnio but I am not sure about having that done. They are going to repeat the us again in 2 weeks I guess because I opted out of the amnio. I did find out its a boy :happydance:
> 
> YAY! see i told you everything was going to be alright :thumbup:
> 
> YAY for baby boy!!!:happydance:
> 
> ps. getting an amnio would freak me out too! i dont want to put my babys fait in the other hand of another person, i think i watch too much tv bc iv heard how some women have lost their babies due to infection from getting an amnioClick to expand...

the high risk doc said the mc risk is 1:200 and thats not including the women who don't lose their baby but have bad effects such as fluid leaking and infection. I know that its the only way for any woman (other than a cvs) to completely rule out downs and the other disorders and that applies to everyone including the women who have normal quad screens. they will not move me from high risk due to the refusal of the amnio so I guess for now I will get more ultrasounds lol. unless my ob doc changes his i have one on the 28th and another one to monitor the growth and all that good stuff the third week in july.


----------



## MrsClark

How is all of my beautiful ladies


----------



## Little J

MrsClark said:


> How is all of my beautiful ladies

its been a long time since someone has posted in here!

Im doing well! hit 14 weeks today! Everything is going well, i get to hear my LO's HB on our doppler at home anytime i want and its amazing! 

My 16 week apt is Aug. 14th and on the 17th we have a private scan planned to find out the gender. 

how about you?! Are u finding out the gender?


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, it sooo great to hear from you both....you haven't forgotten about us, lol!!! Well I wish I was doing better. I had 4 rounds of clomid that helped me ovulate better but no bfp so I got an HSG done about 3 weeks ago. HSG showed tubal patency but dilated (hydro) so basically my tubes are not functioning 100% and I will most likely need IVF :cry: I went to see an RE last week and he did a vag ultrasound and couldn't see anything wrong with the tubes. He said that if the hydro was severe enough and fluid filled (which is toxic to an embryo trying to implant), he would be able to see it. So I will be doing 2 rounds of IUI with clomid and if still no success, I will be moving on to IVF. I never ever thought it would come to this, especially given I fell pregnant so easily the first time. Makes me wonder if that miscarriage is what caused something to go wrong with my tubes. My world is very dark, sad and full of lots of tears. I feel like anything can can go wrong, always happens to me and dh....just waiting for the tides to turn.

How are you ladies coming along....how exciting finding out the sex!!!! Please do share when you ladies find out :)


----------



## janelleybean

Hi ladies. I am new to this sort of thing. My husband and I were blessed with a son back in 2010 and decided to try again (hoping for a girl) this year. We were over the moon excited when we found out that we were pregnant in May, but I miscarried at 5 weeks. So, it's been sort of rough. We decided to start trying again this month. My periods have been sort of bananas lately. They were usually every 24 days, but since the MC they range from 25-28. So, no idea when I'm ovulating. I've been following a fertility calculator calendar on a website, to see when I ovulate, which was either yesterday or this coming Wednesday. We've just been bedding like crazy hoping we get lucky this month. According to the website I am on CD13. I'm not too sure what all of this means, but I'm hoping we conceive. I've read that they call a pregnancy after a miscarriage a "rainbow pregnancy". I need a rainbow pregnancy. I'm trying not to stress or put too much thought into it, but it's so hard. I'm scared I will miscarry again or not conceive. We got pregnant so easy with our son, as well as in May. Yesterday I was experiencing some mild period like cramps which I know is supposed to be a sign of ovulation, but I really don't pay that much attention to my body, unless we're trying to conceive. It seems like I notice every little thing now and put entirely too much thought into it. Good luck to everyone, and hopefully we all get BFP's and have healthy pregnancies. :flower:


----------



## Little J

Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies, it sooo great to hear from you both....you haven't forgotten about us, lol!!! Well I wish I was doing better. I had 4 rounds of clomid that helped me ovulate better but no bfp so I got an HSG done about 3 weeks ago. HSG showed tubal patency but dilated (hydro) so basically my tubes are not functioning 100% and I will most likely need IVF :cry: I went to see an RE last week and he did a vag ultrasound and couldn't see anything wrong with the tubes. He said that if the hydro was severe enough and fluid filled (which is toxic to an embryo trying to implant), he would be able to see it. So I will be doing 2 rounds of IUI with clomid and if still no success, I will be moving on to IVF. I never ever thought it would come to this, especially given I fell pregnant so easily the first time. Makes me wonder if that miscarriage is what caused something to go wrong with my tubes. My world is very dark, sad and full of lots of tears. I feel like anything can can go wrong, always happens to me and dh....just waiting for the tides to turn.
> 
> How are you ladies coming along....how exciting finding out the sex!!!! Please do share when you ladies find out :)

oh hun, im sorry to hear about your news. But atleast there is some sort of explanation, some women dont get any reasoning as to why things arent working out. I had a friend try IVF and they got their BFP right away! THey had been trying to get pregnant for over 2 years and had 1 MC in that time. So the IVF was their route and it worked for them, i have faith youll have the same great outcome and be able to be a mommy :hugs:


----------



## Little J

janelleybean said:


> Hi ladies. I am new to this sort of thing. My husband and I were blessed with a son back in 2010 and decided to try again (hoping for a girl) this year. We were over the moon excited when we found out that we were pregnant in May, but I miscarried at 5 weeks. So, it's been sort of rough. We decided to start trying again this month. My periods have been sort of bananas lately. They were usually every 24 days, but since the MC they range from 25-28. So, no idea when I'm ovulating. I've been following a fertility calculator calendar on a website, to see when I ovulate, which was either yesterday or this coming Wednesday. We've just been bedding like crazy hoping we get lucky this month. According to the website I am on CD13. I'm not too sure what all of this means, but I'm hoping we conceive. I've read that they call a pregnancy after a miscarriage a "rainbow pregnancy". I need a rainbow pregnancy. I'm trying not to stress or put too much thought into it, but it's so hard. I'm scared I will miscarry again or not conceive. We got pregnant so easy with our son, as well as in May. Yesterday I was experiencing some mild period like cramps which I know is supposed to be a sign of ovulation, but I really don't pay that much attention to my body, unless we're trying to conceive. It seems like I notice every little thing now and put entirely too much thought into it. Good luck to everyone, and hopefully we all get BFP's and have healthy pregnancies. :flower:

I didnt do too much to try and figure out Ov. i tried those ov kits but they NEVER worked for me so i gave up (even tho clearly i ovulate!) but i always went off of my "Egg white Cervical Mucus" when isaw that when i wipped when i went to the bathroom, i knew it was time to get down and BD! good luck hun!


----------



## janelleybean

Little J, I just went potty and there was a lot of cervical mucus. Does that mean I am ovulating or I'm about to?:shrug:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

No news here...no BFPs since my MC in March, and beginning to wonder if it will ever happen again. :nope: I'm surrounded by PG people - family, friends, and coworkers...and it honestly bothers me a bit to feel left out and wanting it so badly. Still using OPKs and plugging away...negative one yesterday, but tons of EWCM, so am a little confused. Need to BD anyway!!

OPKs worked for me...my first cycle using them, we only BDed on the positive OPK day and I got my BFP. They're great for when you're busy or traveling for work, as DH and I couldn't BD much that month! (He is military.) Haven't worked since though...! I get my positive, but not a BFP....? If they're not working for you, I'd temp or go by CM!!


----------



## Little J

janelleybean said:


> Little J, I just went potty and there was a lot of cervical mucus. Does that mean I am ovulating or I'm about to?:shrug:

if its the EWCM then YES, but its its the normal CM (lotion looking/creamy white) then no.... 

before i got pregnant my Dr. told me to do it every other day or every 2 days to cover my bases bc sperm can live up to 3 days (minimum) in your uterus.


----------



## Little J

xopiinkiieox said:


> No news here...no BFPs since my MC in March, and beginning to wonder if it will ever happen again. :nope: I'm surrounded by PG people - family, friends, and coworkers...and it honestly bothers me a bit to feel left out and wanting it so badly. Still using OPKs and plugging away...negative one yesterday, but tons of EWCM, so am a little confused. Need to BD anyway!!
> 
> OPKs worked for me...my first cycle using them, we only BDed on the positive OPK day and I got my BFP. They're great for when you're busy or traveling for work, as DH and I couldn't BD much that month! (He is military.) Haven't worked since though...! I get my positive, but not a BFP....? If they're not working for you, I'd temp or go by CM!!

i know its hard to do this but stay positive hun. What helped me at the time of when i went thru my early MC's was i watch a show on the Discovery channel the series called "Curiosity: life before birth" and its shocking HOW difficult it actually is to get pregnant. There are SOOO manye obsitcles in the way for the sperm and if fertilization happens, soooo many more obsticles for the baby to survive past the 1st trimester. (did you know that if you planned out BDing perfectly with Ov, that only 6 sperm make it to try and fertlize the egg... out of 1/4 billion! its crazy how PERFECT things need to be for things to happen) it truely is a miracle


----------



## StayHopeful

Mrs. Clark and LittleJ, so glad things are going well for you! And Hope, I completely understand how you're feeling. It was so easy for us to get pregnant the first time too and it's overwhelming and so discouraging that it's taking so long the second time.

I went to a RE for the first time yesterday and after my scan, she decided that my best bet would be to go ahead and do an IUI this cycle. DH is there now doing his part and I'm about to head over there for the procedure. FX that this is the help we need!


----------



## Mbubbles

I just found out yesterday i miscarried. I was 5wks :/ I know an early miscarriage can be a blessing in secret but every preggo thing i see makes me mad :/ the doc said im good to go to try again but im just blahh. how long will it be until a pos test? i havent even bleed so no idea when ill ovulate.


----------



## Little J

Mbubbles said:


> I just found out yesterday i miscarried. I was 5wks :/ I know an early miscarriage can be a blessing in secret but every preggo thing i see makes me mad :/ the doc said im good to go to try again but im just blahh. how long will it be until a pos test? i havent even bleed so no idea when ill ovulate.

im sorry hun, both my early MC i was 5 weeks along as well. I went off of my EWCM for ov, and noticed both times i oved later than normal, but i felt pregnant again with both before a normal AF. They say you can be more "fertile" after an early MC. 

I hope this is the case for you so you can get back to being pregnant again and looking forward to being a mommy. :hugs:


----------



## Little J

StayHopeful said:


> Mrs. Clark and LittleJ, so glad things are going well for you! And Hope, I completely understand how you're feeling. It was so easy for us to get pregnant the first time too and it's overwhelming and so discouraging that it's taking so long the second time.
> 
> I went to a RE for the first time yesterday and after my scan, she decided that my best bet would be to go ahead and do an IUI this cycle. DH is there now doing his part and I'm about to head over there for the procedure. FX that this is the help we need!

Ill be thinking about u!! i hope this is the answer you and your hubby needs! Goodluck hun! Keep us posted as time goes on! :hugs:


----------



## Mbubbles

Little J said:


> Mbubbles said:
> 
> 
> I just found out yesterday i miscarried. I was 5wks :/ I know an early miscarriage can be a blessing in secret but every preggo thing i see makes me mad :/ the doc said im good to go to try again but im just blahh. how long will it be until a pos test? i havent even bleed so no idea when ill ovulate.
> 
> im sorry hun, both my early MC i was 5 weeks along as well. I went off of my EWCM for ov, and noticed both times i oved later than normal, but i felt pregnant again with both before a normal AF. They say you can be more "fertile" after an early MC.
> 
> I hope this is the case for you so you can get back to being pregnant again and looking forward to being a mommy. :hugs:Click to expand...

ive heard about being more fertile too so praying! question- what is EWCM lol..i so can't figure out the abvs


----------



## bamagurl

So sorry for your loss Mbubbles....


----------



## Little J

EWCM= Egg white cervical mucus. YOu get this when your just about to ovulate. they say when its most abundant your ovulating. Its honestly clear, and stringy like an egg white would be. If you put it inbetween you fingers its slippery feeling and can stretch if you seperate your fingers. 

Its actually kinda cool bc it helps the sperm swim better and survive longer. prior and after this EWCM you will have a "sticky" lotion/cream looking discharge which makes the sperm harder to swim.


----------



## StayHopeful

mbubbles, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MrsClark

janelleybean said:


> Hi ladies. I am new to this sort of thing. My husband and I were blessed with a son back in 2010 and decided to try again (hoping for a girl) this year. We were over the moon excited when we found out that we were pregnant in May, but I miscarried at 5 weeks. So, it's been sort of rough. We decided to start trying again this month. My periods have been sort of bananas lately. They were usually every 24 days, but since the MC they range from 25-28. So, no idea when I'm ovulating. I've been following a fertility calculator calendar on a website, to see when I ovulate, which was either yesterday or this coming Wednesday. We've just been bedding like crazy hoping we get lucky this month. According to the website I am on CD13. I'm not too sure what all of this means, but I'm hoping we conceive. I've read that they call a pregnancy after a miscarriage a "rainbow pregnancy". I need a rainbow pregnancy. I'm trying not to stress or put too much thought into it, but it's so hard. I'm scared I will miscarry again or not conceive. We got pregnant so easy with our son, as well as in May. Yesterday I was experiencing some mild period like cramps which I know is supposed to be a sign of ovulation, but I really don't pay that much attention to my body, unless we're trying to conceive. It seems like I notice every little thing now and put entirely too much thought into it. Good luck to everyone, and hopefully we all get BFP's and have healthy pregnancies. :flower:

Try an opk to help you see when you are ovulating. I fell pregnant immediately after my mc on 2/11. Now that cycle was longer by 4 days. :hugs: For you and I hope you get your bfp soon


----------



## MrsClark

Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies, it sooo great to hear from you both....you haven't forgotten about us, lol!!! Well I wish I was doing better. I had 4 rounds of clomid that helped me ovulate better but no bfp so I got an HSG done about 3 weeks ago. HSG showed tubal patency but dilated (hydro) so basically my tubes are not functioning 100% and I will most likely need IVF :cry: I went to see an RE last week and he did a vag ultrasound and couldn't see anything wrong with the tubes. He said that if the hydro was severe enough and fluid filled (which is toxic to an embryo trying to implant), he would be able to see it. So I will be doing 2 rounds of IUI with clomid and if still no success, I will be moving on to IVF. I never ever thought it would come to this, especially given I fell pregnant so easily the first time. Makes me wonder if that miscarriage is what caused something to go wrong with my tubes. My world is very dark, sad and full of lots of tears. I feel like anything can can go wrong, always happens to me and dh....just waiting for the tides to turn.
> 
> How are you ladies coming along....how exciting finding out the sex!!!! Please do share when you ladies find out :)

I am coming along good. I wish you were doing better :cry: I can tell this you this. I have a friend who has had a hard time getting pregnant after she gave birth to her first son and she done the ivf and it was successful. I am praying and keeping my fingers crossed for you and I hope you get your bfp soon :hugs: Don't lose faith sweetheart, god will take care of you :hugs:


----------

